# Due on or around March 24th?



## MrsC8776

:hi: I got my BFP a few days ago and got my beta yesterday at 11dpo (a high 94.26!). I conceived with IUI so a beta was required. I will go back on Monday for a second one. I was wondering if anyone else is due on or around March 24th. I would love to find a buddy to go through this with. This will be my first and we are completely excited! :flower:

*March Due Dates!*

*11th*
DanyB

*13th*
MissPiggy
inGodstime

*16th*
NikkiV87~ Team :pink: 

*17th*
Imamomma~ Team :blue:

*18th*
Tiffany0x
SharonF~ Team :blue: 

*19th*
jewelstar
Leamarasmall

*20th*
flipflopfan
Kinoley
xxlonixx

*21st*
Mrs_Bump~ Team :blue: 
bellesmum
Torres
electrcaldiva
eliserea123
Bamababybump

*22nd*
HappyFishie~ Team :blue:
Stardust1
JenJen80
runnergrl :angel: :hugs:
Hayleyemma
staceyj83~ Team :blue: 

*23rd*
SteffyRae :angel: :hugs:
Hopefulpony/Mummypony~ Team :blue:
LouiseSix
rmsh1
Wanna Bump
Katerz
Caitlin
lolly25
Cupcake_Queen
erinmaree89~ Team :blue: 

*24th*
MrsC8776~ TWINS team :pink::pink:
dukeblue1212
Crystal S
linzylou~ Team :pink: 
PurpleHaze~ Team :blue:
SunflowerMama
littlesteph~ Team :blue: 
Kte~ Team :yellow: 

*25th*
mrslebrew
Globj
boxxey~ Team :blue: 
hope2bmum2b :angel::hugs:
....Jess....~ Team :pink: 

*26th*
Kelly9~ Team :pink:
InChristAlone~ Team :pink: 
KelleyNJen~ Team :pink:
cupcaker
magic93~ Team :blue: 

*27th*
LuvallmyH
rosemaryjayne
EternalWait~ Team :pink: 
RosieB1977~ Team :yellow: 

*28th*
pluck15
stevieshelton
cyna99

*30th*
Bstar~ Team :yellow:
onemorebabe
fisher640~ Team :pink: 
Wanna Bumb

*April 2nd
*kt1988


----------



## HappyFishie

Hi! My due date is March 22! I got my BFP last sunday, and I had blood done monday and wednesday. Monday was 31 (very early) and Wednesday was 93. I have to go in on Monday for more blood as well. This is my first as well! :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats! What dpo were you for your betas? The 24th is just what I have come up with on website calculators. I can't wait to find out for sure.


----------



## HappyFishie

I used the online due date calculators also. I think I was 10 dpo for the first one, and then 12 for the next. That was Wednesday. Have you been having any symptoms?


----------



## MrsC8776

The only real symptoms I've been having are sore nipples and feeling nauseous. Also I keep waking up at 3 or 4 in the morning everyday and not being able to go back to sleep. 

What about you?


----------



## HappyFishie

:friends: OMG!!! ME TOOO! I've been waking up at 3 or 4 in the morning everynight this week. I also wake up with an empty nauseous feeling. I was just reading your post with the frer pics and they look just like mine! I'm glad we can relate!


----------



## MrsC8776

Yay for being buddies and going through this exciting time together! The feeling you have when you wake up is the same I have. Also I wake up hungry and I'm never hungry in the mornings. I knew I could see something on those tests early on! They just wouldn't show up on pics so I was going crazy. :haha: Since I did IUI using clomid and a trigger shot I didn't know if my symptoms were real or not. I'm so glad they were! 

My hubby is away but as soon as he gets home in a little over 2 weeks we have our first scan at the fertility clinic. After that we get released to the OB. Have they set you up for your first scan yet?


----------



## HappyFishie

I go for my first prenatal visit on July 31st. I think they will do the first scan on that day, the nurse said it depends what the doctor says and what my betas are at that time. Have you been cramping a lot? I get dull cramps on and off, I heard that it is pretty normal, so when I don't feel them I get nervous. LOL It's so crazy, how I worried throughout ttc and then when you finally get your bfp, there is always more worries. Was your hubby here when you got the bfp? Did you surprise him? I couldn't hold it, my DH was at a softball game, and I called him and blurted it out. :haha:


----------



## MrsC8776

I've been having some cramps. I did here that it is normal so I haven't worried about it. I was a little uncomfortable after dinner last night though. It is crazy how much worrying there is throughout all this. We worry while ttc and then after a bfp. I'm sure it will never end now. My hubby wasn't here when I got my positive test. He actually works in Afghanistan but we were on Skype at 4am when I took my test. I was to excited to plan a surprise. I ended up running back into the room and yelling it worked while having the biggest smile on my face. I'm sure even if he was home I wouldn't have been able to hold it in.


----------



## HappyFishie

It's all soooo exciting. Now it's the waiting game. Have you told anyone yet? I think I want to wait until the first scan to tell my parents and his mom. Only my best friend knows. It's hard to wait when you have such a big thing happening in your life right now. I just hope I can wait until then.


----------



## Stardust1

I'm due on the 22nd march too and I've been having the same waking up I the middle of the night with horrible nausea as well. I had my official test from my fertility clinic to do today and they booked me in for a scan on August 7th. I don't get any betas done though which is a shame as I'd love to know what mine are x


----------



## JenJen80

Another one here due the 22nd March :)


----------



## HappyFishie

Stardust1 said:



> I'm due on the 22nd march too and I've been having the same waking up I the middle of the night with horrible nausea as well. I had my official test from my fertility clinic to do today and they booked me in for a scan on August 7th. I don't get any betas done though which is a shame as I'd love to know what mine are x

:hi: Hi Stardust! Congrats! I was reading about the nausea this morning because I woke up dizzy and nauseated. It said to have a light snack, next to the bed to munch on when you feel the nausea. The empty stomach causes the nausea I think.


----------



## MrsC8776

HappyFishie said:


> It's all soooo exciting. Now it's the waiting game. Have you told anyone yet? I think I want to wait until the first scan to tell my parents and his mom.  Only my best friend knows. It's hard to wait when you have such a big thing happening in your life right now. I just hope I can wait until then.

I have told family. The way I look at it is something happens I would need their support. Especially since my hubby is always gone. He has told a few friends that he works with. The thing is with assisted conception everyone knew we were trying for quite a while. 



Stardust1 said:


> I'm due on the 22nd march too and I've been having the same waking up I the middle of the night with horrible nausea as well. I had my official test from my fertility clinic to do today and they booked me in for a scan on August 7th. I don't get any betas done though which is a shame as I'd love to know what mine are x

:hi: I'm excited to see you over here from the DIUI thread! I didn't realize we would be so close together with due dates. That is a shame that they don't do betas for you. The 7th will be here in no time.


----------



## MrsC8776

:hi: Jen its nice to see other ladies joining!


----------



## SteffyRae

Hi! I found out I'm due march 23. my levels were 364.9 3 weeks since lmp. I havent had them checked since, I'm still waiting to get into the doctors.


----------



## SteffyRae

I wish I could get a scan appt already. I'm waiting till my second trimester to tell anyone the only ones that know are my husband, my mother (she lives with us) and my bosses which is just a work safety thing. I have been having heartburn already and nothing tastes or smells right and I have had this stabbing pain in my nipples which I find extremely odd.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi Steffy :hi: Congrats! When do you go in for your first scan?


----------



## SteffyRae

I'm not sure yet. I'm only 4 weeks and no one wants to give me a appointment for the doctors.. I'm not sure I might head to the ER tonight I'm having horrible cramping and is very scary (i just miscarried in may) and they might do one then..


----------



## MrsC8776

I hope everything is ok and you start to feel better. Sorry for you loss.


----------



## SteffyRae

Thank you.. Im sure I will, Probably just some paranoia lol. How are you?


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm doing pretty good. I get moments of feeling sick and small cramps every once in a while. Other than that just tired from waking up at 3 am and not being able to go back to sleep. :dohh:


----------



## runnergrl

oh can I join you all? Ive just read through the thread and you all seem lovely:) This will be our second and its all coming back to me. I am due on March 22 and ironically, that was our sons due date two years ago when we found out we were excpecting! He came on the 7th, but its kind of weird.. I see my OB on July 27th to get my initial blood draw and sonogram.. I hope we can see the little bean! we are overjoyed! So happy to be in 1st tri again!


----------



## runnergrl

oh, and forgot to mention, Im having trouble sleeping as well! It is SO annoying!! I dont remember that from last time at all. One thing that helped further down the road was a body pillow... I never stopped sleeping with mine even after he was born, lol:)


----------



## MrsC8776

runnergrl said:


> oh can I join you all? Ive just read through the thread and you all seem lovely:) This will be our second and its all coming back to me. I am due on March 22 and ironically, that was our sons due date two years ago when we found out we were excpecting! He came on the 7th, but its kind of weird.. I see my OB on July 27th to get my initial blood draw and sonogram.. I hope we can see the little bean! we are overjoyed! So happy to be in 1st tri again!

:hi: Lots of you due on the 22nd! Thats crazy how the due date for this one is the same as your first. Seems like it's meant to be a special day for you. The 27th will be here in no time.


----------



## JenJen80

Morning all. I seem to be sleeping very well, I have a tiny bit of MS every now and then and quite sore boobs.


----------



## MummyPony

Hello!!!!! Can I join? Our baby is due March 23rd!!
Wife has had some cramps, fatigue, hunger and mood swings :)
So excited to be joining this thread!
First doctors appointment on Friday but won't have first scan until early September


----------



## Stardust1

Morning lovely ladies. I hope everyone is feeling bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning. I was awake again at 2.40am and couldn't get back to sleep. I used my last post DIUI progesterone pessarie last night so now I'm all paranoid my body won't take over progesterone production. I can't let go of charting either, I am paranoid about my temps dropping, I know I should stop but I think I'm a bit of a control freak and need to know exactly what's going on :dohh:


----------



## JenJen80

Mummypony welcome. I've yet to book my doctors appointment as I changed yesterday so will call Monday. I wasn't happy with my previous GP as I felt he just 'googled' everything when i went to see him/
I have now got myself a female GP which I am much happier about.


----------



## DanyB

HappyFishie said:


> :friends: OMG!!! ME TOOO! I've been waking up at 3 or 4 in the morning everynight this week. I also wake up with an empty nauseous feeling. I was just reading your post with the frer pics and they look just like mine! I'm glad we can relate!

It's 5 am right now and it was so good to see this! Well, not good for us, but I woke up at 4 and couldnt go back to sleep and I'm not "nauseous" but.... my stomach feels empty and icky. Like I could get sick.

This is my first pregnancy, I'm due March 11 according to online calculators. First appointment is the 23rd which cannot come soon enough.


----------



## HopefulPony

I'm Mummypony's wife! Due on 23rd march :) overwhelming symptom today is tiredness! Feel shattered! And some acid reflux.... Urgh!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good morning ladies :flower:

Welcome Mummypony, Hopefulpony, and DanyB :hi: and congrats! 

Star~ I know its so hard to let go of charting. I had to stop awhile ago because every time my temp would fall around af time my heart would break. Things will be ok without the progesterone now. Do you go back to the RE anymore or are you at an OB now?

Mummy and Hopeful~ I think it's great that you are both on here! I remember reading about your bfp on the announcements board. I can't believe you ladies have to wait until September for a scan. 

Dany~ Thats exactly how I feel every morning. I wake up and just feel empty.

AFM~ I woke up again at 3am on the dot. I think I'm getting used to it now. It's 5 here now and I'm hungry but I feel like it's to early to eat and nothing sounds good. Maybe I'll go look anyways.


----------



## HappyFishie

Morning ladies. I was up at 2:50 a.m. today. Cramps woke me up and I couldn't go back to sleep:sleep:. Seems like it's more common than I thought. LOL


----------



## SteffyRae

Hello everyone! I did end up at the ER last night, my levels went from 364.9 to around 1300 so everything is fine but they are going to check my levels again on monday and schedule a ultrasound. I'm happy to here everyone is doing good and congrats to everyone!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hi ladies,
Is it alright if I join you. I'm due 21st March or 22nd. 21st is the first day of spring, which is nice. Still really scared at the moment, have been having cramping on and off and tiny flecks of blood, but it was really minimal and seems to of stopped, so I'm thinking it may of been me cutting myself with my nails while checking.
Haven't rung gp yet, said I would If I hadn't bled any by Monday. A bit nervous as nurse told me I was negative the day before my bfp, but I took text again this am and line was a lot stronger.
I too keep getting up really early.


----------



## JenJen80

Hi Mrs Bump and welcome. You are due around the same time as me :)

Morning ladies, not feeling too bad today boobs still HUGE and painful but not really and MS but i bet I get that tomorrow when I have to go to work!!


----------



## JenJen80

a quick question about bra's. How soon do i need to get rid of the underwire bras?


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi can I join?

Just got my bfp last night and I'm due 23 March. Been ttc since december so I'm super excited. This will be out second dc.

My boobs are so sore at the moment. I remember this from the first time. Can't wait to tell my mum tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## MrsC8776

Steffy~ I'm glad everything is ok and your numbers went up. Good luck tomorrow!

Welcome and congrats Mrs_Bump and Louisesix! :hi:

Mrs_Bump~ I hope everything is ok. I think you should call and set up your appointment even though you think it's your nails causing the bleeding. At least they will know whats happening even if its nothing bad. I would say its a good chance it's your nails causing it. I always worried about that. 

Jen~ I didn't know we had to get rid of bras with underwire? I just bought all new ones and then got my bfp. :dohh: It will be time to buy new ones again soon I'm guessing. 

Louise~ Good luck telling your mom! I told my family already. I know people say to wait but I would rather have their support if anything did happen. Plus I was way to excited since we had been trying for so long. 

AFM~ I have my 2nd beta at the fertility clinic tomorrow. The last one was a few days ago so it should be a high one. Oh and today is the day AF was suppose to be due so its a little strange knowing she won't be showing. It's all setting in now. :cloud9: I hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## runnergrl

yes it is weird not seeing AF, but trust me, you wont miss her:haha: yay for all of us, we are PREGNANT! I know you will all think I am crazy, but i am so bloated, I already have a bump. even my husband, who always tells me i am imagining things, said I am obviously "showing" I cant even believe it. I was 4 1/2 months when I showed last time!


----------



## JenJen80

Well i ended up buying two Bra's today (without wires) and OMG i feel so much more comfy. 
I haven't gone up a cup size yet but i'm sure i'm bound to in time.


----------



## HappyFishie

runnergrl said:


> yes it is weird not seeing AF, but trust me, you wont miss her:haha: yay for all of us, we are PREGNANT! I know you will all think I am crazy, but i am so bloated, I already have a bump. even my husband, who always tells me i am imagining things, said I am obviously "showing" I cant even believe it. I was 4 1/2 months when I showed last time!

I'm with you! DH told me yesterday that he had never seen my belly like that before. I know it's mostly that I'm bloated, but I already feel uncomfortable wearing my jean shorts.


----------



## runnergrl

HappyFishie said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> yes it is weird not seeing AF, but trust me, you wont miss her:haha: yay for all of us, we are PREGNANT! I know you will all think I am crazy, but i am so bloated, I already have a bump. even my husband, who always tells me i am imagining things, said I am obviously "showing" I cant even believe it. I was 4 1/2 months when I showed last time!
> 
> I'm with you! DH told me yesterday that he had never seen my belly like that before. I know it's mostly that I'm bloated, but I already feel uncomfortable wearing my jean shorts.Click to expand...

I went to a water park today in a two piece! And I let it all hang out, lol:thumbup: might as well be proud, right? I just hope it doesnt look like I had too many cookies, :haha:


----------



## HappyFishie

runnergrl: :rofl::rofl: Let it hang and be proud! LOL


----------



## rmsh1

Hi girls

I am due 23rd March, would love to go through this with you all


----------



## HopefulPony

rmsh1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I am due 23rd March, would love to go through this with you all

Welcome! I'm due on the same day as you :) 

I feel like I already have a bump too! My abdomen is noticeably rounder and it feels like something is stretching behind my belly button :)


----------



## Kinoley

Hi all
I'm due on 20th March FX
It took a few days to sink in but I'm feeling so pregnant right now :happydance: I have the belly bloat to prove it! i got my bloods back on Thursday but the nurse only dated me to the 1st trimester :dohh: anyone think that is weird?

I am sleeping like a log though (sorry girls!). I cant keep my eyes open in the evening and then I'm out for the count. I get a little bit of cramping each day but its not much and big, sore BB's, esp sore in the morning. 
I gave up temping and checking cm/cp, I know I would over analyse everything. I'm just gonna sit back and enjoy the ride :coffee:....(she says naively)


----------



## MrsC8776

runnergrl~ I for sure won't miss her! I will love not having af around anymore. That is so exciting that you are already showing. I'm just bloated and feel like it to. 

Jen~ that is great that you are more comfortable. I think I will wait until I need to go up in a cup size. I'm already a D so my boobies are just getting in the way now. :haha:

Welcome rmsh1 and Kinoley! Congrat! 

Kinoley~ I do find it strange that she dated you first trimester. What did she think you were 2nd trimester? :dohh: :haha: Thats just silly. Maybe if you ask she will tell you your levels. I'm jealous of your sleep!


----------



## Kinoley

MrsC8776 said:


> runnergrl~ I for sure won't miss her! I will love not having af around anymore. That is so exciting that you are already showing. I'm just bloated and feel like it to.
> 
> Jen~ that is great that you are more comfortable. I think I will wait until I need to go up in a cup size. I'm already a D so my boobies are just getting in the way now. :haha:
> 
> Welcome rmsh1 and Kinoley! Congrat!
> 
> Kinoley~ I do find it strange that she dated you first trimester. What did she think you were 2nd trimester? :dohh: :haha: Thats just silly. Maybe if you ask she will tell you your levels. I'm jealous of your sleep!

Hi MrsC
Thank you! Congrats to you too.
I'm afraid to ask for the numbers, if its low I'll worry and if its high I'll worry. I'm hoping for an early scan to put my mind at ease. TBH I'm wondering does she know how to read it!


----------



## MrsC8776

Kinoley said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> runnergrl~ I for sure won't miss her! I will love not having af around anymore. That is so exciting that you are already showing. I'm just bloated and feel like it to.
> 
> Jen~ that is great that you are more comfortable. I think I will wait until I need to go up in a cup size. I'm already a D so my boobies are just getting in the way now. :haha:
> 
> Welcome rmsh1 and Kinoley! Congrat!
> 
> Kinoley~ I do find it strange that she dated you first trimester. What did she think you were 2nd trimester? :dohh: :haha: Thats just silly. Maybe if you ask she will tell you your levels. I'm jealous of your sleep!
> 
> Hi MrsC
> Thank you! Congrats to you too.
> I'm afraid to ask for the numbers, if its low I'll worry and if its high I'll worry. I'm hoping for an early scan to put my mind at ease. TBH I'm wondering does she know how to read it!Click to expand...

Thank you! I know what you mean about the numbers and worrying. My number was pretty high for 11dpo so I'm a little worried but going through fertility treatment I'm prepared for whatever comes. Tomorrow I will have a whole new set of number to think about. Fx for you and getting an early scan.


----------



## Kinoley

Good luck tomorrow! I hope you get what your hoping for either way!
Multiples crossed my mind too. I wasnt taking any medication, only vitex for a short LP. I had o pains on both sides on different days. I didnt think anything of it but when she was vague about the levels I started to think (too much!). 

If the levels were low she would have said it was consistent with me being only 14 dpo, if it was high she might not be able to confirm the dates because maybe I was either further along or because there was multiples. DH thinks she didn't have the figures to hand when she called back and it means nothing (sensible DH). I think the number could be anything and I wouldn't be any the wiser so I'm gonna push for the scan.


----------



## runnergrl

Crap!! I'm so nervous now! I want to go get my levels checked to rule out (or confirm) multiples. I too had O pains on both sides and I never do!! My cramps post O were on both sides too. Holy crap!!! I'm calling my doc tomorrow. All this because I am already showing.


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry we made you nervous runnergrl. :wacko: It is a good thing to wonder about if the chances are high. Like for me... 3 eggs released so theres a good chance of anything happening. Levels can't tell for sure but a scan can. Since this is your second I think it's normal to show very early. Good luck with the call tomorrow!


----------



## Tiffany0x

My EDD so far is March 18th! First Beta tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats Tiffany0x and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## runnergrl

Tiffany0x said:


> My EDD so far is March 18th! First Beta tomorrow.

holy cow your lines are fantastic!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

runnergrl said:


> Crap!! I'm so nervous now! I want to go get my levels checked to rule out (or confirm) multiples. I too had O pains on both sides and I never do!! My cramps post O were on both sides too. Holy crap!!! I'm calling my doc tomorrow. All this because I am already showing.

I've had this too and my chances of multiples are almost none. E.g. No fertility treatment and no twins in the family. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## SunflowerMama

Hey ladies,

Can I join too? Got my BFP today and as per my O date, my due date seems like 22 March, 2013. Am seeing my OB today and lets see how it goes from there.

About the symptoms- my boobs are sore and really heavy...need a new bra already? Total loss of appetite...I hate food it seems while I have been one of those who live to eat! Sleep is also gone. Am up around 3-4am too and can't fall asleep...don't even feel like a nap in the noon. I thought it should be the other way. With my DD I was flat out all through the day in my 1st trimester. This seems odd!
Its been so long after the DD that I don't remember how it goes after the BFP. Have been taking my folic acid and vitamin E (for fibroid in my breast). Am really looking forward to see my OB. Will update tomorrow.

Runnergirl, your TWW thread was really lucky. Thanks for starting it! 

Nice to be here!


----------



## JenJen80

Morning all. Boobs feel so much better this morning. I ended up wearing my sports bra to bed to support them a bit and it helped.
I am sleeping very well but exhausted when I wake up. 
Back at work today after the weekend and feeling a bit sicky but i will survive.


----------



## HopefulPony

Eeeeeek I felt ovulation pain on both sides, different days too, and got my BFP at 9dpo with evening urine.... Worried now!!!


----------



## HappyFishie

This morning I had a weird beige creamy/slimey discharge. I had a little bit on Saturday night as well, but I'm waiting for the doctor's office to open so I can ask the nurse if that is normal. I am not too alarmed at the moment because it did not look pink or even red or brown, it was just beige, and only when I wiped. Also, today I go for more blood. Finger's crossed for a nice number! lol


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi, felt a little sick this morning! Feels to early to be getting ms? Didn't get until about week 6 with dd.

I'm am soo tired but I can't sleep - so annoying!

I told my mum today - have any of you told anyone yet?


----------



## rmsh1

I am giving it a few weeks before telling my mum, she is the only one I want to know. I want the little bean to just stick for another few weeks :)


----------



## JenJen80

Still not told anyone am very tempted to tell my closest friend but would like my mum to know too.


----------



## MrsC8776

Good afternoon ladies! 

Welcome and congrats SunflowerMama! Please share how your first appointment went. 

Hopeful~ I wouldn't worry to much about multiples. Although if it happens just think of it as an added blessing. 

Happy~ Fx for you and good numbers! 

Louise~ We have told family and a close friend. The way I look at it now is I would rather have their support during this time rather than have them not know at all. Everyone is different though. We just have to do what we think is right. 

AFM~ I had my second beta today. My levels more than doubled and at 15dpo it is 550.6. :cloud9: I have my first scan on the 31 with my RE and then one on the 17th of August with my OB. I'm still feeling sick today but not ms. Although I did think it was going to happen this morning when brushing my teeth.


----------



## jewelstar

Hi everyone!! I'm due March 19th!! Nice to have this thread so we can all share our different experiences!


----------



## Kinoley

Sorry for freaking everyone out with the two sided o pain thing! It must be really common if we all had it. Maybe its just a good thing for getting pregnant.

Mrs C, glad the numbers look good!

Louise, we told all the family straight way! Dh wanted to tell them even before the bloods came back. I was a bit apprehensive but it felt so good! They're gonna know if it goes well and if (god forbid) it doesn't so its nice that they can share the news. Were not telling outside the family until at least after the first scan. I do have a rule though that it is not to be mentioned on facebook....ever if I can help it :)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

The only person other than the fiancé who knows is my sister. We started to ttc at the same time and talk about it loads. 2 days later she got her bfp too. It's kind of crazy but also amazing. I just hope both our beans stick and grow strong. We've decided that if our beans stick we will tell our parents at the same time by putting our scan pics in envelopes and handing them one each.


----------



## runnergrl

Mrs_Bump said:


> The only person other than the fiancé who knows is my sister. We started to ttc at the same time and talk about it loads. 2 days later she got her bfp too. It's kind of crazy but also amazing. I just hope both our beans stick and grow strong. We've decided that if our beans stick we will tell our parents at the same time by putting our scan pics in envelopes and handing them one each.

That's a really neat and cute idea!


----------



## bellesmum

Congrats! My due date is March 21st. Only found out less than a week ago and very excited


----------



## Kelly9

Hey! I'm due march 28th but likely to be moved to march 26 :) Fitting in right at the end.

Hi to those I already know, is this the official march thread cause I didn't see one?


----------



## runnergrl

Uugh. Feeling sooooo full after having a bowl of soup for dinner! Geeze!


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome and congrats jewelstar, bellesmum, and Kelly9! 

Kelly~ I know theres another thread but it seems to mover very fast. After other fast moving threads I'm happy with a little slower one for now. :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I've visited it a few times but people just ignored me so I think I'll stay here. 

You ever going to get a journal mrsc?


----------



## SunflowerMama

MrsC8776 said:


> Welcome and congrats SunflowerMama! Please share how your first appointment went.

Saw my ob/gyn yesterday. It was pretty basic. She asked me to continue my folic acid and put me onto progesterone tablets and aspirin (keeping in mind my history of a miscarriage at around 7 weeks before DD). My dating scan is scheduled on 30th July...yippee :happydance: Advised to have small frequent meals to avoid nausea.
Am feeling good today. Was so hungry last night an hour after dinner so had a small snack. Today, right after milk and cereal again a pit in the tummy....am hogging at the moment. Guilt-free gluttony!! I love it!:haha:


----------



## flipflopfan

Tentatively saying hi here :winkwink: If I'm pregnant, I'm due on March 20th, I haven't taken a test yet because, well, I'm in shock atm. My fiance and I have been using the pull-out method, apparently I should have listened to people who say it doesn't work that well :dohh: I had some light bleeding around the time my period was due this month so I figured it was my period, but I've been feeling very nauseous the last few days, extra tired, increased sense of smell and saliva...if I'm not pregnant then there's something really wrong with me. I'll be checking out this thread and once I take a test I'll let you guys know if I'm officially in or not :thumbup: 

By the way, runnergrl, our toddlers are very close in age!!  Actually, my slow brain just realized that they were both born on March 7th, 2011, how cool is that?!


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> Yes I've visited it a few times but people just ignored me so I think I'll stay here.
> 
> You ever going to get a journal mrsc?

Same thing happened to me. Thats why I started another one. 

As for the journal, I do believe I will work on that today. I'm glad to know that I will at least have you following. 



SunflowerMama said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and congrats SunflowerMama! Please share how your first appointment went.
> 
> Saw my ob/gyn yesterday. It was pretty basic. She asked me to continue my folic acid and put me onto progesterone tablets and aspirin (keeping in mind my history of a miscarriage at around 7 weeks before DD). My dating scan is scheduled on 30th July...yippee :happydance: Advised to have small frequent meals to avoid nausea.
> Am feeling good today. Was so hungry last night an hour after dinner so had a small snack. Today, right after milk and cereal again a pit in the tummy....am hogging at the moment. Guilt-free gluttony!! I love it!:haha:Click to expand...

Sounds like it wasn't to bad.You have your appointment the day before me! I can't wait until the last week of this month. 



flipflopfan said:


> Tentatively saying hi here :winkwink: If I'm pregnant, I'm due on March 20th, I haven't taken a test yet because, well, I'm in shock atm. My fiance and I have been using the pull-out method, apparently I should have listened to people who say it doesn't work that well :dohh: I had some light bleeding around the time my period was due this month so I figured it was my period, but I've been feeling very nauseous the last few days, extra tired, increased sense of smell and saliva...if I'm not pregnant then there's something really wrong with me. I'll be checking out this thread and once I take a test I'll let you guys know if I'm officially in or not :thumbup:
> 
> By the way, runnergrl, our toddlers are very close in age!!  Actually, my slow brain just realized that they were both born on March 7th, 2011, how cool is that?!

:hi: Sounds like you very well could be pregnant. When do you plan to take a test? Good luck to you!


----------



## runnergrl

flipflopfan said:


> Tentatively saying hi here :winkwink: If I'm pregnant, I'm due on March 20th, I haven't taken a test yet because, well, I'm in shock atm. My fiance and I have been using the pull-out method, apparently I should have listened to people who say it doesn't work that well :dohh: I had some light bleeding around the time my period was due this month so I figured it was my period, but I've been feeling very nauseous the last few days, extra tired, increased sense of smell and saliva...if I'm not pregnant then there's something really wrong with me. I'll be checking out this thread and once I take a test I'll let you guys know if I'm officially in or not :thumbup:
> 
> By the way, runnergrl, our toddlers are very close in age!!  Actually, my slow brain just realized that they were both born on March 7th, 2011, how cool is that?!

That's awesome!! Yes, :test: we are all anxious for you ;)


----------



## JenJen80

Hi ladies. Feeling ok today no sickness just a little tired. 
I have a feeling that the sickness may come back worse!!!
Work is keeping me busy running round after a 2 year old we have just been out enjoying the summer sun whilst it lasts. 

How are you all today?


----------



## HappyFishie

Good Morning! Nurse said my numbers look great. (precautions due to chemical last month). But as another precaution, doc wants to see me thursday because of my weird discharge yesterday. I am feeling a whole lot of OPTIMISTIC! :happydance: 

Also feeling a little "pouchy" down there. lol :blush:


----------



## runnergrl

hey Kelly9! so glad to see you in here! i remember you from Kari's journal.. how is everyone feeling today? I feel the best I've felt since getting my BFP, and my pooch seems to be going away.. I guess it was just extreme bloating. I hope this isnt the calm before the storm! im trying to get as much fiber in as possible as to avoid the severe constipation I got last time! That was awful!


----------



## rmsh1

I'm sooo tired today. I had yesterday off work, so have been able to have afternoon naps for the past three days in a row. but back to work today and no nap! My eyes are so scratchy


----------



## JenJen80

i'm very bloated tonight!!!! Think I need to sort my diet out as over the last few days I have eaten nothing but rubbish.


----------



## LouiseSix

I am so so bloated! I look about 4 months pg already. I'm hoping it will go down but I've heard that you do start to show more quickly with subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## Kinoley

Feeling much better today. Yesterday my tummy was so uncomfortable, I had bloating, indigestion, gas, diarrhea and cramping. I had to lie on the floor because I couldn't get comfortable sitting. Its gonna be a long 9 months if this is starting already. No word back about my OBGYN appointment, looks like I am gonna have to chase them up.


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies. Room for another?

I'm due March 21st, which is 3 days before my daughters bday! 
I got my BFP on Sat, took another to confirm Sunday and than another today (I had a CP in March, so I'm a little paranoid!) 
I am having the same symptom as a lot of you - I can't sleep! I feel tired, but I just can't sleep, and I wake up at odd hours during the night! This is totally different than my first pregnancy. I am also quite bloated in the belly and in my boobs! Ha! Nipples are super sensitive. 
We haven't told anyone yet, as we are scared for another CP. I go for my blood work tomorrow and my dating scan next Thursday. If all is well, my plan is to go to my parents and just plop the scan pics on the table. I'm excited to tell our daughter, as she is always talking about a baby brother or sister (she's 4).

Looking forward to sharing these next 8 months with you all. I'm hoping some of my girls from the TTC thread will be joining us shortly as well!


----------



## Kelly9

runergirl yes I know who you are :) Katies journal to. 

I was feeling good, got a 2-3 on the digi today at only 12dpo which is 2 days sooner but then when I woke up from sleeping in I had pink when I wiped. Been to docs got beta done, now I wait. Bad backache is scaring me. I'm hoping it's from something else but I just can't help think we might loose this one. We lost our daughter Hannah, at 18 weeks in Jan and I honestly just can't cope with another loss, we had so much happiness pinned on this baby. Our tulip needs to stick. I have a scan on the 23rd at about 5 weeks but not sure if it will show anything. My tests are still getting darker so will continue to pee on sticks and hope they don't get lighter. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Mrsc yes I'll follow you of course.


----------



## MrsC8776

Happy~ That is great news about the numbers!

Torres~ Welcome and congrats! :hi: 

Kelly~ Fx everything is ok. I know spotting is never reassuring but I have heard of so many people spotting all the way through their first trimester. Are you still with the RE or with the OB now? You are not going to have another loss. Tulip is meant to stay! 

AFM~ I felt fine this morning. Actually better than the past two days. Then all the sudden about an hour ago I started feeling like crap. I have cramps and feel sick. I don't know if I feel sick because of the cramps or what but it is pretty uncomfortable at the moment.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm kind of in limbo, right now. The RE will book a scan for around 6-7 weeks providing things progress then if all is well I"m signed off but I think I have to see a high risk ob daily quick because of my uterine fistula. I just went in to my family docs this morning since my official test with the clinic isn't till the 19th so they didn't even know I was pregnant but I did call them and leave a message explaining whats been happening. No call back yet but they may figure I've got it dealt with as best as possible right now and there's nothing else they can do.


----------



## LouiseSix

Hey Torres I remember you from a ttc thread. It was when you had your CP. Really glad to hear you've got a bfp. Congrats and good luck x


----------



## InChristAlone

Hi all

Mind if I join you? I just got my :bfp: this morning, EDD is 26 March. Very excited! This will be our first. I really don't 'feel' very pregnant (whatever that feels like!) and am a bit scared that something will go wrong.. but then am just trying to enjoy the experience!

Am so tired during the day, afternoon particularly, but do seem to feel better in the evening. Cramping today and yesterday, which were the days that AF should have been due - I've read that this is normal, anyone have experience of that? No spotting or anything.

I don't really know what to do next - do I phone my doctor and book an appointment to get the pregnancy confirmed?


----------



## Kelly9

I had cramping with all my pregnancies. Welcome inchrisalone. I know my ticker says 3+5 right now but I'm pretty sure it'll be changed to the 26th come scan day so we'll be due date buddies. 

Spotting has eased off, still being careful. We have a showing for our house tomorrow but I've told DH he has to do all the cleaning, we both want this baby to stick.


----------



## LouiseSix

Congratulations inchristalone! Just call your GP and make an appointment. They will then refer you on to a midwife for your booking appointment. This may be at your local hospital or even at your surgery depending on the facilities they have.

Try not to worry about the cramping. I had this with my first pregnancy and ti was just like my af that i kept thinking it would start but it never did. Just your body changing and preparing a home for your baby.

Hope this helps!

Louise x


----------



## SteffyRae

So i have my first scan tomorrow and they changed my due date and im sure it will be changing again.. they think im due the 18th of march


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly~ If you get a san at 6-7 weeks that would be great. Not much longer for that. Great idea having DH do the cleaning. You need to keep your feet up. Oh and I started my journal. It's not very interesting right now but maybe as time goes on. 

Welcome and congrats InChristAlone! :hi: We have close due dates as well. I do think it's a great idea for you to call your dr so that they know you are pregnant. They will tell you what to do from there. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

SteffyRae said:


> So i have my first scan tomorrow and they changed my due date and im sure it will be changing again.. they think im due the 18th of march

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## SteffyRae

Thank you! how are you doing?


----------



## MrsC8776

SteffyRae said:


> Thank you! how are you doing?

I'm doing good. I've been having cramps today but af was due yesterday so I guess that makes sense. I had to reassure my husband that cramping is normal during this time. I bet you are excited for your scan tomorrow! Do you know for sure when you ovulated or are you going by af?


----------



## flipflopfan

Welcome to the new mommies, I wish you all a healthy, smooth 9 months :flower: I just bought some cheapie pregnancy tests, they should arrive by next week. Seems like awhile to wait, but each day that passes makes me more and more aware that I am, in fact, pregnant 8-[\\:D/:shock::oops: <----those are some of the emotions I'm experiencing. I'm hoping by the time I get the pregnancy tests, I'll feel calmer and more comfortable. We weren't planning on trying again until after we got married, make more money and move somewhere cheaper and nicer, like Oregon. We both really thought that since he has really good self control that there was very little chance of me getting pregnant. Now I'm realizing I should have listened to all those people on forums and IRL saying that the pull-out method fails a lot, and not just for people who don't have a lot of self-control. I just hope he will be happy, I know this will stress him out, so I'm trying to collect myself before I get the tests, take them and break the news, if all these symptoms happen to be pointing at what they seem to be pointing at. What's a sweet way to break the news to your man? Has anyone done anything really special?

I slept really deeply last night, had vivid dreams, I woke up today feeling drugged, which is how I remember feeling when I first became pregnant with DD. I kept having waves of nausea while eating my cereal, but thankfully none of it came up. I keep friggin swallowing almost all the time, it's driving me nuts :growlmad: My uterus feels heavier and like it's "under construction", not sure how to describe it exactly. Oh, what an intense journey life is! You think you're in control and then BAM, you come face-to-face with the reality that you're not and never will be :wacko:


----------



## MrsC8776

flipflop~ Thats great that you ordered some tests. I must say that I had a little giggle when you said you wanted to move somewhere cheaper like Oregon. It doesn't seem very cheap here to me. The one of my husband biggest complaints because he's from the south. It is so much cheaper there. It is nice here though. How long until your tests will arrive? I really hope you get what ever answer you want to get. I didn't get to tell my husband in a sweet or surprise way because he is overseas. Although we were on Skype when I took the tests at 4 am. That worked out very well!


----------



## flipflopfan

MrsC--Yeah, the south is definitely cheaper than Oregon, but Oregon is definitely cheaper than Los Angeles! :winkwink: I used to live in Portland and you can rent an apartment or small home for 300 or 400 less a month than in L.A. I hear what you're saying about the south, though, it doesn't get much cheaper than that! I can't deal with the heat, humidity or mosquitoes, though, my parents live near Houston and it's just miserable there. I'm predicting my tests will get here by Monday or Tuesday of next week. That's great that you two were on Skype when you got your bfp! When will he be home? It must be hard that he's overseas right now :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

eek! If it's more expensive there I don't blame you for wanting to move. The south is much different in so many ways. The humidity and bugs is what would drive me crazy. My husband will be home on the 29th for three weeks. At least he gets to be here for our first scan. He normally does a 6 weeks on 6 weeks off schedule in Afghanistan but he got extended this trip. 

No tests until Monday or Tuesday! I would go crazy by then. :haha: You are very strong for holding out that long.


----------



## Kelly9

I just asked my hubby if he could see the line and did it look darker from the day before. 

Mrsc will go find it when I'm done here.

No more spotting still, lets keep going that way! I think I'll relax again once I see the numbers doubling. Still keeping my feet up today though and will try super hard to take things easy the next couple of days. I hate that we have to wait so long to find out.


----------



## Kelly9

Can't seem to find it can you post the link?


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly~ I'm so glad the spotting is still gone. I will continue hoping that it stays that way. The link should be in my signature between the two tickers.


----------



## Kelly9

oh lol so tiny I missed it!


----------



## MrsC8776

:thumbup: Glad you found it!


----------



## Kelly9

My beta at 15dpo last time was 358 so yours is smoking good :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you! I'm curious if there is one or two. Theres such a higher chance of two with fertility treatment. You and I should be going for our scan around the same time!


----------



## runnergrl

Wow so much to catch up on! Congrats to the recent BFP posters and good luck flipflop!! I can't believe you are holding out till next week. Kelly- praying for the spotting to stay away and for good results soon!! I'm anxious to hear!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hi inchristalone and congratulations. when I rang my gp they just said to ring back when I was approaching 9 weeks and that i would be seen by a gp not a midwife. Nhs services vary greatly depending on where you are in the country. Everyone gets scans but the rest is pot luck. Just wanted to make you aware.


----------



## rmsh1

I am in the UK too, and I just going to the doc on Saturday to confirm my pregnancy. I have elevated prolactin, so I may be in the high risk category. I also have a trans vag scan on Aug 2nd, where they want to look at my ovaries as it was taking me so long to get preggers, so I am excited about that now, as we should be able to see a heart beat at that stage. i will be 6 and a half weeks :)


----------



## SunflowerMama

Hey ladies,

So how's everyone feeling today. I am feeling great except for none of my pants fitting any more. Its ridiculous...has to be bloating :wacko: Got my track pants out last night and have to go get one more pair over the weekend. The boobs have become humongous too...Otherwise, all's well.

What's happening to your bodies...do tell!


----------



## rmsh1

I just still have cramps going on and sore bbs, nothing else. I haven't retested yet either but I do plan to. I want to see my 3+ digi :)


----------



## InChristAlone

I called my doctor and I'm going tomorrow to have the pregnancy confirmed (I guess?). I'm feeling good, was really cold last night and woke up at 3:30 am!! But got back to sleep OK. It's frustrating feeling really tired and not being able to sleep properly! I still am cramping, but less than yesterday. 

Told DH when he came back from work yesterday and initially he was really pleased, but I think he's a bit shell shocked now and doesn't know how to feel! I know he will be fine and will be really happy.. he's just got to get his head around it. I guess I was hoping that he would be jumping up and down and really happy, but then I was left a little deflated - how are your OH's? Any similar experiences?


----------



## MrsC8776

My hubby was very excited. We have been trying for over a year and a half. Although our situation is different from others because he had a vasectomy reversal that took for a little while and then healed back up. We did 3 IUIs at that time and after it healed up (he had no sperm) we put things on pause for IVF. Decided with the cost of everything that it would be best for us to switch to using a donor rather than spending $15,000 on something we were unsure would work. Anyways so once the time came that we got our BFP we were (and still are) both over the moon about it all. Your DH will come around once it sinks in and you both will get that excited moment.


----------



## Kelly9

Well right now we're walking on egg shells with the spotting, I know my husband is happy but he's not one to get overly excited anyway especially if there's a chance it may not work out. I think we both got our hearts broken when we lost our daughter, enough to know to guard them a little.


----------



## Kinoley

SunflowerMama said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> So how's everyone feeling today. I am feeling great except for none of my pants fitting any more. Its ridiculous...has to be bloating :wacko: Got my track pants out last night and have to go get one more pair over the weekend. The boobs have become humongous too...Otherwise, all's well.
> 
> What's happening to your bodies...do tell!

Hi SunflowerMama
I am right there with you! Anything with a waist band is out. I have trackers for the house and a couple of loose dresses for going outside.
I saw a man looking at my boobs the other day, it was gross but that never happens so they must be more noticeable now! 

I still have bloating and diarrhea, little bit of cramping. Just realized last night that I only have 35 weeks to make a whole person in my body. It's not enough time! Reality check big time!


----------



## MummyPony

DW is getting a little bump now! So cute :) going to get some maternity trousers at weekend :)


----------



## Kinoley

It's so funny that I feel like I have a bump too even though I know it's just vacation weight I didn't get a chance to loose! It's not going anywhere now :)

Do you guys remember that my dr (internist) only dated me to 1st tri based on bloods? I rang on fri and again yesterday for clarity. She rang back today and said they aren't qualified to read it that only a obgyn can do it. My dr had told me she was a gynae in India for years and delivered countless babies in her time. Anyway did your family doc/ GP read your betas or your obgyn?


----------



## Kelly9

My family doc gives me my betas she doesn't interpret them for me but thats cause I know roughly what they are and how they react etc. 

Maternity clothes already? I didn't get into mat clothes till 20 weeks with my first and about 16 with my second. I am bloated from the IVF egg collection procedure though that little bump should deflate in the next week or so until I start showing.


----------



## Kinoley

Kelly9 said:


> My family doc gives me my betas she doesn't interpret them for me but thats cause I know roughly what they are and how they react etc.
> 
> Maternity clothes already? I didn't get into mat clothes till 20 weeks with my first and about 16 with my second. I am bloated from the IVF egg collection procedure though that little bump should deflate in the next week or so until I start showing.

I know right? It's not that difficult. It's on wiki! I was too polite to say I wanted the number so I could google it. I feel like I'm making a mountain out of a mole hill but they're being so damn mysterious lol


----------



## Kelly9

Some docs don't want patient to fret because honestly a lot of patients do NOT understand what they're being told regardless of google (not saying you :) ) so to avoid the freak out calls they just say yup it's good or there may be a problem but as a patient it is your right to know so keep pestering till they tell you.


----------



## runnergrl

Kelly9 said:


> Well right now we're walking on egg shells with the spotting, I know my husband is happy but he's not one to get overly excited anyway especially if there's a chance it may not work out. I think we both got our hearts broken when we lost our daughter, enough to know to guard them a little.

Oh I cant imagine the heartache. I am praying for you all in this time and just know God has a special plan for your family. You are doing all that you can to take care of yourself and this baby and thats all you can do right now.. I wish I had more words of encouragement, but just know that you have the support of all of us and Im sure your family no matter what. May God Bless you and your growing little one...:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Aww thanks :cry:


----------



## Kinoley

I'm just gonna stay positive, I feel fine. I don't want to be a crazy lady on the phone telling them I'll take googles advice over theirs! If the GP doesn't interpret the no.s that's fine. There's plenty of time for crazy in the coming months ;)


----------



## runnergrl

i am actually glad I didnt get my betas checked this time round. Last time they checked them, a nurse, who im sure was about 20, called to tell me my numbers seemed really low and to not get my hopes up. I, of course, freaked out, and two or 3 days later, they went up and everything was fine.. Made me so mad, that nurse made me panic for no reason!!


----------



## Kelly9

^ thats annoying, there was this one nurse at my fert clinic who really didn't know a whole lot about the whole process I thought it was a little annoying considering the nature of work they do there. She was nice enough just needs more training.


----------



## Kinoley

They shouldn't give out opinions before they are sure what they are talking about. Worry is the last thing anyone needs. Sometimes not knowing where you stand can be just as bad though. I stopped temping and checking cp/cm as soon as I got a pos though, I thought it was better to stay relaxed and not analyse every little thing. 
I just got my obgyn app for aug 
13, it seems so long away!


----------



## Kelly9

I guess I technically had mine today, got it confirmed got the betas sorted, my doc doesn't do anything pregnancy related (besides confirm) till the 8 week apt, so I'll go in get blood work done check everything then she'll want to do a pap but I'll say no thank you I just had one done last month back home and it was normal :rofl: no need to repeat that again. Then we'll figure out if I need to see a high risk OB right away or if I'll stay with her till 20 weeks ish. I delivered my son in a rural hospital with the best baby doctor ever but I don't think they'll take me as a patient with my risk of hemorrhaging which is sad but then again we should be moving to the north west territories hopefully before baby comes so I'll be flying back home to Nova Scotia to deliver this one if thats the case. So complicated!


----------



## Kinoley

If the refer you to the high risk ob then at least you know your in safe hands. I'd def ask for a check up with at least. 
Are you sure you would want to fly at that stage of the pregnancy? Surely you'd be safer staying put? How are you feeling today?

My clinic said 8 weeks too which is a bit disappointing. She said I probably won't even get a scan. I'll have to splash out on a machine, then i stay home scanning my belly all day lol


----------



## Kelly9

They fly you out at 34 weeks :) You can't deliver where we'll be moving because the doctor only flies in for a few days a month, I mean you could deliver there but the nurses would likely kick my ass haha. I'm a registered nurse to so I wouldn't blame them plus it will be nice to have the baby back home with my friends and family near by.


----------



## Kinoley

I totally understand, I'm away from home too right now so I won't be bringing the baby home until June next year (please God). I don't know how I'm gonna cope with my Mam to help me. I think I'll have to fly her in! 

Sounds like you have it worked out already! I hope it all goes to plan :)


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know how I'll cope WITH my mom lol. Love the woman but we don't live well together, talked to DH about maybe renting short term an apartment for me and my son since I'd be there for 3 months. We'll see I guess it depends on if I can find something cheap enough. Got lots of time to figure that out.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

How is everyone doing? I got a 2-3 weeks on a digi ths morning which a relief. Really wish I could somehow see what's going on in there to know if the bean is alright. It's so weird to think its going to be another 7 weeks, as long as everything is ok, until I see the bean.


----------



## InChristAlone

Hey everyone, so lovely to read through your posts! I had my appointment with my doctor today, he was so lovely and gave me a big hug and made me cry!! He's been my doctor since I was little, so he seemed really pleased. It was really nice to be able to tell someone else, makes it feel a little bit more real. He put my EDD at 26 March and took bloods etc. to be sent off. 

How is everyone else feeling? I feel like i've got this constant feeling of worry underneath everything else... I want to be excited, but can't help but think until I get my 12 week scan and get the all OK I won't be able to enjoy this. So stupid as it's what we really wanted! I wondered whether anyone else is feeling the same?


----------



## Kelly9

I understand that, but I've had a loss so its normal, not sure if you've had a loss before? But if so then it's totally normal, and if you haven't I still think it's normal! Lots of normals :) 

My beta at 12dpo was 128 so pretty good. Just waiting for the results from todays beta now.


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs_Bump~ Thats great news about the test! Sorry you have to wait so long to see your LO. 

InChristAlone~ Sounds like you had a wonderful appointment. 

Kelly~ Again yay for a great beta! ( I feel like I'm stalking you :haha: )

AFM~ I'm doing pretty good today. I feel better than I have been for the past few days. Watch me jinx myself now. Question for you ladies. I have a scan with the FS (fertility specialist) on the 31st which is 6.5 weeks. I then have one set for Aug. 17th with the OB. I will almost be 9 weeks for that. She asked when I wanted to be scheduled for and I said that would be fine because my husband leaves again that next Thursday for 6 weeks. Am I'm going to be missing something big if I pick a slightly earlier scan date? They want one between 8-10 weeks. I'm just over thinking this I guess but I also want my husband to be involved as much as possible.


----------



## Kelly9

You're not stalking me haha.

You won't miss anything really, the reason why I'd do it as close to 9 weeks is cause once the placenta has taken over and everything is good the rate for mc'ing drops substantially. So I'll book mine for 9+4 ish then if all is well we'll make our announcement. If hubby won't be there that late then I'd say you're best to go a bit earlier to include him.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks for sharing that info with me. I wonder how long after that scan I would be going back. For me it is so important for my husband to be there as much as possible because I need him to feel involved and with his schedule I worry that he will miss so much anyways.


----------



## Kelly9

If its twins you'll have plenty of scans so I'd book this one for when hubby is home as he might not be home for others.


----------



## flipflopfan

Uggh, feeling so nauseous today it's not even funny :sick: When I first wake up in the morning I think "hey, I'm feeling a little better today" but then when I get up, the queasiness immediately sets in, blah. If I could lie still all day long I would be a happy camper but that certainly isn't going to happen :haha: 

I'm still waiting for the hpts, although with all the symptoms I'm having, I'm either pregnant or dying--I'm in good health so it must be the former :winkwink: The hpts are mostly for my fiance's benefit--he doesn't understand how I can be pregnant (he was under the same delusion I was that as long as the man pulls out in time, you're safe :dohh:). I'm just hoping he'll be happy, I feel more and more comfortable and excited about having another little one every day that passes. How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## babydust11

I'm due March 17th :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

flipflop you're driving me mad! I wish you had your tests already! That being said I knew when I was pg and wasn't so I get it.

welcome baby dust!


----------



## flipflopfan

Kelly9 said:


> flipflop you're driving me mad! I wish you had your tests already! That being said I knew when I was pg and wasn't so I get it.
> 
> welcome baby dust!

:haha: You made me giggle about driving you mad! I promise I'll let you guys know the final results immediately :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Just go buy a test! :rofl: I'd give you one if you lived near me then wouldn't leave till you peed on it.


----------



## MrsC8776

:rofl: Kelly you said exactly what I was thinking. Flip I would give you a test as well and we would all just hang out until those lines and words showed up. I also "just knew" when I got pregnant as well. I never understood that but I sure do now. 

babydust~ Congrats and welcome! :hi:


----------



## runnergrl

Flip-pin- :test: Go to the dollar store or wal mart for crying out loud!! :haha:


----------



## flipflopfan

OMG, I'm rolling over here, :rofl: I didn't realize I was driving you all bonkers!! I'm getting antsy, too, but I'm also feeling oddly patient as well, not sure why. Maybe because I know it's true, it's just a matter of my fiance being aware and dealing with the change as best we can. It's a process in my eyes...my last pregnancy seemed to stretch on forever (she was born at 41w), I could barely walk the last 3 or 4 weeks because she was heavy (about 10 and a half pounds) and sitting oddly in my pelvis :wacko: So I guess I'm gearing myself up for taking things easy, which apparently means I'm a slow poke :winkwink:


----------



## runnergrl

How many DPO are you?


----------



## MrsC8776

flip~ We are all just amazed that you haven't tested yet and giving you crap. :winkwink: There is nothing wrong with waiting if you just know. The thought of a 10 and a half pound baby sounds painful but I'm sure she was all worth it. :)


----------



## flipflopfan

runnergrrl--that's a good question, I don't really know, can only guess that I ovulated around June 26th, so that would make me about 23dpo. We weren't trying to have another one so I wasn't charting or anything, really had no clue that there was a possibility and then, on top of that, I had what seemed to be my period a few weeks ago, but it was lighter than normal. Then, suddenly, out of nowhere, I start having all these pregnancy symptoms, they just sort of crept up on me out of the blue :wacko: Pretty trippy, I think it's what is subconsciously not making me in a hurry to take a test because it has all happened so fast and out of nowhere...trying to be a little more centered and collected for when my fiance sees for himself that this is real, that way maybe I can give him some emotional support. My hormones are so crazy right now, though, that I'll probably start crying when I hand him the positive test :cry:


----------



## MummyPony

Awwww flipflop hope it's all ok for you :) I would never have lasted as long as you without testing!


----------



## Kelly9

Me either!!!!


----------



## Kinoley

Its funny how you all said you 'just know'. I was the opposite. All the times we were trying I was sure I was and this time I totally gave up at 7 dpo. I think it was because of my chart. Maybe I was in denial a little bit. I even had a dream I was giving birth at 10 dpo and I still wouldn't believe it. I went out and bought soy iso and more b6 at 11dpo even though I was going to bed at 9 every night. When we tested I barely looked at the test and just said 'ah well hopefully next time' and DH was like 'take a second and actually look at the thing will you'. I think I was afraid to get my hopes up!


----------



## Kelly9

^ lol


----------



## HappyFishie

Hi ladies, just checking in. Hope everyone is doing great! I just wanted to know if anyone else is STARVING like me. lol :pizza::icecream: I really haven't had much nausea, but I've been soooo hungry. I'm trying to keep eating light and healthy snacks throughout the day, but I am ravenous! :haha: I get waves of hunger like if I don't eat I'm going to die. Anyone else? :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

I have an aversion to most foods right now, haven't been eating much though today I did scarf lots of lamb vindaloo and naan bread! Yum! 

Hey mrsc, got a question for ya? Can we put our due dates on the first page if it's not to much work for you since I know you're keeping up the other thread to.


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> I have an aversion to most foods right now, haven't been eating much though today I did scarf lots of lamb vindaloo and naan bread! Yum!
> 
> Hey mrsc, got a question for ya? Can we put our due dates on the first page if it's not to much work for you since I know you're keeping up the other thread to.

I would love to do that! I will go through and do that this evening. 

Happy~ I was like that a couple days ago but not so much now. Although I used to get like that around AF time as well.


----------



## Kelly9

Ok well to make mine easier it's march 28th!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you! That does help. If I remember correctly most if not all of us said the dates when we first posted. If not please let me know. :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok ladies I think I got everyone on the first page. Theres more of us than I thought but that is wonderful news. It's crazy how many of you are due on the 22nd. :) If any due dates change just let me know. 

Congrats to the ladies who are now appleseeds! I'm a little to excited for my ticker to change in a couple days. :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

I know meeeee to! 

and thanks mrsc!


----------



## MummyPony

Oh wow that is lots of us! It is so exciting And so lovely to be sharing this experience with so many!!! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Mummy~ I feel the same way. Didn't you ladies have an appointment today? If so how did it go?


----------



## pluck15

I think my EDD is March 28th. I have my first prenatal appt on Aug 7th. So I will find out for sure :happydance: can I be added??


----------



## SunflowerMama

ok girls...am bleeding pink today :cry: Last night had a pinkish-brown stringy CM but didn't think much of it and now in the morning its quite some pink bleeding. Have taken an appointment with the ob/gyn but kinda freaking out. Google's not helping....does any of you know what could be happening....?? The only hope is there is no cramping.


----------



## MrsC8776

Of course! Welcome and congrats pluck!


----------



## MrsC8776

SunflowerMama said:


> ok girls...am bleeding pink today :cry: Last night had a pinkish-brown stringy CM but didn't think much of it and now in the morning its quite some pink bleeding. Have taken an appointment with the ob/gyn but kinda freaking out. Google's not helping....does any of you know what could be happening....?? The only hope is there is no cramping.

:hugs: First thing to do is stop with google. Google is the worst when it comes to stuff like this. When is your appointment? Many women spot during their first trimester. Since there is no cramping try not to worry. I know it is easier said than done.


----------



## MummyPony

MrsC8776 said:


> Mummy~ I feel the same way. Didn't you ladies have an appointment today? If so how did it go?

Wooooo our tickers changed!!! So exciting!!!

We were due our first GP appointment but wife was stuck in a traffic jam for 3hrs on a bus (she has been working from a different office because they closed her regular one due to gas leak so they've been busing them 40 minutes away to another office!!) so we missed our appointment! We were gutted as were so excited! Have rescheduled for Tuesday, was a close call it was Tuesday or wait another 3 weeks!!! 

Babies R us have a 20% off pretty much everything event this weekend so we have decided to go and get some more things, there's a carseat and cot we want. Know it's a bit early but we know we want certain ones so thought we would take advantage of the offer!


----------



## JenJen80

MummyPony said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Mummy~ I feel the same way. Didn't you ladies have an appointment today? If so how did it go?
> 
> Wooooo our tickers changed!!! So exciting!!!
> 
> We were due our first GP appointment but wife was stuck in a traffic jam for 3hrs on a bus (she has been working from a different office because they closed her regular one due to gas leak so they've been busing them 40 minutes away to another office!!) so we missed our appointment! We were gutted as were so excited! Have rescheduled for Tuesday, was a close call it was Tuesday or wait another 3 weeks!!!
> 
> Babies R us have a 20% off pretty much everything event this weekend so we have decided to go and get some more things, there's a carseat and cot we want. Know it's a bit early but we know we want certain ones so thought we would take advantage of the offer!Click to expand...

Wow you are busy buying stuff already. I'm too scared. But having said that I already have a stash of baby stuff (car seat, travel cot, stair gate, Buggy) in my loft that I have been given or acquired over the last year lol.


----------



## MummyPony

Yeah it is early but we want to make sure we have everything we need as It will be tough managing when wife is On maternity leave so we need to make sure we have big things in plenty of time


----------



## EternalWait

Hi everyone, would you mind if I joined? Got my positive yesterday and EDD is 24th, same as you MrsC! We have been trying for 20 months, and this month I was completely convinced I was out, then took an ic in the hopes of bringing on af, but instead got a positive! :happydance:Haven't made a doctors appointment yet, and decided this morning to investigate the first trimester section for the first time ( having spent so long in ttc!) and this was the on the first page :) 

Also, I had light cramps, which I'm glad to see is normal- a close friend of mine miscarried last week, and I was with her through it all which scared the living daylights out of me, so kinda angsty :/ I am also waking up at silly times, yet so fatigued during the day, and my boobs feel like lead weights! Still keep waiting for af to show up, so don't think it has sunk in yet!! 

Sorry for the epic introduction- I'll put it down to the hormones:haha:


----------



## SunflowerMama

MrsC8776 said:


> :hugs: First thing to do is stop with google. Google is the worst when it comes to stuff like this. When is your appointment? Many women spot during their first trimester. Since there is no cramping try not to worry. I know it is easier said than done.

Just finished with the doc. She said not to worry much as many women bleed during the first trimester due to various reasons. Nothing scary. She did insist on increasing my progesterone as good measure and see if it helps. According to her, if its a healthy pregnancy it will def. stay as its well supported with progesterone and aspirin (all we can do for now.)
Hoping the apple seed is strong enough and sticks! :bodyb:


----------



## SunflowerMama

MummyPony said:


> Wooooo our tickers changed!!! So exciting!!!

Mine too....yippee! Apple seed...wow, baby keep going!


----------



## rmsh1

Finally got to a doc today, I insisted he not take my EDD by LMP, but by ovulation date instead (my long cycles would really make my EDD incorrect). He agreed, so that is good! Now I just wait for a phone call from a midwife to set up my initial consult


----------



## rmsh1

EternalWait said:


> Hi everyone, would you mind if I joined? Got my positive yesterday and EDD is 24th, same as you MrsC! We have been trying for 20 months, and this month I was completely convinced I was out, then took an ic in the hopes of bringing on af, but instead got a positive! :happydance:Haven't made a doctors appointment yet, and decided this morning to investigate the first trimester section for the first time ( having spent so long in ttc!) and this was the on the first page :)
> 
> Also, I had light cramps, which I'm glad to see is normal- a close friend of mine miscarried last week, and I was with her through it all which scared the living daylights out of me, so kinda angsty :/ I am also waking up at silly times, yet so fatigued during the day, and my boobs feel like lead weights! Still keep waiting for af to show up, so don't think it has sunk in yet!!
> 
> Sorry for the epic introduction- I'll put it down to the hormones:haha:

It looks like you ovulated quite late like me, that does affect your EDD. I worked mine out via ovulation date as it is far more correct :)


----------



## MummyPony

rmsh1 said:


> EternalWait said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, would you mind if I joined? Got my positive yesterday and EDD is 24th, same as you MrsC! We have been trying for 20 months, and this month I was completely convinced I was out, then took an ic in the hopes of bringing on af, but instead got a positive! :happydance:Haven't made a doctors appointment yet, and decided this morning to investigate the first trimester section for the first time ( having spent so long in ttc!) and this was the on the first page :)
> 
> Also, I had light cramps, which I'm glad to see is normal- a close friend of mine miscarried last week, and I was with her through it all which scared the living daylights out of me, so kinda angsty :/ I am also waking up at silly times, yet so fatigued during the day, and my boobs feel like lead weights! Still keep waiting for af to show up, so don't think it has sunk in yet!!
> 
> Sorry for the epic introduction- I'll put it down to the hormones:haha:
> 
> It looks like you ovulated quite late like me, that does affect your EDD. I worked mine out via ovulation date as it is far more correct :)Click to expand...

Rmsh1 our bubs are due on the same day! :)


----------



## EternalWait

rmsh1 said:


> It looks like you ovulated quite late like me, that does affect your EDD. I worked mine out via ovulation date as it is far more correct :)

the digital test says I am 2-3 weeks, so I think I must have ovulated before I started doing the opks- have used agnus castus this month to bring ovulation forward because my cycles were getting longer an I was ovulating around day 26, which means my temps are wrong, but because of the weather this month sone nights we slept with the window open, and I temp orally which I had heard isn't as accurate :s on tge packaging for the test it says 2-3 weeks means doctors will say 4-5 weeks... All so confusing :s gonna make an appointment and then get the doctor to work it out for me!! Lol


----------



## runnergrl

Holy cow so much to catch up on! I am heading to my first OB appt on Friday and according to my calculations and O date, Friday is 6 weeks for me. Will be interesting to see if the docs agree. Last time they marked me 5 days ahead of where I thought I should be. Interesting. Hope you ladies are enjoying your weekends and MrsC thank you for putting the due dates up for us!!


----------



## MrsC8776

MummyPony said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Mummy~ I feel the same way. Didn't you ladies have an appointment today? If so how did it go?
> 
> Wooooo our tickers changed!!! So exciting!!!
> 
> We were due our first GP appointment but wife was stuck in a traffic jam for 3hrs on a bus (she has been working from a different office because they closed her regular one due to gas leak so they've been busing them 40 minutes away to another office!!) so we missed our appointment! We were gutted as were so excited! Have rescheduled for Tuesday, was a close call it was Tuesday or wait another 3 weeks!!!
> 
> Babies R us have a 20% off pretty much everything event this weekend so we have decided to go and get some more things, there's a carseat and cot we want. Know it's a bit early but we know we want certain ones so thought we would take advantage of the offer!Click to expand...

That sucks that you guys missed the appointment. Nothing can be done about traffic though. That's one thing I hate! I'm so glad you got an appointment sooner than 3 weeks away. 



EternalWait said:


> Hi everyone, would you mind if I joined? Got my positive yesterday and EDD is 24th, same as you MrsC! We have been trying for 20 months, and this month I was completely convinced I was out, then took an ic in the hopes of bringing on af, but instead got a positive! :happydance:Haven't made a doctors appointment yet, and decided this morning to investigate the first trimester section for the first time ( having spent so long in ttc!) and this was the on the first page :)
> 
> Also, I had light cramps, which I'm glad to see is normal- a close friend of mine miscarried last week, and I was with her through it all which scared the living daylights out of me, so kinda angsty :/ I am also waking up at silly times, yet so fatigued during the day, and my boobs feel like lead weights! Still keep waiting for af to show up, so don't think it has sunk in yet!!
> 
> Sorry for the epic introduction- I'll put it down to the hormones:haha:

Welcome and congrats! :hi: I'm excited to have a due date buddy! I've come to find out that cramping is normal so don't let that worry you. I've had a few sharp ones but northing serious. My boobies feels like lead weights as well. Part of me is sad because I just bought all new bras and now I'm going to have to buy new ones again soon. Oh well nothing wrong with new ones. :winkwink:



SunflowerMama said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: First thing to do is stop with google. Google is the worst when it comes to stuff like this. When is your appointment? Many women spot during their first trimester. Since there is no cramping try not to worry. I know it is easier said than done.
> 
> Just finished with the doc. She said not to worry much as many women bleed during the first trimester due to various reasons. Nothing scary. She did insist on increasing my progesterone as good measure and see if it helps. According to her, if its a healthy pregnancy it will def. stay as its well supported with progesterone and aspirin (all we can do for now.)
> Hoping the apple seed is strong enough and sticks! :bodyb:Click to expand...

I'm so glad everything is ok. What a relief. Your little appleseed is growing strong and hanging in there for you. Maybe just get a little extra rest and get your feet up sometimes. 



rmsh1 said:


> Finally got to a doc today, I insisted he not take my EDD by LMP, but by ovulation date instead (my long cycles would really make my EDD incorrect). He agreed, so that is good! Now I just wait for a phone call from a midwife to set up my initial consult

So exciting for a dr.'s appointment. I hope you get a midwife appointment soon. 



runnergrl said:


> Holy cow so much to catch up on! I am heading to my first OB appt on Friday and according to my calculations and O date, Friday is 6 weeks for me. Will be interesting to see if the docs agree. Last time they marked me 5 days ahead of where I thought I should be. Interesting. Hope you ladies are enjoying your weekends and MrsC thank you for putting the due dates up for us!!

Not a problem. It was a great idea that Kelly had. It's nice to see all the different due dates. Good luck on Friday and hopefully they will listen to you about your EDD. 

AFM~ I'm feeling sick again this morning. It went away yesterday but it is back and going strong. I kinda wish I would actually just get sick because feeling sick is worse. 

Quick question for all of you. I know they say lotion doesn't prevent stretch marks. It can't hurt though. Any suggestions on what kind to use and when to start using it? I hear a lot of people say cocoa butter.


----------



## HappyFishie

MrsC: My friend had a baby this past January and she told me to start using Bio Oil as soon as possible. She said that it worked for her. It is a little pricey. I saw it in Target the other day for 19.99. I've also heard of Palmer's cocoa butter. I think I'm going to try one or the other soon as I've already been experience some itching around my lower belly.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you! I would like to start sooner rather than later. Not like it can cause any damage. I'll look into bio oil as well as Palmer's.


----------



## HappyFishie

Yay for our tickers!!!! LOL


----------



## HopefulPony

Just been baby shopping! We got our car seat, musical mobile, baby on board sign, a cutie sleep suit, t shirt and some books :) and we ordered our cotbed, wardrobe and mattress!!! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

How exciting Hopeful! I can't want until my husband gets home so we can at least go look at things. Shopping for a baby will be so exciting!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Can I join? I found out last Friday (9dpo) but I was on a cruise ship headed to Bermuda! Great vacation & beautifully progressing tests! According to ff I am due March 27. This will be baby #7 for me :wink wink: Very much planned & very much wanted. This is going to be my last baby. I have had 4 losses on my journey to complete my family. I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## MrsC8776

LuvallmyH said:


> Can I join? I found out last Friday (9dpo) but I was on a cruise ship headed to Bermuda! Great vacation & beautifully progressing tests! According to ff I am due March 27. This will be baby #7 for me :wink wink: Very much planned & very much wanted. This is going to be my last baby. I have had 4 losses on my journey to complete my family. I look forward to getting to know you all!

Welcome and congrats! :hi: What an exciting time to find out you are expecting. Sounds like you have a wonderful large family. Sorry about your losses.


----------



## Kelly9

Pluck we're due date buddies! 

Welcome to all the newbies! To many to remember.

SUnflower I hope the pink eases so you can have piece of mine, have you continues to do hpts? I had pink at 12dpo but it went away a few hours later and my lines are progressing nicely. Got betas done to but still waiting for the 2nd results. My first set were 128 at dpo which is very good. I'm surprised they wouldn't have done blood work for you to at least help put you at ease. 

Runnergirl, there was so much cause I think a lot of the girl are in the uk so when we're sleeping they're up lol. Now it's our turn to have pages to read for them lol. 

My first ob apt will be at 8 weeks, still have to book it but I have plenty of time will do it once I call in on monday for my beta results that will hopefully be in.


----------



## rmsh1

MummyPony said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EternalWait said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, would you mind if I joined? Got my positive yesterday and EDD is 24th, same as you MrsC! We have been trying for 20 months, and this month I was completely convinced I was out, then took an ic in the hopes of bringing on af, but instead got a positive! :happydance:Haven't made a doctors appointment yet, and decided this morning to investigate the first trimester section for the first time ( having spent so long in ttc!) and this was the on the first page :)
> 
> Also, I had light cramps, which I'm glad to see is normal- a close friend of mine miscarried last week, and I was with her through it all which scared the living daylights out of me, so kinda angsty :/ I am also waking up at silly times, yet so fatigued during the day, and my boobs feel like lead weights! Still keep waiting for af to show up, so don't think it has sunk in yet!!
> 
> Sorry for the epic introduction- I'll put it down to the hormones:haha:
> 
> It looks like you ovulated quite late like me, that does affect your EDD. I worked mine out via ovulation date as it is far more correct :)Click to expand...
> 
> Rmsh1 our bubs are due on the same day! :)Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

We'll be buying our crib earlier this time around to but thats cause we'll be moving to a remote fly in access only village so will need all the big stuff before we go. I think I'm going to get my crib from sears though they seem to have better prices then babiesrus though I did browse through a few of their newer ones and was impressed.


----------



## Kinoley

MrsC8776 said:


> How exciting Hopeful! I can't want until my husband gets home so we can at least go look at things. Shopping for a baby will be so exciting!

I find it terrifying! There is just so much stuff it freaks me out :nope:
I love looking at the little outfits and there is a crib in our mall that we've been visiting since last Christmas but I HATE Babies R Us. I find it so overwhelming. Please dont judge me! I'm gonna do a little bit at a time and hopefully I wont have a panic attack. Friends of ours had a baby last year. They used to have a tidy, stylish home, now its like a daycare centre lol 

MrsC - I heard Bio Oil is the best too, I think a little goes a long way with it.
Thanks for making the list, it will be interesting to see how many of us actually deliver anywhere near the due date.

Im starting to get the sleep disturbances. The last two nights I've found it hard to get to sleep despite being shattered and then I find I'm waking up 2 or 3 times. I was really loving that coma I've been going into for the last 3 weeks :haha: and dont even ask me about the dreams :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Re bio oil, I've heard it's good but stretch marks are more genetic then how much cream you use, bio oil is good cause it will help reduce the redness of stretch marks and help them fade faster but if you're going to get them you're going to get them. Sorry to disappoint any of you ladies! Oh and for those that don't know you can get shrink marks after delivering baby to! This I did not know I went to 40+3 with not a single stretchy only to have 3 teeny tiny ones (like maybe half a cm in length) pop up a MONTH after having my son. I was so peed off! I did loose an additional 13 pounds after having my son to though so a totally of 35 pounds. 

I'm peeing lots lately but that could be from the ivf and the fact that my ovaries are the size of baseballs at the moment. If its fades away then I'll know for sure and if it stays I'm not going to be happy lol, I was sleeping through the night at 40 weeks with my son and not having to pee.

My skin is also gorgeous but my hair is not as nice as it was, boobs a little sore but nothing crazy. So far my symptoms are more the same as the ones I had when pregnant with my girl.


----------



## onemorebabe

Havent been to the DR yet, in fact just got an BFP 2 days ago, 2 FRER and 3 wondfo.. All 5 were light but I am counting this as a yes I am pregnant.. I know things can happen this early on but... my calculation (online due date plug and chug things) My due date will be March the 30th... Look forward to getting to know you guys!!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

one more yes you're pregnant. I found out at 3+1 I was pregnant, talk about early! Thats a bfp at 8dpo!


----------



## onemorebabe

Kelly 9 I am thinking I was 12 DPO when I got the first VERY lite line... Didnt get any darker 13DPO and only slightly darker today at 14 DPO, but AF is due tomorrow and I still have 2 wondfo's left so I am going to test agian tomorrow and then wait and get a test thats good and dark, maybe sent a txt to some friends to tell them...lol 

I little about me..Have 2 girls ages7 and 5 hoping for a boy but will love and adore another girl... Just praying for healthy... I am 27 will be 28 Aug 7th..And I am very excited to be pregnant so soon I was worried that sence I was 27TTC and not 21 like last time it might take me longer.. But this one just like my girls happened first month TTC...Well Looking forward to this thread and having so many bump buddies!!


----------



## Kinoley

Kelly9 said:


> Re bio oil, I've heard it's good but stretch marks are more genetic then how much cream you use, bio oil is good cause it will help reduce the redness of stretch marks and help them fade faster but if you're going to get them you're going to get them. Sorry to disappoint any of you ladies! Oh and for those that don't know you can get shrink marks after delivering baby to! This I did not know I went to 40+3 with not a single stretchy only to have 3 teeny tiny ones (like maybe half a cm in length) pop up a MONTH after having my son. I was so peed off! I did loose an additional 13 pounds after having my son to though so a totally of 35 pounds.
> 
> I'm peeing lots lately but that could be from the ivf and the fact that my ovaries are the size of baseballs at the moment. If its fades away then I'll know for sure and if it stays I'm not going to be happy lol, I was sleeping through the night at 40 weeks with my son and not having to pee.
> 
> My skin is also gorgeous but my hair is not as nice as it was, boobs a little sore but nothing crazy. So far my symptoms are more the same as the ones I had when pregnant with my girl.

I found that a skin and hair supplement was great for fading stretch marks but its only something you can take after you have the baby. I'm trying to watch my weight and little and be healthy. DH keeps feeding me now, hes trying to look after me but I'm trying not to get too fat!

My hair is actually falling out. Apparently this happens to some people at the start. Its bad, if I pull my hands through my hair I loose 5 or 6 strands. There is loads in the shower too. I was looking forward to the thick shiny hair that's supposed to be a perk of all this!


----------



## Kelly9

^ It's normal, usually I loose next to no hair with pregnancy but after I deliver I loose TONS! for a few months, my hairstylest freaked out one time and I was like this is normal after pregnancy, by yucky hair I mean I have to wash it every day instead of every 2-3, it gets greasy a lot faster but I'd rather have yucky hair and beautiful skin! With my son my skin was sooooo gross I had to layer make up on to hide it.


----------



## Kinoley

Kelly9 said:


> ^ It's normal, usually I loose next to no hair with pregnancy but after I deliver I loose TONS! for a few months, my hairstylest freaked out one time and I was like this is normal after pregnancy, by yucky hair I mean I have to wash it every day instead of every 2-3, it gets greasy a lot faster but I'd rather have yucky hair and beautiful skin! With my son my skin was sooooo gross I had to layer make up on to hide it.

I hope it turns around soon, I'll have none left! 
I have to say I feeling great otherwise. My granny used to say she never felt so good as she did when she was pregnant.....here's hoping I take after her lol


----------



## Kelly9

If you're lucky you will! I'm not so lucky though so far so good. Its early early days though.


----------



## MrsC8776

Kinoley said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> How exciting Hopeful! I can't want until my husband gets home so we can at least go look at things. Shopping for a baby will be so exciting!
> 
> I find it terrifying! There is just so much stuff it freaks me out :nope:
> I love looking at the little outfits and there is a crib in our mall that we've been visiting since last Christmas but I HATE Babies R Us. I find it so overwhelming. Please dont judge me! I'm gonna do a little bit at a time and hopefully I wont have a panic attack. Friends of ours had a baby last year. They used to have a tidy, stylish home, now its like a daycare centre lol
> 
> MrsC - I heard Bio Oil is the best too, I think a little goes a long way with it.
> Thanks for making the list, it will be interesting to see how many of us actually deliver anywhere near the due date.
> 
> Im starting to get the sleep disturbances. The last two nights I've found it hard to get to sleep despite being shattered and then I find I'm waking up 2 or 3 times. I was really loving that coma I've been going into for the last 3 weeks :haha: and dont even ask me about the dreams :wacko:Click to expand...

There is a lot of stuff out there. I have no idea what our plan is yet. Since I've told family my grandmother has already sent me a list of what we will need and she wants to go shopping with me. I'm the first one to have a child out of all the grand kids so she's pretty excited. 

Like you I'm waking up at odd hours of the night. Mostly to pee though. My dreams have been completely off the wall! :wacko:



Kelly9 said:


> Re bio oil, I've heard it's good but stretch marks are more genetic then how much cream you use, bio oil is good cause it will help reduce the redness of stretch marks and help them fade faster but if you're going to get them you're going to get them. Sorry to disappoint any of you ladies! Oh and for those that don't know you can get shrink marks after delivering baby to! This I did not know I went to 40+3 with not a single stretchy only to have 3 teeny tiny ones (like maybe half a cm in length) pop up a MONTH after having my son. I was so peed off! I did loose an additional 13 pounds after having my son to though so a totally of 35 pounds.
> 
> I'm peeing lots lately but that could be from the ivf and the fact that my ovaries are the size of baseballs at the moment. If its fades away then I'll know for sure and if it stays I'm not going to be happy lol, I was sleeping through the night at 40 weeks with my son and not having to pee.
> 
> My skin is also gorgeous but my hair is not as nice as it was, boobs a little sore but nothing crazy. So far my symptoms are more the same as the ones I had when pregnant with my girl.

Oh I know stretch marks are genetic which is why I said I know it doesn't do miracles. I just figured it couldn't hurt any. I do have a few small shrink marks from losing weight very fast years ago. I don't like them but theres nothing I can do. They are so faded though. 



onemorebabe said:


> Havent been to the DR yet, in fact just got an BFP 2 days ago, 2 FRER and 3 wondfo.. All 5 were light but I am counting this as a yes I am pregnant.. I know things can happen this early on but... my calculation (online due date plug and chug things) My due date will be March the 30th... Look forward to getting to know you guys!!:thumbup:

Congrats and welcome! :hi:


----------



## Kelly9

Bio oil will help with the appearance of any :) 

I"m peeing a ton to but I think it's more so because of the IVF and my large ovaries. No signs of ohss this time though so hopefully they'll shrink down lots, I can't fit into my pants right now and unless I get smaller soon I'm going to need maternity clothes or bigger pants and I refuse to go into mat stuff this early, especially since I'm not telling anyone, those will give it away for sure. I look like I'm 14 weeks or more pregnant which means I just look chubby but still!


----------



## xxlonixx

I havent gone to a dr yet only a free clinic but as of now my due date is march 20th


----------



## fisher640

MrsC!! I remember you from some of the assisted conception groups! I'm not too far behind you! I had my IUI on 7/7 and my first beta yesterday was 214, I go back on monday to check for doubling. So glad to see you here! Congrats everyone!


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> Bio oil will help with the appearance of any :)
> 
> I"m peeing a ton to but I think it's more so because of the IVF and my large ovaries. No signs of ohss this time though so hopefully they'll shrink down lots, I can't fit into my pants right now and unless I get smaller soon I'm going to need maternity clothes or bigger pants and I refuse to go into mat stuff this early, especially since I'm not telling anyone, those will give it away for sure. I look like I'm 14 weeks or more pregnant which means I just look chubby but still!

I know exactly how you feel about peeing all the time. I have a very small bladder so it was like that before I got pregnant anyways. :dohh:



xxlonixx said:


> I havent gone to a dr yet only a free clinic but as of now my due date is march 20th

Congrats! 



fisher640 said:


> MrsC!! I remember you from some of the assisted conception groups! I'm not too far behind you! I had my IUI on 7/7 and my first beta yesterday was 214, I go back on monday to check for doubling. So glad to see you here! Congrats everyone!

Fisher! I'm so excited for you!! I did have many IUI along with you in the unmedicated section. All this time was sure worth it though. Congrats to you! Do you know what your EDD would be?


----------



## Kelly9

I don't usually pee lots though so it really bothers me! I don't think it's as bad as my last cycle though when I had ohss. I am very happy to not be showing any signs of ohss this time. I think my bloat went down little this morning to, fingers crossed ovaries are shrinking.


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm glad things are getting a little better. I've heard ohss can be a very painful thing so I'm glad you don't have it.


----------



## fisher640

Based on IUI on 7/7 as 'conception date' it looks like EDD is 3/30/13. If my beta doubles Monday I get my first ultrasound at 6weeks so I'd know better then but it will be close to the end of March.


----------



## MrsC8776

That is so exciting! Your numbers will double so no worries there. :happydance:


----------



## onemorebabe

It is still sinking in.. I mean we were trying so it shouldnt be any surprise, but I just had to go get a digital pregnancy test and see the word PREGNANT before i can really let it sink in good.... Plus today is when AF is due so I guess I wanted reassurance that she wasnt going to be around for a while..


----------



## MrsC8776

onemorebabe said:


> It is still sinking in.. I mean we were trying so it shouldnt be any surprise, but I just had to go get a digital pregnancy test and see the word PREGNANT before i can really let it sink in good.... Plus today is when AF is due so I guess I wanted reassurance that she wasnt going to be around for a while..

I felt the same way on the day af was due. Seeing the word pregnant is always a wonderful thing. :)


----------



## runnergrl

hey girls! My son returned from Grandma and grandpa's today. I cannot tell you how good it is to have him home.. My MIL is a piece of work. I sent clothes, toothbrush, toothpaste and his favorite blanket and stuffed animal with him. His clothes weren't touched and neither was his toothbrush. She pretended he was her doll and dressed him in stupid outfits all weekend and sent him home in a one peice sailor suit. (no offense to anyone who dresses their boys in these, just not my style at all) He normally wears T-shirts and mesh shorts and looks like a BOY, not a baby in a magazine. He is rough and tumble.. I dont know why it bothers me so much. She also dressed him in PJ's that didnt have feet in them and they keep their house at 60 degrees at night! I asked her to please put him in the feety PJ's I packed the second night or at least put socks on him so his feet didnt get cold and she replied with a very rude "he will be just fine." UGGGGHHH!

In other news, Im feeling great-no symptoms lately. I find if I eat first thing in the morning, I'm usually ok. And I have to be the one driving or I get a bit car sick. Other than that, I'm feeling great! i hope the MS stays away and doesn't sneak up next week! Cant wait till Friday! I get to see my jellybean!!


----------



## Kelly9

That would bug me to runner girl, my son is the same, 100% rough boy, he wears tshirts and shorts and or jeans if anyone put him in a sailor suit I'd burn it. Not my style at all either. 

Flipflop for the love of god have you tested yet? :rofl: 

onemore: seeing those words is awesome! I have to more digis lefts, was debating doing one tomorrow to see if I could get my 3+ but thinking I should wait till tuesday at least, but then again I have a second so if I don't see 3+ I always have another.... hrm. My ic's are nice and dark like the control line now.


----------



## runnergrl

youre still testing, lol! and yeah flip, what the flip??? wheres the test piccy? How funny that you say you would burn the sailor suit, I jokingly said that in my journal! :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still testing just an ic in the morning, I had a bit of pink spotting at 12dpo so it freaked me out. I do have 2 digis left and they'll expire before I get to use them again if all goes well plus I want to see the 3+ then I'll stop peeing on sticks :)

My son is in bed singing "pee pee pee pee pee pee" over and over again lol.


----------



## runnergrl

lol!! how old is he??


----------



## Kelly9

He'll be 2 august 9th :) We're potty training right now but he says that so that I let him out of bed :rofl: He's in underwear during the day and a diaper at night since he still has the odd pee or two at night.


----------



## SunflowerMama

Hey ladies,

Anyone still charting bbt on FF after a BFP. Today I got a huge dip and was wondering if I should be continuing at all and stressing about it. Thought I'd chart till I see the heartbeat scan on the 30th. What say, ladies?


----------



## Wanna Bump

Hi Ladies,

I'd love to join you both as I got my BFP on Saturday and just been to the Doc's who thinks my due date is 23rd March. I'm not sure as I ovulate late so think I might actually be a beginning of April baby!

I was also worried about the cramping, I get it on and off along with tiredness and mild nausea.

I get the 5am early waking up, feeling starving and a bit queasy too! Glad it's all normal.

Still a little in shock about it actually, but DH and I are extatic!

Of course am now worrying about the next 12 weeks! Worrying all through ttc and pregnancy! Will it ever end?!

Are either of your getting an early scan done?


----------



## Wanna Bump

p.s. where can i get the baby tickers from?


----------



## Leamarasmall

Hello Ladies I Thought I Would Join In, I'm Due 19th March, Having Sickness Early Mornings And Just Before Bed, Waking Middle Of The Night For No Reason And Then Finding It Hard To Go Back To Sleep, And Minor Cramps And Backache, Loving Having So Many Symptoms As I Had A MC Last Year And Had No Symptoms At All, So Hoping Everything Will Be Ok This Time Round :D Just Waiting Game For Midwife Appointment Now As Here You Have To Refer Yourself To The Hospital Of Your Choice Leave An Email Then Wait For Them To Get Back To You :( xx


----------



## Leamarasmall

Wanna Bump You Can Get The Ticker From https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hi Ladies,

I got my BFP on Sartuday...may I join you :flower:

symptoms so far - cramping every now and then.. waking up in the middle of nyt...

when is one suppose to make a first doc's appointment?:wacko:


----------



## SunflowerMama

ladies,
After my post about pink spotting day before, well, today its become red and am off to get my beta values taken right now. Hope and pray I still have a chance. Please send me all the luck and prayers today. Stick baby stick!!!:hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

praying for you hun...stick beanie stick:hugs:


----------



## HappyFishie

SunflowerMama said:


> ladies,
> After my post about pink spotting day before, well, today its become red and am off to get my beta values taken right now. Hope and pray I still have a chance. Please send me all the luck and prayers today. Stick baby stick!!!:hugs:

Praying for you sweetie!


----------



## MrsC8776

Sunflower~ I quit charting about a year ago. I think it can really drive us all crazy sometimes. After a bfp I would honestly stop. You are just going to drive yourself crazy and wonder about every little thing. I am very sorry to hear about the spotting. I hope that your beta comes back nice an strong. Thinking of you today. 

Welcome and Congrats to the new ladies! :hi: 

Wanna Bump~ I think the worry will always happen. Theres always something going on isn't there. I'm getting an early scan next week but that is because I was going through fertility treatment and they have to know whats going on before releasing me to my OB. 

Leamarasmall~ Yay for having so many symptoms! Sorry to hear about your loss. I'm sure all will go well with this one. 

MummyWant2be~ I know here in the US we just call and they set one up for us. I'm not sure how it works where you are at. Hopefully they can get you in soon.


----------



## MrsC8776

MummyWant2be~ Do you know what your EDD is?


----------



## Wanna Bump

GL! Hope all goes well at the Docs. Sticky sticky sticky!


----------



## Wanna Bump

Oooh thank you!


----------



## MummyPony

Does anyone else feel a bit vulnerable at this stage? No scans due for another 7wka or so!? What if something wrong?


----------



## Wanna Bump

Hi,

Yes I'm just 4 weeks and feel v anxious! I've been told the next 2 months will drag! 
I've booked an early scan at 8 weeks, really hope I hear a heartbeat then!


----------



## MummyPony

Wanna Bump said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I'm just 4 weeks and feel v anxious! I've been told the next 2 months will drag!
> I've booked an early scan at 8 weeks, really hope I hear a heartbeat then!

How do you get an early scan?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

MummyPony said:


> Does anyone else feel a bit vulnerable at this stage? No scans due for another 7wka or so!? What if something wrong?

Yes! I'm so incredibly worried something will go wrong and my little bean will come unstuck. I think it's pretty normal to worry, especially with your first, but all you can do is eat well, look after yourself and hope.


----------



## mrslebrew

I'm due on the 25th of March. I hoping this is our sticky bean!


----------



## MrsC8776

MummyPony said:


> Does anyone else feel a bit vulnerable at this stage? No scans due for another 7wka or so!? What if something wrong?

Sorry you ladies have to wait so long for your scan. Is there anyway to get one a little sooner? 



mrslebrew said:


> I'm due on the 25th of March. I hoping this is our sticky bean!

Welcome and congrats! :hi:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Nhs does scans at 12 and 20 weeks, on average. They do earlier scans if a possible problem is suspected or sometimes if you've had fertility treatment. You can pay for private scans, there are quite a lot of private clinics that offer these. I have chosen to wait for my nhs scan as it can be hard to see much before 12 weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

I went through a fertility clinic so they always do a scan around 7 weeks. But I'm high risk so will likely have a few extra along the way to. I also have a doppler which I've picked up the heartbeat with my other two pregnancies around 8 weeks which helps with the waiting in-between scans. 

When I was pregnant with my first and second I didn't worry as much but after loosing our daughter, this being my first pregnancy since I am way more worried about everything little thing.


----------



## Kinoley

I have a dr apt at 8 weeks and after that I'll decide if I want a private scan. If she is thorough and reassures me that everything is fine then I am gonna wait it out for the 12 week scan. I don't want to get a private scan done by someone who is not an OB specialist. It wont make me any more reassured if they don't know what they are looking at either lol
I actually feel more comfortable now than I did last week. My symptoms are right for the dates that I have and I'm feeling really well so I am gonna go with the flow.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm barfy :(


----------



## Globj

im due march 25th :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly~ Sorry you are feeling barfy. 

Globj~ Welcome and congrats! :hi:


----------



## Kelly9

Meh, I said I'd love it when I did feel that way but I also said I would complain to hahahahaha. Though I'd rather have barfyness to complain about then none at all.


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok well it is my turn to wish for it. :haha:


----------



## runnergrl

lol:haha: at both if you... dont wish for it, silly girls! The only time I get sick lately is in the car as a passenger. If Im driving, I'm fine, if not, I get nauseous really quickly.. 6 weeks friday and the bump/bloat is getting bigger!!

where the heck is Flip???


----------



## MrsC8776

:haha: I know I know! I wish for it and then I'll curse it if I get it. After so long of trying I want other symptoms beside these sore boobies, some bloat, and being tired. 

Speaking of the boobies... I need a new bra already! Do you think I should just buy one because they will soon grow more? I'm sure every person is different. I don't know what to do but I'm dying in what I have. 

I was wondering about flip earlier today as well. Her tests were suppose to be in today.


----------



## runnergrl

I would buy a bigger sports bra for sure. My boobs grew a lot sooner last time and were super sore way early.. Im coming up on 6 weeks and (knock on wood) they havent really changed much yet this time around.. I know they will, but I hope they dont get AS big as they did last time. I was a small C to begin with and was at least an E by the time it was all over and my milk came in. NO LIE. that part was not fun for me. I nursed for 15 months and I think I can say I am comfortably between a C and a D now.. I LIVED in sports bras. they were by far the most comfortable and the easiest to nurse in for me.. to each their own though-- i personally hated nursing bras. Waste of money for me


----------



## MrsC8776

I noticed this morning that I was popping out of my sports bra. I was already a D but like I said those aren't fitting well anymore. I think I will look into more sports bras and maybe find a cheap one normal one just to hold me over for a little while. I'm a little sad because I just bought nice new ones from victoria secret before I got my bfp. :dohh:


----------



## runnergrl

I just started a closed facebook group for those of us who want to share info there, but arent quite ready to announce yet on facebook. Its much easier to share pictures, sonos, and things like that on facebook than on here. It is a closed group, so no one will be able to read or see anything you post except members of the group. I named it "pizza party" so it had no obvious links to babies or being pregnant, lol.. Please let me know if you would like to join by sending me a message on here with your name and Ill add you!!


----------



## Kelly9

I'll join but you won't be able to find me can I find the group by looking for pizza party? lol.

My boobs went from a 32C to a 34F with my first pregnancy, with my second they didn't get bigger till second tri and even then only by a cup or two no where near as big the first time. I liked my nursing bras but also loved my nursing sports bra. This time around I don't think I'll fit into my 34F bras so might be able to actually buy some cheap ones. I plan on nursing for 2 years though. As of now with this pregnancy my breasts are fuller but still fitting into my B cup bras, after I finished nursing my son I'd lost os much weight some of my boob went to :(


----------



## runnergrl

yessssss! search for our group! glad to hear its possible they dont get as big secong time round!!


----------



## Kelly9

A bunch of pizza party groups come up lol anything else I can go by?


----------



## runnergrl

oh no... ummm can you see who started the group? let me go search and see.. it has a teddy bear icon next to the title....


----------



## flipflopfan

Hey ladies, I'm still around, waiting for the stupid tests to arrive still :wacko: That's what I get for buying the cheapies, they take forever to arrive!! I'm still having strong pregnancy symptoms, so it must be true, just waiting for confirmation. I've also got a bit of a bloat going on, it makes me smile when I see it in the mirror :winkwink:


----------



## InChristAlone

Woo hoo! Appleseed today! :) boobs are bigger and sore, but not too bad.. I think I'm sleeping a bit better too which is great, no nausea or anything which is good, although I'm still cramping... No blood or anything and ended up Googleing it last night, which initially seemed like a great idea until it scared me, but then I found loads of people saying its totally normal and it's just your uterus stretching - phew!! Must stop being neurotic!

Also ended up telling my parents yesterday, as they announced the day before that they were planning this trip-of-a-lifetime trip for the beginning of April next year - noo!! I wanted them to at least make an informed decision about it. They were both really pleased which was lovely :)

Exciting! DH has got his head around it now and is being really sweet.. So all is good! 

Hope all is well with you ladies? Have been enjoying keeping an eye on your posts in the background!


----------



## rmsh1

Does someone have a list of things we are not supposed to eat/drink? I had a milkshakes from McDs over the weekend and have now been informed I am not meant to touch those until after 12 weeks :wacko:

I know you are not meant to have anything unpasteurised, no raw meat/fish, and no food from deli counters. And of course no alcohol

Anything else? there is talk of no peanuts but from what I have read, further studies say only avoid peanuts if you have allergies


----------



## JenJen80

rmsh1 said:


> Does someone have a list of things we are not supposed to eat/drink? I had a milkshakes from McDs over the weekend and have now been informed I am not meant to touch those until after 12 weeks :wacko:
> 
> I know you are not meant to have anything unpasteurised, no raw meat/fish, and no food from deli counters. And of course no alcohol
> 
> Anything else? there is talk of no peanuts but from what I have read, further studies say only avoid peanuts if you have allergies

I had a Mc Flurry from there on Sunday. Talking of foods can I eat salami if it's cooked on a pizza?


----------



## rmsh1

You can eat salami so long as it has been well heated. Soft serve ice cream is a no-no due to listeria :(


----------



## SunflowerMama

MummyPony, Wanna Bump, Mrs Bump, Mrs C

I am totally living the fear right now. Like I mentioned my spotting became pink bleeding and today its a full-on AF type bright red. My betas have come back to be 22840...is this good? Have no idea! Rushed for an emergency early u/s and found a subchorionic bleeding...they see the yolk sac but too early to get a heartbeat....basically complete bed rest for a week and a repeat u/s then. 
This is so traumatic...God, sometimes I ask myself why I took so long to want to have babies :dohh:...waited till 35 for the first one and now will be 40 when I deliver this one. I hope I do!! :wacko:

RunnerGirl,
So wanna join the FB group but will wait till I get over these complications in a week or so....hopefully!! :cry:

So off not into the cozy bed...:sleep:


----------



## MrsC8776

runnergrl~ I would but I don't really have a Facebook. I mean I do but I share one with my hubby but I don't do much on there. 

flip~ I'm glad you are still around. I can't wait for you to test! 

InChristAlone~ Yay for appleseed! Cramping is totally normal. Thats great news that you announced. I told family right away and it was wonderful. 

rmsh~ I think a good search would help with the ok's and not ok's to eat. I haven't looked into it but I also don't do much ice-cream or anything that I have heard about. I guess I should do that today. 

Sunflower~ :hugs: Im so sorry you are having such a rough time. That does sound scary but I hope you are ok. Your beta sounds great so try not to worry there. Did you have a beta anytime before that one? Get some good rest, keep those feet up, and try as best as you can to not stress. I know thats probably hard right now. I'm thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. Fx for your next scan.


----------



## onemorebabe

OMG soooo much has changed sence I had my last baby... She turned 5 in Feb.. Now they do early ultrasounds (never got one before week 20) Which they stick up my girlie... NOT looking forward to that!! CAN'T have a deli ham cold... ugh I don't like warm deli meat, that just seems weird... What else should I know about before I do something else that they changed the rules about?!?!?! BOOO no softserve, so that means no sonic ice cream huh??? What about a java chiller....oh I love them...Can I still have a frappe from McDonalds???


----------



## MummyPony

If its a secret group it won't even show up on searches, you have to be invited :) please request me runnergrl I have sent you my details :)

Sunflower - oh I am so hoping everything is ok, try not to stress and take it easy, everything crossed for you xxxx

We have our first GP appointment tomorrow and unless they offer us an early scan we will pay for a private one


----------



## littlesteph

hiya I'm due march 27th after trying for our first for 25 months.


----------



## Kinoley

littlesteph said:


> hiya I'm due march 27th after trying for our first for 25 months.

Hi littlesteph

Congratulations! :happydance:
I must have hard to try for so long but now you have your BFP! H & H 9 months!


----------



## runnergrl

heres the link to the facebook group. let me know if it works... I WILL figure this out! you have to request an add to join the group since its set to private:)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/265450003554886/


----------



## Kelly9

sunflower, there's a good chance with that kind of bleed that it's just the hematoma bleeding and baby is fine, your beta is nice and high so fingers crossed. Will they do a repeat beta?

Welcome littlesteph, it took us 18 months to conceive our son naturally. Wasn't so patient the second and third time around.


----------



## SunflowerMama

runnergrl said:


> heres the link to the facebook group. let me know if it works... I WILL figure this out! you have to request an add to join the group since its set to private:)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/265450003554886/

Have sent you a request and a message too. Do add me.


----------



## stevieshelton

If I truly am pregnant ill be due march 28 :))))


----------



## Kelly9

Yay another march 28th baby!


----------



## KelleyNJen

We are due March 26, can I join you?


----------



## InChristAlone

I've woken up today with a stinking cold :( :( any suggestions for how to make myself feel better? I took 2 paracetamol this morning but am pretty sure I can't take any of the other cold & flu stuff..... help!!


----------



## MrsC8776

MummyPony said:


> If its a secret group it won't even show up on searches, you have to be invited :) please request me runnergrl I have sent you my details :)
> 
> Sunflower - oh I am so hoping everything is ok, try not to stress and take it easy, everything crossed for you xxxx
> 
> We have our first GP appointment tomorrow and unless they offer us an early scan we will pay for a private one

I hope the appointment goes well today. I look forward to hearing about it. 



littlesteph said:


> hiya I'm due march 27th after trying for our first for 25 months.




stevieshelton said:


> If I truly am pregnant ill be due march 28 :))))




KelleyNJen said:


> We are due March 26, can I join you?

Welcome and congrats ladies! :hi: 



InChristAlone said:


> I've woken up today with a stinking cold :( :( any suggestions for how to make myself feel better? I took 2 paracetamol this morning but am pretty sure I can't take any of the other cold & flu stuff..... help!!

Sorry you have a cold. :( Maybe give your dr a call and just ask if you can do anything about it. 


How is everyone doing today?


----------



## dukeblue1212

I'm due March 24th. 

Congrats to you ladies!


----------



## MrsC8776

dukeblue1212 said:


> I'm due March 24th.
> 
> Congrats to you ladies!

Welcome and congrats to you as well!

We are due on the same day!


----------



## MummyPony

Hello! So at our first appointment today the GP advised tht the antidepressants my wife is on can cause a higher risk of congenital heart disease. I'm so upset as the doctor we saw when TTC said they were fine! We are going to wean her off them but as the hert is now beating the damage could already be done and it takes 6-8 weeks to come off them! We have to go back tomorrow to discuss coming off the medication.


----------



## runnergrl

seems pretty quiet in here today! I dont have anything to report. Was up half the night because we are keeping our friend's dog since they are on vacation and I know we will need them to return the favor sometime. Well our dog and this one were up most of the night barking (sorry neighbors!) so I got a terrible nights sleep! surprisingly I feel really great today! Hope all of you are well!


----------



## Crystal S

March 25


----------



## Kelly9

No ms today so far! Yay a break from 2 days of barfy :) We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## MrsC8776

It does seem a little quiet in here. 

Mummy~ Sorry to hear that the other dr said the meds would be fine when really they aren't. I'm sure everything will be ok and get worked out. I hope tomorrow goes well. 

runnergrl~ Sorry to hear of your lack of sleep. I'm glad you are feeling good though. I also didn't sleep well. I couldn't for the life of me get to sleep and then once I did I woke up every two hours. Very off the wall dreams as well! :wacko:

Crystal S~ Congrats and welcome! :hi:

Kelly~ Yay for no ms. :)


----------



## Globj

the only pieople we told was parents until the 12 week mark dont wanna jinx anything


----------



## dukeblue1212

We have decided to wait a while before we tell anyone, but I cannot wait to see the reaction from people when we tell them we are pregnant again. It's going to be hysterical! I'm trying to come up with fun ways to tell people. I wonder how long I can hide the pregnancy. I'd love to shock people with "oh yeah, by the way I'm 20 weeks pregnant". Since I just had a baby five months ago I'm pretty sure my body is going to remember pretty easily how to expand so i don't think we'll be able to keep it quiet that long.


----------



## Kelly9

^ ditto I think my uterus will expand very fast this time. Like Memory "foam" lol. 

Flipflop, you test yet?


----------



## EternalWait

How is everyone today? I am waiting for the midwife to contact for our first appointment, and it's so frustrating! It still feels slightly unreal, except for my boobies needing a metal bra to stop them being nudged by anyone because they are so heavy an sore! And the occasional bout of nausea... I'm considering buying another digital test just to see that 3+ sign and know everything is growing as it should...


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hi eternalwait. I did a digi to see the 3+ yesterday. I guess it's the only reassurance you can get at this stage. Was advised not to even try and book an appt yet as they wouldnt see me until 10th August at the earliest. 10th is the day before my wedding, so it'll have to be 20th, when I get back from honeymoon. They didn't seem too concerned about me waiting until 10 weeks to see someone, so I guess it's ok to wait.

Mummypony, I'm so sorry abou the news about the medication. I'm guessing it's just an increased risk though so chances are bean will still be ok. Still I can understand why youre angry having specifically asked.


----------



## rmsh1

I didn't get an appointment til Sept 6th! That is the earliest a midwife will see me


----------



## SunflowerMama

Kelly9, MummyPony,

Its a sub chorionic hematoma after all. Am on semi rest and am trying to see if it helps in healing the bleed. Will know if its still there on the 30th after the u/s.

Hope all you ladies are doing well. Enjoy!!


----------



## HappyFishie

Hey ladies, just checking in! I've been feeling really good, mostly hungry all the time. Yesterday I was wondering if I was every going to start getting bad MS since I really haven't had it. Well.... MS woke me up in full force at 5:30 a.m. the nausea lasted for a good hour. :sick: I was scared to move because I thought I was going to get sick all over the bed. (sorry tmi). Other than that, I'm good. LOL :thumbup:
I can't wait for tuesday's u/s. It's all I keep thinking about. 

As far as telling anyone: we told my mom and dad and DH's mom. They are beyond excited! DH has severe foot in mouth syndrome and he spilled the beans to three of his closest friends. We are holding off from telling anyone else for as long as we can. I am a teacher, and I fell prego right after we started summer break, so my coworkers will find out in September when I walk in to work with a little belly. I think that will be a cute surprise!:winkwink:

Lastly, I think I will post this separately but....I woke up this morning with a little pain on my side, It felt like when I get ovulation pain and I checked my calendar and I would of been ovulating today! OMG is that normal? 

(sorry for the long post)


----------



## HopefulPony

Blergh, serious MS today, threw up for the first time!!! :(


----------



## runnergrl

Morning ladies! How is everyone feeling? I've been hit hard by the extreme fatigue bus!! Man-I can hardly walk from room without sitting down an taking a break. I was folding my sons laundry and he followed me in his room to put it away and I had to lay down on one if his blankets on the floor!! I just put him down for a nap....so I can take one!! Lol!


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies, just got my midwife appointment through- 13th august, then they will arrange scan from there... 

HappyFishie, I am a teacher too. When do you plan on telling your headteacher? I really wanna wait as long as possible!


----------



## HappyFishie

EternalWait said:


> Hey ladies, just got my midwife appointment through- 13th august, then they will arrange scan from there...
> 
> HappyFishie, I am a teacher too. When do you plan on telling your headteacher? I really wanna wait as long as possible!

I feel like I will be showing by the time school starts in early September, so I will most likely tell the principal as soon as I see a good chance within the first week. If my calculations are correct, I'll be 12 weeks. Do you teach little ones or older children? I teach 5 year olds, but thankfully I have an aide that will help me with the physically demanding parts.


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies, i have just found out im pregnant! Im very nervous that sonething will go wrong so ive come on here for some moral support!! My doc told me today im due 2nd April. Xxx


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs_Bump~ Congrats on the upcoming wedding! 

Sunflower~ I hope everything is ok and all is well at the scan on the 30th. 

HappyFishie~ Sorry to hear about the horrible ms. Not much longer until your scan! 

HopefulPony~ Sorry to hear about your ms as well. 

runnergrl~ I'm with you on the feeling tired part. I feel like I could take a nap anywhere. 

kt1988~ Congrats and welcome! :hi:

AFM~ I'm doing ok for the most part. No ms or anything like that. I'm just very moody. It's pretty extreme and I don't know what to do or how to handle it. Is anyone else feeling like this or am I just going crazy?


----------



## Cyna99

March 28


----------



## Kelly9

kt congrats!

sunflower SO HAPPY FOR YOU! I was thinking it could be that when you were writing about it. Take it easy and try not to worry as much now K? 

I had 2 days of ms then I was mostly good and now today I am in a lot of pain, thinking OHSS possibly and or my gallbladder. Having a scan tomorrow now and will get my beta from today tomorrow as well. Just hoping I wake up feeling better.


----------



## runnergrl

what happened to Flip??


----------



## Kelly9

No idea hopefully her tests have come in already!


----------



## runnergrl

hmmm, i thought they were supposed to come in last week


----------



## Kelly9

as of last time she posted a few days back they still weren't in.


----------



## EternalWait

HappyFishie said:


> I feel like I will be showing by the time school starts in early September, so I will most likely tell the principal as soon as I see a good chance within the first week. If my calculations are correct, I'll be 12 weeks. Do you teach little ones or older children? I teach 5 year olds, but thankfully I have an aide that will help me with the physically demanding parts.

I teach older students, which means I will be going 2 months before the exams :/ but they will just have to deal with it- I have waited so ling for this to finally happen! I am thinking of telling them after the October half term as long as I'm not showing too much- think I'll be lucky because I'm quite big- lost 18lbs in the 5 weeks before finding out, and still have more to lose as soon as our lil one arrives as I will only have 4 months until our wedding! 

The latest you can tell them is at 25 weeks isn't it?


----------



## flipflopfan

:growlmad: This is the last time I purchase something from a random company because it's been over a week now and the tests still haven't arrived!! I assumed they would get here by the beginning of this week considering the fact that I'm on the west coast, just like the company's headquarters. But, no, they are slower than I ever could have possibly imagined, so I've decided that if they are not in my mailbox today (haven't checked yet) then I'll just go buy a box from the drug store. I was putting it off because I had already bought them from that website, but this is just ridiculous. My fiance is anxious to know for certain, I'd like to know, too, although I'm already 99% certain. That is my update with the annoying test situation, how is everyone else doing today? 

Anyone else feeling extra hungry lately? A few days ago I started feeling ravenous throughout the day, which is surprising to me since it's so early on (I remember experiencing this starting in the 2nd tri with dd).


----------



## MrsC8776

I can't believe you still haven't gotten the tests! :mail: Go check! If you still haven't gotten AF I would say it is safe to assume you are pregnant. It would still be a good idea to test. If you don't mind me asking... where did you order tests from? I order the cheap ones off amazon and before I had Prime they were in my mail box within the week. 

Good luck! 

How are you other ladies doing? 

Sunflower, are you still resting?

fisher, how are you doing?


----------



## flipflopfan

I ordered them from here: https://www.accuratepregnancytests.com/home_pregnancy_tests.html Lesson learned :dohh: By the way, I didn't know there's a mail smiley, how cute is that?! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsC8776

I've always thought that was a cute one. :winkwink: I would complain if I were you. That is horrible. Its been so long since you ordered them. Do you have a dollar tree by you? Walmart has .88 tests! I already gave all my tests away or I would send you one.


----------



## Kelly9

flipflop please go buy one for me?????? I wanna know :rofl: which sounds ridiculous! But I do.

No scan today it's on monday now. 

Going to seattle tomorrow so that will pass the day nicely.


----------



## MummyPony

6wks today! New tickers yipeeeeee

Love my sweetpea xx


----------



## MrsC8776

Yay for sweet pea! :happydance:


----------



## Katerz

hiiii im due 23rd march with our 1st :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## kt1988

Hi everybody, Just wondering if anybody had any mild pains around 4 weeks pregnant. Im having little pains now and again in the same spot on my left side in my lower abdomen. I guess im worried about ectopic but surely thats really painful??!!


----------



## MissPiggy

just popping to say hi!! im actually due around the 13th, but was 10days late with my first so may end up staying with you girlies lol =) good luck in all your pregnancies ladies xxx


----------



## MrsC8776

kt1988 said:


> Hi everybody, Just wondering if anybody had any mild pains around 4 weeks pregnant. Im having little pains now and again in the same spot on my left side in my lower abdomen. I guess im worried about ectopic but surely thats really painful??!!

Is the pain like cramping? I had cramping and still do every once in a while. Not as bad as I did around the 4 week mark though. 



MissPiggy said:


> just popping to say hi!! im actually due around the 13th, but was 10days late with my first so may end up staying with you girlies lol =) good luck in all your pregnancies ladies xxx

Congrats and welcome! :hi:


----------



## KelleyNJen

kt1988 said:


> Hi everybody, Just wondering if anybody had any mild pains around 4 weeks pregnant. Im having little pains now and again in the same spot on my left side in my lower abdomen. I guess im worried about ectopic but surely thats really painful??!!

Cramping type pains are normal as long as they are not severe. DW has had them the last two weeks mostly on the right side and everything is fine. If they are severe or accompanied by blood then call your doctor. More than likely you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## EternalWait

I feel like I can't win at the moment... When I have soreness, cramps, fatigue and nausea, I complain because it's horrible but then when the symptoms die down a bit, I worry myself silly that something is wrong! Just want my scan so I can see everything is okay!


----------



## MummyPony

Wife has sickness so bad! It's lasting all day and she can barely eat :(


----------



## rmsh1

I have had no MS at all, realy hope my little sweetpea is still growing in there!


----------



## SunflowerMama

MrsC8776 said:


> How are you other ladies doing?
> 
> Sunflower, are you still resting?

Hey MrsC,

Thanks for asking!
Am not testing anymore. Did test at around 5wk +2 when I was bleeding like a pig. But the test was quite positive and the betas were great too. The ultrasound showed a hematoma which should heal with rest hopefully. Had given myself a semi bed rest for this whole week and now have the u/s tomorrow at 6wk +2 to see the heartbeat and how the hematoma has behaved.
Just started MS....and am not liking it at all. :nope:


----------



## SunflowerMama

oops...sorry MrsC...you were asking about resting!! ok, can't blame this goof up on pregnancy :dohh:


----------



## fisher640

rmsh1 said:


> I have had no MS at all, realy hope my little sweetpea is still growing in there!

Me too. I've got nothing.I'm 5+1, Intermittently sore bbs. That's it. I have another 1.5 weeks til my scan so I hope everything is okay.


----------



## kt1988

MrsC8776 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, Just wondering if anybody had any mild pains around 4 weeks pregnant. Im having little pains now and again in the same spot on my left side in my lower abdomen. I guess im worried about ectopic but surely thats really painful??!!
> 
> Is the pain like cramping? I had cramping and still do every once in a while. Not as bad as I did around the 4 week mark though.
> 
> 
> 
> MissPiggy said:
> 
> 
> just popping to say hi!! im actually due around the 13th, but was 10days late with my first so may end up staying with you girlies lol =) good luck in all your pregnancies ladies xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats and welcome! :hi:Click to expand...

Thanks, im just getting twinges and mild gassy type pains (tmi) i had them this morning again but nothing since. Im sure its nothing to worry about bcoz they come and go.


----------



## kt1988

KelleyNJen said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, Just wondering if anybody had any mild pains around 4 weeks pregnant. Im having little pains now and again in the same spot on my left side in my lower abdomen. I guess im worried about ectopic but surely thats really painful??!!
> 
> Cramping type pains are normal as long as they are not severe. DW has had them the last two weeks mostly on the right side and everything is fine. If they are severe or accompanied by blood then call your doctor. More than likely you have nothing to worry about.Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply :) there is no blood at all thankfully, the pains are very mild just wondered if they were normal.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm trucking along, some symptoms, the worst is the gas/ms. Or I think it's ms anyway can't tell for sure I just feel exhausted and off most the time. 

Scan tomorrow.


----------



## SunflowerMama

Kelly9 said:


> I'm trucking along, some symptoms, the worst is the gas/ms. Or I think it's ms anyway can't tell for sure I just feel exhausted and off most the time.
> 
> Scan tomorrow.

You are right, this MS business is really exhausting. 
But why are you going in for such an early scan...at 5wk +3? I had to get one done last week at 5wk +2 because of my bleeding but we can't see a thing except a sac...its not too encouraging. Try to get one done only after 6wks if you can. Am going in today for my 6wk +2 scan to see the heartbeat and the hematoma.
Such an early scan is not a good idea at all...pls. ask your doc if you really need one. It really stresses you out to see nothing and then all the negative thoughts start snowballing...:shrug:
Just my opinion though.


----------



## MrsC8776

Sunflower~ I believe she is going in for a scan because she was in pain the other day.


----------



## MrsC8776

I hope everyone is doing well. I don't really have much going on just some bloating. I have my scan with the fertility clinic on Friday. I can't wait!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm having a scan cause I'm having a lot of pain from gallbladder issues and they always check on baby when doing other u/s. I know all I'll likely see is a sac and yoke thingy. I'm 5+4 tomorrow but possibly measuring 5+6, so thats all I'm expecting, had lots of early early scans last time to due to extreme OHSS and thats all I saw. I won't get upset, I just hope there's a sac.


----------



## KelleyNJen

Kelly9 said:


> I'm having a scan cause I'm having a lot of pain from gallbladder issues and they always check on baby when doing other u/s. I know all I'll likely see is a sac and yoke thingy. I'm 5+4 tomorrow but possibly measuring 5+6, so thats all I'm expecting, had lots of early early scans last time to due to extreme OHSS and thats all I saw. I won't get upset, I just hope there's a sac.

Good luck with your scan Kelly!


----------



## SunflowerMama

Kelly9 said:


> I'm having a scan cause I'm having a lot of pain from gallbladder issues and they always check on baby when doing other u/s. I know all I'll likely see is a sac and yoke thingy. I'm 5+4 tomorrow but possibly measuring 5+6, so thats all I'm expecting, had lots of early early scans last time to due to extreme OHSS and thats all I saw. I won't get upset, I just hope there's a sac.

Wish you all the best with your scan and hope your pain resolves soon! :thumbup:


----------



## runnergrl

Had my repeat bloodwork done this morning. They are putting a rush on it do I should have the results by this afternoon. I know I'm not supposed to worry, I just can't help it. I stopped and got more tests on my way home, I haven't tested in several weeks. I just want to make sure the line isn't getting lighter. Well immediately as the urine was crossing over the test window, the 'pregnant' line appeared. It does make me feel a little better. I will have some more reassurance when I get my awesome numbers back, and even better when I have my follow up ultrasound on aug 8th. Please keep praying for my wee little babe! Thanks girls!


----------



## Kelly9

runnergrl seeing just a yoke sac in the 5th week is perfectly on track, I don't like that they freaked you all out. I just had my scan and I'm 5+4 and they saw a gestation and yoke sac and were very happy with it. I was measuring bigger at 6+2 but thats cause of my recent pregnancies, my uterus is large, it was with my last pregnancy to. The most i could be is 5+6 and they said not seeing a HB was PERFECTLY NORMAL at this point. I'm just trying to reassure you and hope you don't worry as much. We're all still praying and hoping of course but I truly believe you'll have a good outcome.

So my scan went well as you know, my beta levels at 21dpo were 6789 they're doubling every 36 hours which is fantastic.


----------



## runnergrl

ok heres my update... Kelly9, please tell me these things are ok.. my doctor has me even more worried now. My HSG levels friday were at 21,000 (26dpo) and today they were at 30,000 (28dpo) so going up, yes, but not doubling. My progesterone level is at 10.5.. I have no idea what that means, but its low enough that she is prescribing a progesterone suppliment for me and she said if I have heavy bleeding to give her a call.. almost as if she is expecting it?? I dont know what to think.. I wasnt all THAT worried, but now I am...


----------



## Kelly9

low progesterone isn't a huge deal because they caught it so try not to worry about that. Your levels should be doubling but maybe the lower progesterone was affecting it? I don't know if there is a link between that, will they be retesting the beta level? The level at 26dpo sounds perfect in my opinion, do you know how many hours where in-between both blood tests? What did they say re the viability of the pregnancy when they told you the levels?


----------



## HappyFishie

eternal: I am not sure about what the latest is.
runnergrl: I hope everything is ok. When do you go back to the Dr.? Do you have to get more bloodwork in 48 hrs?

As for me, I have my scan tomorrow. I am feeling a combination of nerves and excitment at the same time. I feel like I have waited an eternity for this day. I will update tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Kelly9

^ good luck!


----------



## runnergrl

Kelly9 said:


> low progesterone isn't a huge deal because they caught it so try not to worry about that. Your levels should be doubling but maybe the lower progesterone was affecting it? I don't know if there is a link between that, will they be retesting the beta level? The level at 26dpo sounds perfect in my opinion, do you know how many hours where in-between both blood tests? What did they say re the viability of the pregnancy when they told you the levels?

she said my numbers on Friday looked great, but was a little concerned about the level not doubling.. she said the outcome is still 'unknown' but that progesterone may help.. thats really all she said about HCG. she said she likes to see progesterone levels above 12 at this point, hence putting me on the supplement. she really wants to do another ultrasound on Friday, but I will be out of state visiting my sister so I cant go until a week from Wednesday... It sounded as if she thought I might start bleeding soon, but I could have just as easily been reading into things...


----------



## Kelly9

Here I just found this, I think it will help :) For this reason, hCG levels that aren't doubling on the expected schedule can naturally be a source of worry and anxiety -- especially if the reason your doctor ordered hCG blood tests is concern about miscarriage. But do keep in mind that if you're more than six weeks pregnant, hCG results may not be the best judge of whether your pregnancy is viable. As pregnancy progresses, it's normal for hCG levels to take longer to double. When the rate slows varies, but by six to seven weeks, if your pregnancy is viable your baby should have a visible heartbeat on ultrasound. 

You're around 6 weeks or just over so this could very well be it! Try to hang in till your next scan!


----------



## Kelly9

You very well could have your levels dropping off now, you're right in that time frame :)


----------



## runnergrl

thank you for this. I didnt not know that. But I'm not worried about HCG, Im worried about progesterone. I hope the supplement helps!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sure it will! I know lots of ladies that took it and had greta results. DO you go back in for more testing soon? I'm on progesterone but thats cause I did IVF.


----------



## runnergrl

Kelly9 said:


> I'm sure it will! I know lots of ladies that took it and had greta results. DO you go back in for more testing soon? I'm on progesterone but thats cause I did IVF.

what kind do you take? my next follow up is the ultrasound on Aug 8. no more bloodwork is necessary if they dont find a heartbeat and/or baby...


----------



## Kelly9

I'm on 200mg of endometrin vaginally so 100 twice a day


----------



## electrcaldiva

Hi ladies :hi: my due date is March 21.... can you add me to the list?


----------



## MrsC8776

electrcaldiva said:


> Hi ladies :hi: my due date is March 21.... can you add me to the list?

Welcome :hi:I will add you.


----------



## HappyFishie

I saw my little beannnnn!!!!!! I heard the little heartbeattttttt!!!!! I was incredibly nervous but it was wonderful. The scan put me at 6wks5days. I go back in two weeks for another scan. The doctor said he just wants to see the progress but that everything looked good. I didn't have time to get emotional, I was just staring at the screen like a crazy person. lol Has anyone seen ur beans yet?


----------



## MrsC8776

:happydance: That is amazing news!! 

I haven't officially gotten to see ours yet. Had an emergency scan on the 21st but I wasn't allowed to look. :shrug: We will officially get to see ours on Friday at the fertility clinic! I'm so excited.


----------



## HappyFishie

MrsC8776 said:


> :happydance: That is amazing news!!
> 
> I haven't officially gotten to see ours yet. Had an emergency scan on the 21st but I wasn't allowed to look. :shrug: We will officially get to see ours on Friday at the fertility clinic! I'm so excited.

Yay! Friday is just around the corner!


----------



## Kelly9

I just got a glimpse at 5+4 but was just the yoke sac, next scan in 10 days.... time is going to slow!


----------



## MrsC8776

HappyFishie said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: That is amazing news!!
> 
> I haven't officially gotten to see ours yet. Had an emergency scan on the 21st but I wasn't allowed to look. :shrug: We will officially get to see ours on Friday at the fertility clinic! I'm so excited.
> 
> Yay! Friday is just around the corner!Click to expand...

I know I can't wait! Did you have to ask to hear the heartbeat or did they just see if they could?


----------



## Kelly9

Ive never got to hear it but they point it out and are like do you see that pulsing/flickering, thats the HB.


----------



## HappyFishie

Kelly9 said:


> I just got a glimpse at 5+4 but was just the yoke sac, next scan in 10 days.... time is going to slow!

I know it felt like a long time for me too. I just tried to keep my mind off the wait by not counting the days. lol


----------



## InChristAlone

HappyFishie said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> I just got a glimpse at 5+4 but was just the yoke sac, next scan in 10 days.... time is going to slow!
> 
> I know it felt like a long time for me too. I just tried to keep my mind off the wait by not counting the days. lolClick to expand...

Ahh you guys, I'm jealous!! Don't even know when we will get to see ours...12 weeks plus I reckon! Enjoying living vicariously through you! :) did you get any pictures?


----------



## MrsC8776

Hmmm... I might have to ask if they will try. I'll admit that I bought a doppler. Actually hubby bought it before we even got our bfp. It is called fetalbeats and it hooks into the phone so that the heartbeat can be recorded. I can't find anyone on here who has tried it. He found it and was very excited about it so we got it.


----------



## runnergrl

That's do exciting!!! I hope to see my baby next Wednesday, aug 8th, if all is still well!


----------



## HappyFishie

I didn't have to ask, the doctor just turned on the microphone or whatever it's called. lol I'll try to post some pics.


----------



## HappyFishie

ok here's my little sweetpea. I know it looks like a blur.... LOL You might not even see much but here it is.....


----------



## runnergrl

HappyFishie said:


> ok here's my little sweetpea. I know it looks like a blur.... LOL You might not even see much but here it is.....
> View attachment 451121

precious!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

very nice :) Can't wait to see my own!


----------



## MrsC8776

HappyFishie said:


> ok here's my little sweetpea. I know it looks like a blur.... LOL You might not even see much but here it is.....
> View attachment 451121

Beautiful!


----------



## boxxey

Hello......just read threw this whole form and would like to join......i go for my first scan tomorrow....have not seen my ob yet nor have i had bloods done.....but i have done 3digis and 4 frer
My firdt digi was 1-2 and my third yesterday was 3+.......cant wait for my scan at noon tomorrow.....my edd so far is March 25


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome and congrats boxxey :hi: Good luck tomorrow! I hope all goes well and you get to see your LO.


----------



## EternalWait

I have my first appointment in 12 days, and my scan will be booked from there, so probably won't get a scan until week 12 :cry: would be nice to have one sooner... Nausea is really building now, everyday I wake up more dizzy and feeling more sick :wacko:


----------



## SunflowerMama

Just updating:
My u/s went pretty well. Got to see the little pea with a strong heartbeat of 152...Yay!!:happydance:
The best news is that the hematoma is gone!! I don't know if the rest helped but am glad I did.
Now lets hope and pray it stays away!! Want a smoother ride now...can't take so much stress at my age...:haha:

So how is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## boxxey

Woke up soooo dizzy and sick....im gkad i got diclectin early from the dr.....he called it in before he left for a week.....thank goodness.


----------



## MummyWant2be

hey ladies - may I please join:flower:

i found out on the 21 of July that we are pregnant with #1 we were ttc for 10 months...and finally got our BFP - 1st tym with the help of clomid:thumbup:

oh and my due date is March 28:kiss:


----------



## Kelly9

^ welcome thats my due date and a few others :) 

Yay for scan, great news!

Where is flipflop.... she's killing me!!!!


----------



## Kinoley

Hi all

Great news SunflowerMama, so glad the scan went well.

Im still feeling good except for the tiredness. Im going to try and get a bit of exercise today to boost my energy. All I want to do is sleep though! I'm planning on going for a swim and it will either wipe me out or boost me up, here's hoping for the latter......now to try and get my big bloated tummy into a swimsuit!


----------



## boxxey

Had my scan today.....seen the wee bean and the heartbeat


----------



## Kelly9

great news!


----------



## MrsC8776

EternalWait~ The time will pass quickly. Sorry you have to wait so long. 

Sunflower~ Yay for seeing your sweet pea! I'm glad everything is looking good and the hematoma is gone. I bet that was a big relief for you. No matter the age stress sucks. :winkwink:

boxxey~ I hope you start feeling better. Yay for seeing you little bean! 

MummyWant2be~ Welcome and congrats! :hi:

Kinoley~ If we had a pool I would be in it every day! Enjoy yourself and the pool. 

fisher~ good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly9

I want it to be Aug 10th already!


----------



## MrsC8776

:haha: I just want it to be tomorrow. The 10th will get here to fast for me.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hey ladies. So exciting so many of you've had scans already. I agree the ms sucks. also the constant tiredness. It's very hard for me to get used to the idea that I need to take it easier than I have before. Booked first antenatal appointment for 21/8, so about 2 1/2 weeks, meaning I'll be 9 weeks when I see someone. I guess that from there they'll contact the hospital to book a scan. I'm lucky in that the hospital is only about a mile from my house. It it covers a huge area and is also very popular under the nhs choices system so I imagine that scan may take a while to book.


----------



## BStar

Hi Ladies:wave:

I have been reading your posts with great interest the past week and a half but have only just gotten around to creating a login today:blush:

I got my :bfp: on sunday 22/7 while hubby and I were holidaying with some friends, which was great timing.
I'm 5 weeks and 5 days today and we are on :cloud9: after trying for 22 months. And I think my EDD is 28th March 2013

I really hope you have room for one more :)


----------



## MummyPony

We have just been allocated out first midwife appointment and it's not until 27th September!!!!!! Wife will be about 15 weeks then! Is that normal?!

Welcome and congratulations bstar!!!


----------



## JenJen80

MummyPony said:


> We have just been allocated out first midwife appointment and it's not until 27th September!!!!!! Wife will be about 15 weeks then! Is that normal?!
> 
> Welcome and congratulations bstar!!!

I've got mine at nearly 7 weeks (today). Won't she need a scan at 12 weeks???


----------



## SunflowerMama

JenJen80 said:


> MummyPony said:
> 
> 
> We have just been allocated out first midwife appointment and it's not until 27th September!!!!!! Wife will be about 15 weeks then! Is that normal?!
> 
> Welcome and congratulations bstar!!!
> 
> I've got mine at nearly 7 weeks (today). Won't she need a scan at 12 weeks???Click to expand...

JenJen is right....she needs a scan between 12 and 13 weeks...called nuchal scan. Do call the midwife again and check please.
So how's she feeling now? MS better?


----------



## MummyPony

Our doctor said first scan and first midwife appointments are arranged seperately?


----------



## rmsh1

My first midwife appointment is Sept 6th. I will be 11.5 weeks then. I spoke with my doctor, and she said that is normal. they will book me for a scan then, which will occur between weeks 12 and 14. I would ring and ask them about when your dating scan should be, as it really should be earlier than 15 weeks


----------



## SunflowerMama

BTW, I got to see my ob/gyn yesterday at 6wks +3. She's happy the hematoma is gone and says she doesn't believe in rest at all...I should continue what I have been doing all along and have a fun ride with pea in tummy. 
Next appointment for the nuchal transparency scan between 10th and 17th of Sept...between 12-13 week.
So am chilling now for a month and a half :coffee: and hoping all stays well.

Symptoms: feeling sick quite a bit but not getting sick
dry mouth and how much!!!!
serious bloating
I have put on 1/2kg in the last 4wks...since conception...isn't that quite a bit? With DD I didn't put on any weight till the fourth month!! Is it just the fluid? Pls. enlighten me!


----------



## fisher640

BStar said:


> Hi Ladies:wave:
> 
> I have been reading your posts with great interest the past week and a half but have only just gotten around to creating a login today:blush:
> 
> I got my :bfp: on sunday 22/7 while hubby and I were holidaying with some friends, which was great timing.
> I'm 5 weeks and 5 days today and we are on :cloud9: after trying for 22 months. And I think my EDD is 28th March 2013
> 
> I really hope you have room for one more :)

I'm 5+5 today too!!!!


----------



## MummyPony

Found out its a consultant appointment, wife has been put under consultant led care.


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome BStar :hi:

All of the appointment coming up is exciting. 

Sunflower~ I'm glad things are looking good and your dr. was happy with things. 

MummyPony~ So are they planning on doing a scan earlier now?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

MummyPony said:


> We have just been allocated out first midwife appointment and it's not until 27th September!!!!!! Wife will be about 15 weeks then! Is that normal?!
> 
> Welcome and congratulations bstar!!!

I think it is. I have to see Gp first which will be at 9 weeks and then later I will at some unknown point see a midwife. It varies a bit from place to place but either way you should get your scan in the right window.


----------



## MummyPony

We are having our first scan next week but it private, hoping all will be ok!

Poor wife is so very sick - she is on anti-nausea medication, has seasickness bands, is off work and is basically resting and still she is sick all day!! No idea what else we can do!


----------



## Kelly9

fisher how was scan?

There are so many of us due on the 28th now!

mummypony not sure what to tell you, you just have to ride out the nausea with whatever methods are around. It's tough but it will eventually end. I always found weeks 7-9 the worst.


----------



## rmsh1

Had a scan today, everything looks good! Nice little heart beating away :)
 



Attached Files:







6wk3dy020812.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MummyPony

Aww look at the scan! Cute!

We're only in week 7 so here's hoping it passes


----------



## fisher640

It went pretty spot on! No identified cause for the spotting. 
I'm 5w5d (based on my IUI) So it was too early for a heartbeat but the gestational sac and yolk sac measured 5w 4d so that's good! And it's in the uterus, so that's better! And there's just one (I was on clomid) so that's good too!

We go back in exactly 2 weeks to check viability. But they gave me a whole pregnancy packet and said not to worry about brown or pink spotting and everything looks perfect. 
:wohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

great news all around!


----------



## xxjenxx

Hi guys! I'm due march 20th! Been getting gradually more sick this week but I see that as a gd sign. Is anybody in here keeping up with usual exercise? My mw said I can do my usual running etc but just be cautious and stay well hydrated. Just wondering if everyone else's mw has said the same? :shrug:


----------



## Kinoley

xxjenxx said:


> Hi guys! I'm due march 20th! Been getting gradually more sick this week but I see that as a gd sign. Is anybody in here keeping up with usual exercise? My mw said I can do my usual running etc but just be cautious and stay well hydrated. Just wondering if everyone else's mw has said the same? :shrug:

Hi Jen

I'm due March 20th too. 
I haven't been exercising much at all. My doc said to take it easy so I am being really literal with that! I stopped running and I am trying to swim a little bit but I am sooo tired that I find it hard to motivate my self to exercise. I got a yoga dvd so I can try and do a bit at home.


----------



## Kinoley

Hi 

I have a TMI problem :blush:! Yesterday and today I had a tiny bit of brown in my cm after a BM. It was really light and when I checked again it was gone. It was a little bit more today than yesterday. I've read up loads of stuff saying its pretty normal so I've calmed down. I have no cramps or pain or anything. My first check up is Monday week. Do I need to contact my doctor?


----------



## MummyPony

Wife's exercise currently consists of running from bed to bathroom about 8-10 times a day at least!


----------



## anxious_

MrsC8776 said:


> :hi: I got my BFP a few days ago and got my beta yesterday at 11dpo (a high 94.26!). I conceived with IUI so a beta was required. I will go back on Monday for a second one. I was wondering if anyone else is due on or around March 24th. I would love to find a buddy to go through this with. This will be my first and we are completely excited! :flower:
> 
> *March Due Dates!*
> 
> DanyB~ 3/11
> 
> MissPiggy~ 3/13
> 
> Tiffany0x~ 3/18
> 
> jewelstar~ 3/19
> 
> Leamarasmall~ 3/19
> 
> flipflopfan~ 3/20
> 
> Kinoley~ 3/20
> 
> xxlonixx~3/20
> 
> Mrs_Bump~ 3/21
> 
> bellesmum~ 3/21
> 
> Torres~ 3/21
> 
> electrcaldiva~ 3/21
> 
> HappyFishie~ 3/22
> 
> Stardust1~ 3/22
> 
> JenJen80~ 3/22
> 
> runnergrl~ 3/22
> 
> SunflowerMama~ 3/22
> 
> SteffyRae~ 3/23
> 
> Hopefulpony/Mummypony~ 3/23
> 
> LouiseSix~ 3/23
> 
> rmsh1~ 3/23
> 
> Wanna Bump~ 3/23
> 
> Katerz~ 3/23
> 
> MrsC8776~ 3/24
> 
> EternalWait~ 3/24
> 
> dukeblue1212~ 3/24
> 
> Crystal S~ 3/24
> 
> mrslebrew~ 3/25
> 
> Globj~ 3/25
> 
> boxxey~ 3/25
> 
> InChristAlone~ 3/26
> 
> KelleyNJen~ 3/26
> 
> LuvallmyH~ 3/27
> 
> littlesteph~ 3/37
> 
> Kelly9~ 3/28
> 
> pluck15~ 3/28
> 
> stevieshelton~ 3/28
> 
> cyna99~ 3/28
> 
> onemorebabe~ 3/30
> 
> fisher640~ 3/30
> 
> kt1988~ 4/2

I have had 5 BFP's in two dayz according to online due date calendar i am due March 24th also I am going for my first appointment with doctor in the morning so nervous! and congratultions to you :).


----------



## HappyFishie

rmsh1 said:


> Had a scan today, everything looks good! Nice little heart beating away :)

Yay!!!


----------



## HappyFishie

Kinoley said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a TMI problem :blush:! Yesterday and today I had a tiny bit of brown in my cm after a BM. It was really light and when I checked again it was gone. It was a little bit more today than yesterday. I've read up loads of stuff saying its pretty normal so I've calmed down. I have no cramps or pain or anything. My first check up is Monday week. Do I need to contact my doctor?

I had the same thing happen to me. It was very light brown mixed in cm and right after a bm. Doctor told me that it's normal. It was probably old blood that you pushed out after the BM. As long as it's not a lot and red because that would mean fresh blood. Just let your doc know on Monday. But for peace of mind, contact the doctor or ask the nurse.


----------



## BStar

fisher640 said:


> BStar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies:wave:
> 
> I have been reading your posts with great interest the past week and a half but have only just gotten around to creating a login today:blush:
> 
> I got my :bfp: on sunday 22/7 while hubby and I were holidaying with some friends, which was great timing.
> I'm 5 weeks and 5 days today and we are on :cloud9: after trying for 22 months. And I think my EDD is 28th March 2013
> 
> I really hope you have room for one more :)
> 
> I'm 5+5 today too!!!!Click to expand...

oooooo how exciting!! so what is your due date again? i got a bit confused, as i kept getting different dates depending on which calculator i used. so it appears i'm due anywhere between march 28th and 31st hahaha.
But once I have my dating scan I know my DD will probably change again.


----------



## fisher640

BStar said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BStar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies:wave:
> 
> I have been reading your posts with great interest the past week and a half but have only just gotten around to creating a login today:blush:
> 
> I got my :bfp: on sunday 22/7 while hubby and I were holidaying with some friends, which was great timing.
> I'm 5 weeks and 5 days today and we are on :cloud9: after trying for 22 months. And I think my EDD is 28th March 2013
> 
> I really hope you have room for one more :)
> 
> I'm 5+5 today too!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> oooooo how exciting!! so what is your due date again? i got a bit confused, as i kept getting different dates depending on which calculator i used. so it appears i'm due anywhere between march 28th and 31st hahaha.
> But once I have my dating scan I know my DD will probably change again.Click to expand...

Well I'm 5+5 based on my IUI date (and confirmed with scan today) so my due date is 3/30/13


----------



## BStar

thank you for all the welcome msgs ladies. It's nice to have people to share the journey with :)

i haven't had any ms yet, but i'm sure it will happen eventually. I have been reeeaaallly tired though, it's ridiculous!!

i have my first appt with a baby dr next wednesday and he has an u/s machine in his rooms so I'm hoping he will do a scan for us *fingers crossed*
i went to see my normal gp on Monday but he was very unhelpful to the point of not even caring, I mean he didn't even get me to do a confirmation pregnancy test ?!?!? Its sad that he was like that as he has been my dr for a few years and even gave my hubby and I the referral to a fertility specialist after we had been trying for over 12 months.
But my friend used the baby dr I am going to see when she had her twins and she said he was nice, so i'm hoping for a good experience with him :)


----------



## BStar

fisher640 said:


> BStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BStar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies:wave:
> 
> I have been reading your posts with great interest the past week and a half but have only just gotten around to creating a login today:blush:
> 
> I got my :bfp: on sunday 22/7 while hubby and I were holidaying with some friends, which was great timing.
> I'm 5 weeks and 5 days today and we are on :cloud9: after trying for 22 months. And I think my EDD is 28th March 2013
> 
> I really hope you have room for one more :)
> 
> I'm 5+5 today too!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> oooooo how exciting!! so what is your due date again? i got a bit confused, as i kept getting different dates depending on which calculator i used. so it appears i'm due anywhere between march 28th and 31st hahaha.
> But once I have my dating scan I know my DD will probably change again.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm 5+5 based on my IUI date (and confirmed with scan today) so my due date is 3/30/13Click to expand...

i don't know my conception date which prob makes it hard to work out my due date at the moment. I wasn't charting or anything this month, so it makes it hard to pinpoint when it happened. But the not stressing obviously helped :D


----------



## Kinoley

HappyFishie said:


> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have a TMI problem :blush:! Yesterday and today I had a tiny bit of brown in my cm after a BM. It was really light and when I checked again it was gone. It was a little bit more today than yesterday. I've read up loads of stuff saying its pretty normal so I've calmed down. I have no cramps or pain or anything. My first check up is Monday week. Do I need to contact my doctor?
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me. It was very light brown mixed in cm and right after a bm. Doctor told me that it's normal. It was probably old blood that you pushed out after the BM. As long as it's not a lot and red because that would mean fresh blood. Just let your doc know on Monday. But for peace of mind, contact the doctor or ask the nurse.Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. I'm glad its not unusual. I haven't had anymore and I still have all my symptoms so I'm feeling a lot better. I'm putting myself on bed rest for the weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

mrsc where are you? How did it go?


----------



## MrsC8776

It went great!! Just as I suspected we are expecting twins!! :cloud9: We are both very excited and of course a little nervous. We got to hear the heartbeats. Baby a is measuring at 6w6d so a day ahead and baby b is on track at 6w5d!! Amazing day to say the least :).


----------



## MummyPony

Twins yay congratulations!!!


----------



## Kelly9

huzzah!


----------



## Stardust1

MrsC8776 said:


> It went great!! Just as I suspected we are expecting twins!! :cloud9: We are both very excited and of course a little nervous. We got to hear the heartbeats. Baby a is measuring at 6w6d so a day ahead and baby b is on track at 6w5d!! Amazing day to say the least :).

Oh congratulations that's amazing news. Twins how exciting, I get to find out how many we have on Tuesday x


----------



## InChristAlone

MrsC8776 said:


> It went great!! Just as I suspected we are expecting twins!! :cloud9: We are both very excited and of course a little nervous. We got to hear the heartbeats. Baby a is measuring at 6w6d so a day ahead and baby b is on track at 6w5d!! Amazing day to say the least :).

Ahhh how exciting!! Congratulations!


----------



## runnergrl

Twins?!?! Super exciting! Congrats dear!!


----------



## MummyPony

MrsC8776 said:


> It went great!! Just as I suspected we are expecting twins!! :cloud9: We are both very excited and of course a little nervous. We got to hear the heartbeats. Baby a is measuring at 6w6d so a day ahead and baby b is on track at 6w5d!! Amazing day to say the least :).

What made you suspect twins?


----------



## SunflowerMama

twins!! wow!!!! congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies! :cloud9:

MummyPony~ I suspected twins because of my really high beta. That doesn't always mean anything though. I had 3 eggs release for the IUI because I was on clomid. I got a line early on hpts and the symptoms I was having so early on. Then 2 weeks ago I was in some major pain during the middle of the night and I ended up in the ER. They did many tests and also did a scan. They said that they believed they say two sacs. I had told them before the scan that I had a feeling there would be two. I just had a gut feeling and that part I don't know how to explain.


----------



## MummyPony

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks ladies! :cloud9:
> 
> MummyPony~ I suspected twins because of my really high beta. That doesn't always mean anything though. I had 3 eggs release for the IUI because I was on clomid. I got a line early on hpts and the symptoms I was having so early on. Then 2 weeks ago I was in some major pain during the middle of the night and I ended up in the ER. They did many tests and also did a scan. They said that they believed they say two sacs. I had told them before the scan that I had a feeling there would be two. I just had a gut feeling and that part I don't know how to explain.

Ah ok! So awesome for you :)

We're slightly thinking twins..we had artificial insemination so no fertility treatment at all but wife tested positive 9DPO and ever since insemination she has had so many pregnancy symptoms but really badly...round the clock sickness, extreme fatigue etc which makes us think multiples to explain the excess hormones...we have a scan Thursday at 7wks+5 when we'll find out :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck! My symptoms haven't been horrible so I guess it all depends on the person. I can't wait to hear about the scan.


----------



## TroubleExpect

My new date is the 24th March


----------



## Kinoley

Congratulations MrsC! Double the blessings for you! Its amazing that you really did know right from the start. Have you any hunches on the babies sex yet?


----------



## MummyPony

Rare afternoon without nausea or sickness!!! *cheer*


----------



## Kelly9

I had very high betas similar to MrsC only a little bit lower got a positive at 8dpo and have had good symptoms and it's just 1! 

My ms started 3 days ago and hasn't left. Lots of dry heaving no vomiting yet though I think i'd feel better if I could actually puke. Ugh. 

mummypony glad she's getting a bit of a break.


----------



## boxxey

here is my pic from Aug 1st when i was 6 weeks and 2 days....seen the heartbeat flickering but the lady wouldnt tell me what it was


----------



## MrsC8776

TroubleExpect~ I will add the info to the front page. :thumbup:

Kinoley~ I don't have a feeling about that yet which makes me think one of each. I just hope they are both healthy the sex doesn't matter to me. I think one of each would be great though. 

Mummy~ Yay for no sickness. I bet she was happy about that. 

Kelly~ Fx the morning sickness isn't horrible for you. 

boxxey~ Wonderful picture!

I forgot that I never added the scan picture. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1323_opt.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Kelly9

today has been horrible no relief even after supper. Its nearly midnight and I still feel like barfing, can't even get diclectin from the doc till tuesday cause monday is a holiday. Also pulled a muscle in my back tonight cleaning up after my sons mess so my back hurts. I feel like I'm falling apart these days!


----------



## linzylou

Hi everyone! I'm new here and my EDD is March 24th. This is my first pregnancy so it's all still sinking in and I'll admit that I freak out a little bit when I think about all the changes that are to come. I had my first prenatal visit last Tuesday, which went well except for the fact that I got sick once while I was there (during the blood work of all things) and twice when I got home. :-( I'm supposed to have a sonogram and meet the lady that will be my actual doctor next time (this time was more of an educational visit with a nurse) on August 29th at 10w. Congrats and good luck to everyone!


----------



## kt1988

Kinoley said:


> HappyFishie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have a TMI problem :blush:! Yesterday and today I had a tiny bit of brown in my cm after a BM. It was really light and when I checked again it was gone. It was a little bit more today than yesterday. I've read up loads of stuff saying its pretty normal so I've calmed down. I have no cramps or pain or anything. My first check up is Monday week. Do I need to contact my doctor?
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me. It was very light brown mixed in cm and right after a bm. Doctor told me that it's normal. It was probably old blood that you pushed out after the BM. As long as it's not a lot and red because that would mean fresh blood. Just let your doc know on Monday. But for peace of mind, contact the doctor or ask the nurse.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I'm glad its not unusual. I haven't had anymore and I still have all my symptoms so I'm feeling a lot better. I'm putting myself on bed rest for the weekend! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hiya :wave: 

I have been experiencing brown spotting myself after bm and started to stress myself out. I had a tiny bit of red blood when i wiped thurs am went straight to doc and hes mad an appointment at a epu for tommorow for me to have a scan. I had mild cramping thurs and fri but no more blood at all. 

Yesterday had no cramping all day had brown spooting on tissue when wiping and again this morning both times after bm. 

How long did yours last?


----------



## runnergrl

Morning ladies! MrsC-love your scan pic of the twinnies!! Awesome! kelly9- so sorry you have been so sick:(. I have been so exhausted, chasing after my son has been so hard!! I can't imagine what the demand is going to be like when baby gets here. Will be so worth it to have two so close in age though, I think. Hope your MS goes away soon! :hugs:
I am Enjoying a wonderful vacation with my son in sunny California. We have gotten to see God's amazing creation (the ocean) and it is so magical to see it again for the first time through my baby's eyes. I am showing more every day and the progesterone supplements are magnifying my bump. I am getting anxious about my scan on Wednesday. Please please pray that everything is ok and my doctor is able to reassure me that my baby is fine and growing beautifully and perfectly! Hope you are all enjoying your Sunday!


----------



## EternalWait

linzylou said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and my EDD is March 24th. This is my first pregnancy so it's all still sinking in and I'll admit that I freak out a little bit when I think about all the changes that are to come. I had my first prenatal visit last Tuesday, which went well except for the fact that I got sick once while I was there (during the blood work of all things) and twice when I got home. :-( I'm supposed to have a sonogram and meet the lady that will be my actual doctor next time (this time was more of an educational visit with a nurse) on August 29th at 10w. Congrats and good luck to everyone!

Hi linzylou, I am due on the 24th and it's my first baby too. It's normal to freak out a little... It doesn't matter how long you try for or how ready you are! I go from worrying to being really excited and amazed, and then back to panic :) I bet you are looking forward to your sonogram... I can't wait for mine, think it will make it feel very real :)


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hi ladies, i got my wonderful 2 bfp's last friday:happydance: after ttc for 3 months and a mc last dec. :cry:
very anxious this time round not taking anything for granted...
my EDD is march 25th. :thumbup:
looking forard to my 12 week scan, cant come soon enough...fxd


----------



## runnergrl

Has anyone heard from Flip? Did she update and I missed it?


----------



## Kelly9

No she hasn't and it's driving me mad!!!!


----------



## BStar

Congrats on the twins MrsC!! Such a lovely scan picture!! How very exciting for you both :)


Hi Linzylou and Hope2bmum2b :hi:


Nice Scan Pic Boxxey :)


I have my fingers crossed for a great scan for you on Wednesday Runnergrl[-o&lt; <---- this was the closest I could find to a fingers crossed smilie


----------



## MrsC8776

linzylou and hope2bmum2b welcome and congrats! 

runnergrl~ Good luck at your scan! I'm sure everything is going to be great! I haven't heard from flip but I'm about to go stalk her. :haha:

Kelly~ I hope the ms has let up a little for you.

Edit~ I know its early but when you ladies find out what you are having I would love to update the first page with that info. If you are finding out of course. Is everyone finding out? We will be. If anyone else is having twins or more please share that as well.


----------



## BStar

We are going to wait until birth day to find out what we are having. If we end up with more than one though i don't know if i could stand the wait then.

Btw MrsC could you add my est due date of 28/3 to the front page, as i think you may have forgotten me :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not sure if I'll find out but likely will, will update when I know. 

I tried stalking her she didn't have a journal that I found?


----------



## MrsC8776

BStar said:


> We are going to wait until birth day to find out what we are having. If we end up with more than one though i don't know if i could stand the wait then.
> 
> Btw MrsC could you add my est due date of 28/3 to the front page, as i think you may have forgotten me :blush:

:dohh: I'm so sorry! I will do that right now. And mark you as team yellow. :thumbup:


----------



## runnergrl

Def finding out!


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm excited for you girls to find out! I can't wait until that time. I feel like we can't properly shop until then.


----------



## Kelly9

^ exactly!


----------



## boxxey

Im finding out


----------



## InChristAlone

I wasn't sure about finding out, but DH wants to and I don't feel strongly enough about it that I am going to deny him that.. and now the thought of finding out seems quite exciting! DH says that he thinks it will help him get mentally prepared! :) Which I do understand..

How is everyone feeling? How is the ms? I've been reading and I know a few people have been feeling a bit rubbish... I had a couple of days last week where I felt rubbish, but I didn't actually throw up. Also soooo tired! Like properly exhausted. We're going on holiday this weekend for 2 weeks, I think it's really good timing. Although we're camping and I'm really worried about having to get up in the night for a wee! Might make DH come with me, sure he'll love that!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yesterday wasn't to bad for me ms wise today I'm hoping is the same, it would be nice to be able to hold off on going to the docs to get something for the nausea till my apt on thursday. I work wednesday to and can't take the meds that day cause they make me fall asleep. I am super tired to but not sleeping well at night doesn't help it's just to hot.


----------



## rmsh1

MS has started for me :sick: No vomiting, just nauseous all day long, no food appeals to me, I just have to force it down, ick


----------



## InChristAlone

rmsh1 said:


> MS has started for me :sick: No vomiting, just nauseous all day long, no food appeals to me, I just have to force it down, ick

It's not good is it! I was really really nauseous last week for a couple of days, Saturday I just stayed in bed until lunchtime! But I've felt much better yesterday and today. I am finding that a lot of foods just don't appeal to me at the moment. I normally love meat, but I've really gone off it and am favouring vegetables... I'm making a vegetable gratin for supper tonight, very unlike me not to want meat with it! I think it's good though as my body is craving healthy stuff so that's fine by me!

I hope you're feeling better soon. I found that plain salted pretzels worked really well with helping me feel less sick.. might be worth a try! Good luck!!


----------



## rmsh1

I've been snacking on salted pringles and tea biscuits today. It seems every hour I have to put something in my stomach to keep the nausea slightly at bay. I cannot stomach proper meals though, I just cannot do it


----------



## Kinoley

My nausea hasn't been too bad this week, much better than it has been. I found it hard to eat dinner last night though. I've been really tired and I've had a horrible headache on and off (mostly on) for the last 3 days. Taking Tylenol and its doing nothing. Funnily caffeine is helping so I've had a few cups of tea :) I have been cruising up until now do i cant complain.


----------



## HappyFishie

Wow so many new updates! 
MrsC: CONGRATS on the twins!!!! 
KT: about the spotting, it did not last long at all. I think I had it two times to be exact. 

As for me, I don't think I can feel any worse. I don't want to jinx myself for saying that, but I really have been feeling awful. The past three days have been filled with MS that follows me around the entire day. My appetite is gone, and I am an emotional wreck. I feel like I was feeling so good and then BAM these symptoms hit me like truck. I feel like when I wake up from a nap or sleep that I feel even more exhausted and achey. 

I also feel like this baby is growing at the speed of light! LOL I feel bigger and bigger each day. Anyone else feel like your tummy is huge?


----------



## Kelly9

My tummy is HUGE! But I did IVF so I got some large ol' ovaries in there to. 

My ms has been pretty good the last 2 days :) But I am soooooo tired I can't motivate myself to do anything.


----------



## electrcaldiva

ive been having really bad headaches this week and my ms has been rough. The zofran makes me sleepy and it only works for a few hours.. it says to take them every 4 to 6 hours but I've just been dealing with it. I think im having these banging headaches because I'm so constipated (tmi), i know ](*,)....is there anything I can do for feeling so full of SH*%. Im trying to go and nothing is moving.... what are you ladies doing to help with this? Please help:cry:


----------



## MummyPony

Going for blood tests today To check all is ok because wife's sickness is so bad :(


----------



## BStar

Yesterday was the first day I had ms and I was 6w2d. I felt sickly and queasy all day but didn't actually throw up. Eating rice crackers didn't seem to help but funnily enough after a chocolate (actually 2 whoops:blush:) and a cup of coffee at about 3.30pm I started to feel better. And didn't get anymore last night.

I was also soooo tired yesterday. I nearly fell asleep at my desk at work a few times. But I found after the coffee I felt better. I have been trying to cut out caffeine but I think I may have to just cut down, especially when I'm feeling so sleepy.

Thankfully I'm feeling better today and haven't had too much queasiness at all, thank goodness.

I'm also feeling huge HappyFishie. I actually had to get some maternity pants on the weekend to wear to work, because my pants were getting very uncomfortable and restrictive. I'm also thinking that it won't be long before I need to get a maternity or bigger bra soon.

Has anyone else has to buy new clothes or bras yet? Or is it just me and my swollen/bloaty belly?


----------



## MrsC8776

I know exactly how you girls are feeling with all this ms. The past 3 days have been the worst for me. Today all I wanted to do was lay down. 

HappyFishie~ I also feel like I'm getting bigger. My weekly pictures are proving it also. I will have to buy different pants soon. Also I need go bra shopping. I have officially gone up a cup size to the point of not hiding it anymore. I was waiting until it got bad and I'm there now. 

electrcaldiva~ Have you tried any prune juice or anything like that? I know it may not sound good but it might help. I had the same problem in earlier weeks but that seems to have gone away for the most part now. 

Mummypony~ I hope everything is ok. Let your wife know I'm thinking of her and hoping for the best. Being sick like that has got to be hard. 

Bstar~ I have also cut down on the coffee. I'm now even drinking 1/2 caffeine from folgers. Its not bad at all. As for the bra question I answered that in my comment to HappyFishie. I worry how many times I will have to buy new ones though. I hate shopping for bras and when I used to buy them I would get nice ones. That seems pointless right now.


----------



## electrcaldiva

Thanks MrsC... I havent tried prune juice but im on my way to meijer right now to get some. Do you know how long it takes to work after consumption? I need to move like yesterday....Im pretty sure this is the culprit of my headaches...


----------



## MummyWant2be

MrsCmassive Congratulations on the twins...lovely scan :cloud9:

and seems like most ladies have been attacked by the MS :hugs: really sorry - i can't help but envy you all ...i know it's weird but i still have no MS...just abdominal pain not severe just twinges every now and then.. i just eat alot though:haha:

how is everyone esle holding up?

3 sleeps before my scan :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

All bran worked for me but I was never pregnancy constipated, it worked for regular constipation though.

My ms has come back today :( Hopefully it yes easy on me.

I put on some of my maternity shorts from my first pregnancy yesterday mine were just to tight but they were way to big on me. Once my ovary ivf bloat goes down I should be able to stay out of mat clothes till about 17-18 weeks. I'm hoping anyway. It's hard to hide a pregnancy when you're wearing maternity pants.


----------



## MummyPony

We won't get blood test results until Thursday and we have early scan then too!
Poor wife has been sick 5times today already and kept no food down at all! :(
Doctor said she might have to ride it out, any ideas of how I can make her more comfortable at least?


----------



## hope2bmum2b

HappyFishie said:


> Wow so many new updates!
> MrsC: CONGRATS on the twins!!!!
> KT: about the spotting, it did not last long at all. I think I had it two times to be exact.
> 
> As for me, I don't think I can feel any worse. I don't want to jinx myself for saying that, but I really have been feeling awful. The past three days have been filled with MS that follows me around the entire day. My appetite is gone, and I am an emotional wreck. I feel like I was feeling so good and then BAM these symptoms hit me like truck. I feel like when I wake up from a nap or sleep that I feel even more exhausted and achey.
> 
> I also feel like this baby is growing at the speed of light! LOL I feel bigger and bigger each day. Anyone else feel like your tummy is huge?

my tummy is huge almost all day except very first thing in the morning, i only have to eat a banana and...boom. i know its just bloat but it looks like a baby bump and i have to keep it covered!
im 7 weeks 2day and am definetley feeling my symptoms are gradually getting worse. i did ask for it though. i wanted to feel everything so i know its ok. struggling with fatigue...could really do with a week off to sleep


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hi ladies, 
im feeling pretty low ive been feeling viral and under the weather since saturday, runny nose, cough..fuzzy head and though ive been feeling better i still feel run down. my dh says i read too much and i have read that feeling like this can mean there could be something wrong????? after an mc last year im so scared for this bean and wishing time away to get to 12w!
:wacko:
im so so tired too which i know is a normal pg sign but i have to work a 40hour week and am struggling to say the least, and im aware that im a bit crap sometimes because of it, dont want my colleagues thinking im lazy as they dont know im pg yet!
just needed to vent...so glad you're all here. x


----------



## InChristAlone

hope2bmum2b said:


> hi ladies,
> im feeling pretty low ive been feeling viral and under the weather since saturday, runny nose, cough..fuzzy head and though ive been feeling better i still feel run down. my dh says i read too much and i have read that feeling like this can mean there could be something wrong????? after an mc last year im so scared for this bean and wishing time away to get to 12w!
> :wacko:
> im so so tired too which i know is a normal pg sign but i have to work a 40hour week and am struggling to say the least, and im aware that im a bit crap sometimes because of it, dont want my colleagues thinking im lazy as they dont know im pg yet!
> just needed to vent...so glad you're all here. x

Oh I'm so sorry you're feeling rubbish :( it does suck. I had a nasty cold a couple of weeks ago and found that keeping hydrated really helped.. it makes you feel better. As a last resort I did also take a couple of paracetamol a couple of times, I checked with my doctor and he said that paracetamol is safe during all stages of pregnancy.. and it did help me feel better. Have you tried that? Other thing for bunged up and fuzzy head is that I put some olbas oil (menthol) in hot water and steamed my face over it under a towel.. haven't done it for years, but desperate times! It really helped too - good luck! 

As far as I've read, being ill (i.e. a cold) at this stage of pregnancy is relatively normal and not cause for concern... your immune system is on a go slow, purposefully so that it doesn't reject the embryo.. which is essentially alien to your body. So we're more susceptible to colds etc. 

Look after yourself, both on the tiredness and overall health stakes - make sure you're getting as much sleep as you can, early nights! I know it's hard sometimes, but you've just got to get through these first few early weeks and then get ready for the second trimester glow! (she says optimistically!)

Hope you feel better soon, and venting is what we're here for :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmum2b

InChristAlone said:


> hope2bmum2b said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> im feeling pretty low ive been feeling viral and under the weather since saturday, runny nose, cough..fuzzy head and though ive been feeling better i still feel run down. my dh says i read too much and i have read that feeling like this can mean there could be something wrong????? after an mc last year im so scared for this bean and wishing time away to get to 12w!
> :wacko:
> im so so tired too which i know is a normal pg sign but i have to work a 40hour week and am struggling to say the least, and im aware that im a bit crap sometimes because of it, dont want my colleagues thinking im lazy as they dont know im pg yet!
> just needed to vent...so glad you're all here. x
> 
> Oh I'm so sorry you're feeling rubbish :( it does suck. I had a nasty cold a couple of weeks ago and found that keeping hydrated really helped.. it makes you feel better. As a last resort I did also take a couple of paracetamol a couple of times, I checked with my doctor and he said that paracetamol is safe during all stages of pregnancy.. and it did help me feel better. Have you tried that? Other thing for bunged up and fuzzy head is that I put some olbas oil (menthol) in hot water and steamed my face over it under a towel.. haven't done it for years, but desperate times! It really helped too - good luck!
> 
> As far as I've read, being ill (i.e. a cold) at this stage of pregnancy is relatively normal and not cause for concern... your immune system is on a go slow, purposefully so that it doesn't reject the embryo.. which is essentially alien to your body. So we're more susceptible to colds etc.
> 
> Look after yourself, both on the tiredness and overall health stakes - make sure you're getting as much sleep as you can, early nights! I know it's hard sometimes, but you've just got to get through these first few early weeks and then get ready for the second trimester glow! (she says optimistically!)
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, and venting is what we're here for :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou for taking time to reply. i appreciate some peice of mind.

it looks like we have the same due date? march 25th? though you found out 10 days before me. the week before my 2 bfp's i got a bfn..hcg not high enough i guess.
thanks again for your positivity:flower:


----------



## InChristAlone

hope2bmum2b said:


> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope2bmum2b said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> im feeling pretty low ive been feeling viral and under the weather since saturday, runny nose, cough..fuzzy head and though ive been feeling better i still feel run down. my dh says i read too much and i have read that feeling like this can mean there could be something wrong????? after an mc last year im so scared for this bean and wishing time away to get to 12w!
> :wacko:
> im so so tired too which i know is a normal pg sign but i have to work a 40hour week and am struggling to say the least, and im aware that im a bit crap sometimes because of it, dont want my colleagues thinking im lazy as they dont know im pg yet!
> just needed to vent...so glad you're all here. x
> 
> Oh I'm so sorry you're feeling rubbish :( it does suck. I had a nasty cold a couple of weeks ago and found that keeping hydrated really helped.. it makes you feel better. As a last resort I did also take a couple of paracetamol a couple of times, I checked with my doctor and he said that paracetamol is safe during all stages of pregnancy.. and it did help me feel better. Have you tried that? Other thing for bunged up and fuzzy head is that I put some olbas oil (menthol) in hot water and steamed my face over it under a towel.. haven't done it for years, but desperate times! It really helped too - good luck!
> 
> As far as I've read, being ill (i.e. a cold) at this stage of pregnancy is relatively normal and not cause for concern... your immune system is on a go slow, purposefully so that it doesn't reject the embryo.. which is essentially alien to your body. So we're more susceptible to colds etc.
> 
> Look after yourself, both on the tiredness and overall health stakes - make sure you're getting as much sleep as you can, early nights! I know it's hard sometimes, but you've just got to get through these first few early weeks and then get ready for the second trimester glow! (she says optimistically!)
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, and venting is what we're here for :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou for taking time to reply. i appreciate some peice of mind.
> 
> it looks like we have the same due date? march 25th? though you found out 10 days before me. the week before my 2 bfp's i got a bfn..hcg not high enough i guess.
> thanks again for your positivity:flower:Click to expand...

You're so welcome, sometimes it's just helpful to hear from someone else who can relate to how you're feeling! :hugs:

I'm due on 26th March, so really close! I felt like I got my BFP really late, so pleased to know I'm not the only one! My first BFP was so so feint, so I didn't think it was anything... then just did a digi on a hunch the next day and it was positive! 

I'm also really looking forward to getting to 12w (as I'm sure everyone is!) as I hope I'll get a scan around then, looking forward to knowing everything is OK and being able to share our news with people!
x


----------



## Kelly9

I got a super early 8dpo bfp! Was shocked lol. So tired still!


----------



## LouiseSix

Hey! Hope everyone is feeling as good as they can be?!

Sorry I disappeared but have been really ill with a viral infection. Diarrhoea every day for over a week but I still have a bloated stomach!

Just trying to cope with ms or all day nausea - I have sucked so many boiled sweets my mouth is sore. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wanna Bump

Hi All,

I just wanted to say hi and that my EDD is around 30th March.

Currently 6 weeks and feeling queasy with an upset stomach and tired, is this normal?!

Think I may just be hitting MS! It comes and goes but my stomach definitely feels very sensitive.


----------



## fisher640

Wanna Bump said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to say hi and that my EDD is around 30th March.
> 
> Currently 6 weeks and feeling queasy with an upset stomach and tired, is this normal?!
> 
> Think I may just be hitting MS! It comes and goes but my stomach definitely feels very sensitive.

That's my EDD too! My queasyness has kind of been coming and going.


----------



## eliserea123

I am Due March 21st ( which just happens to be Fiancee Birthday) hmmmm exciting, besides having every possible horrible pregnancy Symptom LOL


----------



## eliserea123

I have been able to get 2 U/S so far one at 5 weeks then anothe at 7 ... the first was just a sac... then a little bean with a string heart... ( but only got sent because of Extremely LOW blood pressure... like 80/53... anyone else have LOW BP and what can I do about it ( besides drink lots and salt on everyhting) - cause that is not working. I have NO energy and faitn and pass out.... 3 DR's trying to make sure i can Carry this baby full term without going blind or into cardiac arrest... as it is commomn for BP to drop a Bit in Pregnancy... but not this much Nor STAY Way down no matter what.... I feel like a walking ZOMBIE....... ANY LAdies have any experience or suggestion or help or links to read? We are worried here


----------



## Hayleyemma

Im due 22nd of march which is my oh birthday. Bit worried though as my only symptom is sore boobs and tierdness! X


----------



## cupcaker

Hi I'm due around 26th March :happydance:


----------



## cupcaker

Hayleyemma said:


> Im due 22nd of march which is my oh birthday. Bit worried though as my only symptom is sore boobs and tierdness! X

Me too, no sickness as of yet


----------



## eliserea123

Oh Hun, do not be worried... just feel Blessed... I wish I only had sore Breasts and a Bit Tired. CONGRATS BTW ... have tou had a chance at seeing your little Bean on an U/S as of yet?


----------



## eliserea123

Congrats!!!!!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Desires when is your scan? Have you had it yet? I'm eager to hear how it went. 

Not sure about the low bp. Just make sure doctor is following you as yet should have the best recommendations. 

Welcome to all the newbies! Congrats!


----------



## eliserea123

I have a DR.... Well 3 following me close and it just Will not rise back up to Normal at all no matter what i do ( whatever they suggest) 80/53 as REally low and I have an underlying heart murmur/ hole in it since I was Born... BUT 11 yrs ago I had a great nomal Pregnancy and have a Healthy 10 yr old... Now 10 yrs Later I am Deathly Ill have EVERY horrible pregnancy Symptom and feel like a walking ZOMBIE on the verge of death???????????


----------



## BStar

Hi to all the newbies :wave: and congrats

I had my first obgyn appt last night and it was a major improvement on my appt with my normal gp. My obgyn was lovely and really caring. He also did a scan :happydance: and dated me at 6w4d which is exactly what I thought it was and he gave me an EDD of 30/03/13 which is 2 days out from what I thought.

So I'm right on track with you fisher640 :)

I have another appt in 4 weeks on the 05th sept when I will be 10w4d and he said he will do another scan for me and we can also get a referral for the downs testing.

As for the ms it has been pretty good, I have found that as long as I constantly have food in my stomach I'm not too bad. I get a little bit of heartburn regularly but that's pretty easy to deal with. <-- I hope it stays like this [-o&lt;

I also haven't been as tired these past 2 days which is a relief, because feeling like a zombie makes it very hard to work an 8 hr day. 
I have also found that funnily enough coffee helps to soothe my stomach (who would have thought?!?!?!?) and is also very helpful when I'm tired. 
I thought this was strange but my friend who was pregnant 5 years ago found that coffee and mocha milk were all she could stomach in the mornings until lunchtime and after that she was ok. Not sure if this will help anyone else but I suppose anything is worth a a shot aye girls? 

Here's the pic of our little splotch :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1st Scan Photo Closeup.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## eliserea123

CONGRATS.... so sweet to see. ... hope all goes well for you!!


----------



## MummyPony

Scan went really well! One healthy heartbeat, everything where it should be, baby is a baked bean size! Due 23rd march!!


----------



## Kinoley

MummyPony said:


> Scan went really well! One healthy heartbeat, everything where it should be, baby is a baked bean size! Due 23rd march!!

Congratulations to you and HopefulPony! Thats great news :happydance:
You must be so relieved that its only one :baby:!

I had an emergency scan the other night because of bleeding but everything is looking great and I too registered one healthy heartbeat! There was no real risk of 2 but my hcg has been high so I did wonder. HB of 171 bpm! :cloud9: 
Also a 1cm subchronic haematoma but I'm gonna focus on the good news!


----------



## Kelly9

yay for great scans ladies.

Kinoley my hcg has been twin high and I'm having 1. You can't really go based off HCG except maybe in the case of IVF where you know two were put back and there's a real chance but even then it's not reliable. 

My scan is tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## hope2bmum2b

Hayleyemma said:


> Im due 22nd of march which is my oh birthday. Bit worried though as my only symptom is sore boobs and tierdness! X

it will come.
last week i was getting this advice from others

am still worried and praying for a sticky bean but definetley feeling more this week.:flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry for being MIA in here for a few days. 



MummyWant2be said:


> MrsCmassive Congratulations on the twins...lovely scan :cloud9:
> 
> and seems like most ladies have been attacked by the MS :hugs: really sorry - i can't help but envy you all ...i know it's weird but i still have no MS...just abdominal pain not severe just twinges every now and then.. i just eat alot though:haha:
> 
> how is everyone esle holding up?
> 
> 3 sleeps before my scan :happydance::happydance:

Thank you! How did your scan go? Happy 7 weeks! 



Kelly9 said:


> All bran worked for me but I was never pregnancy constipated, it worked for regular constipation though.
> 
> My ms has come back today :( Hopefully it yes easy on me.
> 
> I put on some of my maternity shorts from my first pregnancy yesterday mine were just to tight but they were way to big on me. Once my ovary ivf bloat goes down I should be able to stay out of mat clothes till about 17-18 weeks. I'm hoping anyway. It's hard to hide a pregnancy when you're wearing maternity pants.

I think I may end up in some bigger clothes soon. I just get so bloated now. :blush: Good luck at your scan! Also happy 7 weeks! 



hope2bmum2b said:


> hi ladies,
> im feeling pretty low ive been feeling viral and under the weather since saturday, runny nose, cough..fuzzy head and though ive been feeling better i still feel run down. my dh says i read too much and i have read that feeling like this can mean there could be something wrong????? after an mc last year im so scared for this bean and wishing time away to get to 12w!
> :wacko:
> im so so tired too which i know is a normal pg sign but i have to work a 40hour week and am struggling to say the least, and im aware that im a bit crap sometimes because of it, dont want my colleagues thinking im lazy as they dont know im pg yet!
> just needed to vent...so glad you're all here. x

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I hope you start feeling better. 



LouiseSix said:


> Hey! Hope everyone is feeling as good as they can be?!
> 
> Sorry I disappeared but have been really ill with a viral infection. Diarrhoea every day for over a week but I still have a bloated stomach!
> 
> Just trying to cope with ms or all day nausea - I have sucked so many boiled sweets my mouth is sore. Any suggestions?

Fx the infection is gone and you start feeling better. 



Wanna Bump said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to say hi and that my EDD is around 30th March.
> 
> Currently 6 weeks and feeling queasy with an upset stomach and tired, is this normal?!
> 
> Think I may just be hitting MS! It comes and goes but my stomach definitely feels very sensitive.




eliserea123 said:


> I am Due March 21st ( which just happens to be Fiancee Birthday) hmmmm exciting, besides having every possible horrible pregnancy Symptom LOL




Hayleyemma said:


> Im due 22nd of march which is my oh birthday. Bit worried though as my only symptom is sore boobs and tierdness! X




cupcaker said:


> Hi I'm due around 26th March :happydance:

Welcome and congrats to you all! :hi: 



BStar said:


> Hi to all the newbies :wave: and congrats
> 
> I had my first obgyn appt last night and it was a major improvement on my appt with my normal gp. My obgyn was lovely and really caring. He also did a scan :happydance: and dated me at 6w4d which is exactly what I thought it was and he gave me an EDD of 30/03/13 which is 2 days out from what I thought.
> 
> So I'm right on track with you fisher640 :)
> 
> I have another appt in 4 weeks on the 05th sept when I will be 10w4d and he said he will do another scan for me and we can also get a referral for the downs testing.
> 
> As for the ms it has been pretty good, I have found that as long as I constantly have food in my stomach I'm not too bad. I get a little bit of heartburn regularly but that's pretty easy to deal with. <-- I hope it stays like this [-o&lt;
> 
> I also haven't been as tired these past 2 days which is a relief, because feeling like a zombie makes it very hard to work an 8 hr day.
> I have also found that funnily enough coffee helps to soothe my stomach (who would have thought?!?!?!?) and is also very helpful when I'm tired.
> I thought this was strange but my friend who was pregnant 5 years ago found that coffee and mocha milk were all she could stomach in the mornings until lunchtime and after that she was ok. Not sure if this will help anyone else but I suppose anything is worth a a shot aye girls?
> 
> Here's the pic of our little splotch :cloud9:

Lovely scan pic! Sounds like everything is going great for you. 



MummyPony said:


> Scan went really well! One healthy heartbeat, everything where it should be, baby is a baked bean size! Due 23rd march!!

Yay for one healthy heartbeat! 



Kinoley said:


> MummyPony said:
> 
> 
> Scan went really well! One healthy heartbeat, everything where it should be, baby is a baked bean size! Due 23rd march!!
> 
> Congratulations to you and HopefulPony! Thats great news :happydance:
> You must be so relieved that its only one :baby:!
> 
> I had an emergency scan the other night because of bleeding but everything is looking great and I too registered one healthy heartbeat! There was no real risk of 2 but my hcg has been high so I did wonder. HB of 171 bpm! :cloud9:
> Also a 1cm subchronic haematoma but I'm gonna focus on the good news!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about the bleeding. I'm glad everything looks good though.



hope2bmum2b said:


> Hayleyemma said:
> 
> 
> Im due 22nd of march which is my oh birthday. Bit worried though as my only symptom is sore boobs and tierdness! X
> 
> it will come.
> last week i was getting this advice from others
> 
> am still worried and praying for a sticky bean but definetley feeling more this week.:flower:Click to expand...

Fx for your sticky bean! 

*electrcaldiva*~ Did you figure things out? Happy 8 weeks! 

*fisher*~ How are you doing? Has the spotting slowed down? 

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## Kinoley

Kelly9 said:


> yay for great scans ladies.
> 
> Kinoley my hcg has been twin high and I'm having 1. You can't really go based off HCG except maybe in the case of IVF where you know two were put back and there's a real chance but even then it's not reliable.
> 
> My scan is tomorrow. Can't wait.

I know, I just had to wonder! Everything crossed my mind at one stage over the last few weeks. I was 7w6d and measured 8w3d, it was so reassuring. 

FX for you for you appointment tomorrow! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Kinoley

kt1988 said:


> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyFishie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have a TMI problem :blush:! Yesterday and today I had a tiny bit of brown in my cm after a BM. It was really light and when I checked again it was gone. It was a little bit more today than yesterday. I've read up loads of stuff saying its pretty normal so I've calmed down. I have no cramps or pain or anything. My first check up is Monday week. Do I need to contact my doctor?
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me. It was very light brown mixed in cm and right after a bm. Doctor told me that it's normal. It was probably old blood that you pushed out after the BM. As long as it's not a lot and red because that would mean fresh blood. Just let your doc know on Monday. But for peace of mind, contact the doctor or ask the nurse.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I'm glad its not unusual. I haven't had anymore and I still have all my symptoms so I'm feeling a lot better. I'm putting myself on bed rest for the weekend! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I have been experiencing brown spotting myself after bm and started to stress myself out. I had a tiny bit of red blood when i wiped thurs am went straight to doc and hes mad an appointment at a epu for tommorow for me to have a scan. I had mild cramping thurs and fri but no more blood at all.
> 
> Yesterday had no cramping all day had brown spooting on tissue when wiping and again this morning both times after bm.
> 
> How long did yours last?Click to expand...

Hi

I am sorry I didnt reply, I wasnt online for a few days and totally missed your response. I had the brown spotting for 2 days and it stopped. Then I had terrible headaches for 3 days. My head throbbed if I walked up the stairs or stood up too fast so I as in bed most of the time. When the headaches passed and I was up and about I had another small amount of brown and then the next day it turned red. It started pink when I wiped and then some bright red drops. So obviously I panicked and went to ER! They did a scan a found a very small implantation bleed. They said there was no need to worry at all. I saw my ob yesterday and she said its really common and will dry up over the next few days. I still have a little bit of brown now but I am not worried. Altogether its been a week now.
I hope your appointment went well and that everything is ok for you!


----------



## fisher640

Thanks for checking MrsC!
I had the 2ish days of spotting last week. Then just 1 day this week of some peachish spotting. But no cramping :shrug: so I'm trying to remember them telling me that's okay. I was a littl worrie yesterday cause my queasiness suddenly disappeared. But I think it's back now. So hope everything's okay in there!


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> Thanks for checking MrsC!
> I had the 2ish days of spotting last week. Then just 1 day this week of some peachish spotting. But no cramping :shrug: so I'm trying to remember them telling me that's okay. I was a littl worrie yesterday cause my queasiness suddenly disappeared. But I think it's back now. So hope everything's okay in there!

Anytime! 
I'm glad it has slowed down. After the road we have been down that is the last thing we want to see. Good thing there is no cramping though. My nausea has slowed dow a few days but it always comes back. the past few days have been the worst. I'm sure everything is ok in there and your LO is growing nice and strong. When is your next scan?


----------



## Kelly9

Scan tomorrow!!!!


----------



## fisher640

MrsC8776 said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking MrsC!
> I had the 2ish days of spotting last week. Then just 1 day this week of some peachish spotting. But no cramping :shrug: so I'm trying to remember them telling me that's okay. I was a littl worrie yesterday cause my queasiness suddenly disappeared. But I think it's back now. So hope everything's okay in there!
> 
> Anytime!
> I'm glad it has slowed down. After the road we have been down that is the last thing we want to see. Good thing there is no cramping though. My nausea has slowed dow a few days but it always comes back. the past few days have been the worst. I'm sure everything is ok in there and your LO is growing nice and strong. When is your next scan?Click to expand...

The 16th..... Tick tock. Tick tock.


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly~ Good luck tomorrow! 

fisher~ I have one on the 16th as well. Only a week to go!


----------



## MummyPony

Our 11wk scan is 3rd September! Can't wait :)


----------



## runnergrl

I was somehow unsubscribed to this thread! Sorry girls! I'll have to read backwards to catch up with all of you. Kelly9-can't wait to hear how your scan goes today!!


----------



## MrsC8776

MummyPony said:


> Our 11wk scan is 3rd September! Can't wait :)

Thats very exciting! I always enjoy seeing the future dates on the calendar. Happy 8 weeks to you tomorrow! 



runnergrl said:


> I was somehow unsubscribed to this thread! Sorry girls! I'll have to read backwards to catch up with all of you. Kelly9-can't wait to hear how your scan goes today!!

I was wondering where you ran off to. :winkwink: Happy 8 weeks!


----------



## Kinoley

MrsC8776 said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking MrsC!
> I had the 2ish days of spotting last week. Then just 1 day this week of some peachish spotting. But no cramping :shrug: so I'm trying to remember them telling me that's okay. I was a littl worrie yesterday cause my queasiness suddenly disappeared. But I think it's back now. So hope everything's okay in there!
> 
> Anytime!
> I'm glad it has slowed down. After the road we have been down that is the last thing we want to see. Good thing there is no cramping though. My nausea has slowed dow a few days but it always comes back. the past few days have been the worst. I'm sure everything is ok in there and your LO is growing nice and strong. When is your next scan?Click to expand...

Sorry to butt in girls!
Fisher, That sounds the very same as my spotting. Its the same as implantation bleeding except its the placenta implanting. I was told its common around 8 weeks and it will pass in a week or so. I was told to take it easy and rest when I can. GL!


----------



## fisher640

Kinoley said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking MrsC!
> I had the 2ish days of spotting last week. Then just 1 day this week of some peachish spotting. But no cramping :shrug: so I'm trying to remember them telling me that's okay. I was a littl worrie yesterday cause my queasiness suddenly disappeared. But I think it's back now. So hope everything's okay in there!
> 
> Anytime!
> I'm glad it has slowed down. After the road we have been down that is the last thing we want to see. Good thing there is no cramping though. My nausea has slowed dow a few days but it always comes back. the past few days have been the worst. I'm sure everything is ok in there and your LO is growing nice and strong. When is your next scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to butt in girls!
> Fisher, That sounds the very same as my spotting. Its the same as implantation bleeding except its the placenta implanting. I was told its common around 8 weeks and it will pass in a week or so. I was told to take it easy and rest when I can. GL!Click to expand...

Well that's good news others seem to have it too. I'm only 7w tomorrow... I'm March 30th so seem to be behind most.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all scan went well! HB was 153, I was totally right about Tulip, she implanted at 5dpo the day of transfer and I did feel it, I'm measuring perfectly 7+3 there's a pic in my journal. 

MrsC can you change my due date to march 26?


----------



## MrsC8776

Will do! Yay for a great scan!


----------



## runnergrl

Kelly9 said:


> Hey all scan went well! HB was 153, I was totally right about Tulip, she implanted at 5dpo the day of transfer and I did feel it, I'm measuring perfectly 7+3 there's a pic in my journal.
> 
> MrsC can you change my due date to march 26?

YAY!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Kinoley

Kelly9 said:


> Hey all scan went well! HB was 153, I was totally right about Tulip, she implanted at 5dpo the day of transfer and I did feel it, I'm measuring perfectly 7+3 there's a pic in my journal.
> 
> MrsC can you change my due date to march 26?


Congrats Kelly! Thats great news.


----------



## MummyPony

Kinoley said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all scan went well! HB was 153, I was totally right about Tulip, she implanted at 5dpo the day of transfer and I did feel it, I'm measuring perfectly 7+3 there's a pic in my journal.
> 
> MrsC can you change my due date to march 26?
> 
> 
> Congrats Kelly! Thats great news.Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## runnergrl

How's everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Kelly9

Good, trying to enjoy it before I start working full time for the next few weeks.... not sure how that is going to go down if my ms gets bad. Took my meds the last 2 days and it was manageable, didn't take them today and so far it's not really there so fingers crossed it stays this way. Still exhausted. 

Also been wanting lots of veggies lately, like veggie V8 juice and everything.... thats a new one for me.


----------



## runnergrl

V8? ewwwwww! lol. what kind of work do you do? I cant wait until school starts. Then I have one less kid to watch from 8-3:30 every day (Im a nanny) Its been a long hard summer chasing 3 boys around every day!!


----------



## JenJen80

runnergrl said:


> V8? ewwwwww! lol. what kind of work do you do? I cant wait until school starts. Then I have one less kid to watch from 8-3:30 every day (Im a nanny) Its been a long hard summer chasing 3 boys around every day!!

I know how that feels lol. I'm a nanny too :)


----------



## runnergrl

We are due date buddies too!


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hi all, everything sounds to be heading in the right direction for everyone which is great. im envious that so many of you had such early scans and know that you bean's are there with hb. :thumbup:
im feeling so sick now, it comes and goes all day long. i was sooo hungry the first 2 weeks after i found out, well and before that if i think about it. and now am still hungry but want less, have to really think about what to eat..always feel better with food in my stomach but sometimes the food i have i dont want( when im at work)..also so so so tired dh looks so dissapointed when i say im off to bed at 9pm every night thats if i havent fallen asleep on the sofa before that. :sleep:
dont get me wrong i appreciate everything im feeling as im hoping it means things are going better than last time..but it wouldnt be natural to not complain a bit..:dohh:

wishing this month away as desperate to miss another af for it to all feel real!!! FXD:wacko:


----------



## MummyPony

Wife's sickness hasn't been as bad the last 2 days which is fab!! She's manage to eat food!!
8weeks today! :)


----------



## Kinoley

MummyPony said:


> Wife's sickness hasn't been as bad the last 2 days which is fab!! She's manage to eat food!!
> 8weeks today! :)


Thats great MommyPony, glad shes finally getting some relief. My general queasiness is gone too but i still have the 'uh oh, dont like that!'....wretching.

I am still really tired and just cant get comfortable at night. I am trying to train myself off my tummy. Not easy!

So, DH was talking to his mum and she said that she had bleeding at 8 weeks with him. Now I am having it...... Coincidence? :shrug: Hers was much worse lasting 6 days so she thought it was AF and got a little surprise when she turned out to be 5 months instead of 3! Looks like our LO is taking after daddy! Already causing trouble! :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Kinoley it's not uncommon to have some spotting when your period would show. 

Mummy yay! Ms sucks. Mines been ok ish today but it's hit and miss for me. 

I felt good most the day till before supper but it's mild
Still.


----------



## MrsC8776

hope2bmum2b said:


> hi all, everything sounds to be heading in the right direction for everyone which is great. im envious that so many of you had such early scans and know that you bean's are there with hb. :thumbup:
> im feeling so sick now, it comes and goes all day long. i was sooo hungry the first 2 weeks after i found out, well and before that if i think about it. and now am still hungry but want less, have to really think about what to eat..always feel better with food in my stomach but sometimes the food i have i dont want( when im at work)..also so so so tired dh looks so dissapointed when i say im off to bed at 9pm every night thats if i havent fallen asleep on the sofa before that. :sleep:
> dont get me wrong i appreciate everything im feeling as im hoping it means things are going better than last time..but it wouldnt be natural to not complain a bit..:dohh:
> 
> wishing this month away as desperate to miss another af for it to all feel real!!! FXD:wacko:

How much longer do you have to wait? I know a few of us had early scans because we had to do a lot of fertility treatment. 



MummyPony said:


> Wife's sickness hasn't been as bad the last 2 days which is fab!! She's manage to eat food!!
> 8weeks today! :)

Yay for the sickness slowing down. That is so great that she is able to eat again. 

AFM~ 3 days until my first OB appointment! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for OB apt. I've been referred to a high risk OB so hoping to get that apt in time for my 12 week prenatal to avoid having to make 2 apts. I don't know if they do scans in the offices of high risk obs here or not so will be interesting to see. But i do have 2 other scans booked between now and sept 10 so I really can't complain.


----------



## runnergrl

Anyone have any feeling as to what you are having or want to have? I just have a very strong feeling this is another boy. I would really like one of each, but I think another boy would be a lot easier, more affordable, etc. anyone else?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still leaning toward girl for mine but I very much want a girl as well.


----------



## MrsC8776

I have a feeling we are having one of each... although hubby is saying both are boys. Maybe I say one of each because I don't have a strong feeling of one or the other. I have no ideas how all that works with twins though.


----------



## BStar

Happy 7 weeks for yesterday Fisher640, Onemorebabe and Wanna Bumb :):):)

Hope2bmum2b - I know exactly what you mean about really having to think about what to eat. If I don't really really want to eat whatever it is I have then I find it makes my stomach churn and then I have to force myself to eat it and it makes me feel worse instead of better. I also have found that as long as I have food in my stomach constantly then the queasiness isn't too bad. 

MummyPony - That's great your wife has been feeling at least a bit better. Hopefully it's all up from here :)

I think I'm having a girl, it's just a feeling I have. If it's a boy I would be just as happy :) but it would be nice to have a girl around as all my friends have boys so far. Only about 33 more weeks until I find out hehehe


----------



## MummyPony

Hi all! Hopefully after 3 weeks off work she is going to try going back today, she's trying to be really strong which is fab!

We have no idea what it is, though the ring swing test was a very very affirmative for girl but who knows! Will find out at our 20wk scan whih I think will be in November time


----------



## Kelly9

whats the ring swing test?


----------



## MummyPony

Kelly9 said:


> whats the ring swing test?

It's an old wives tale to predict gender...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1117425-gender-ring-swing-test-excellent.html


----------



## JenJen80

MummyPony said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> whats the ring swing test?
> 
> It's an old wives tale to predict gender...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1117425-gender-ring-swing-test-excellent.htmlClick to expand...


Mine told me it was a boy. Secretly hoping for a girl though.


----------



## SunflowerMama

MummyPony said:


> Wife's sickness hasn't been as bad the last 2 days which is fab!! She's manage to eat food!!
> 8weeks today! :)

That's really good! Now you both can get down to really enjoying the pregnancy. Cheers!


----------



## MummyPony

SunflowerMama said:


> MummyPony said:
> 
> 
> Wife's sickness hasn't been as bad the last 2 days which is fab!! She's manage to eat food!!
> 8weeks today! :)
> 
> That's really good! Now you both can get down to really enjoying the pregnancy. Cheers!Click to expand...

Vomiting back in full glory today :(
Her work are putting pressure on her saying its only vomiting! *sigh*


----------



## boxxey

swing ring test says girls for me as does the predictor so we will see soon enough......so sorry your wife's sickness is back....i can totally relate I am on diclectin and it doesnt always work


----------



## HappyFishie

I tried the ring swing this morning, and it was all boy for me! hubby tried it on me and then I tried it. Both times it was swinging back and forth. 

My MS has been better for the past three days. I hope it doesn't come back like I had it last week. My appetite is blah. I just can't seem to like ANY food. I just try to eat whatever might slightly appeal to me. 

I was very moody last week. I wanted to hurt my DH because just his exsistence annoyed me. :blush: I was so worried, but I looked into it and I heard that it is normal in the first trimester and it is just the crazy hormones. Did anyone else experience this?:trouble:

Scan tomorrow!


----------



## runnergrl

I want to hurt my DH all the time! Lol! Not really, but yes, his presence has been annoying lately especially when he wants to watch golf all day long and leaves the room to watch baseball when I want to watch something else! I only watch TV at night after my son goes down. We rarely agree on shows and I have to lay still for at least 30 minutes after I put my progesterone in. I do watch some pretty dumb shows, I'll admit it. But he should suck it up and watch with me, right? :haha:


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies. How is everyone? 

I had my first appointment today, met the midwife and she is lovely, really helpful! My dating scan is officially on 12 September- I'll be 12+3. Can't wait! Nausea is better the last few days, and my boobs aren't ridiculously sore either... Which makes me worry because my symptoms are calming down, can't win!! Lol. But glad the soreness is taking a break... Hoping these next few weeks fly by really fast!


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hi ladies, im in need of advice

i work in a nursery and look after young children. one of the babies that ive been caring for has been diagnosed with bacterial meningitis. it so so sad as he's a real lttle character in the nursery but hasnt been quite right for a couple of weeks..however i am obviously concerned about my bean too. the company have been told my the health protection association not to worry and no action needs to be taken..though BM is said to be contagious on some websites through coughing or sneezing! im usually very carefull and wash my hands all the time and have bacterial handwash gel i use all the time.but im worried that i may have not done this as consistently as i should while caring for him...im worried for him, me and bean? 
does anyone know what i should do or have any experience with this?
im contacting my MW 2moro too.:wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

^ it depends on the strain, I'm a nurse and have worked pregnant with some young infants with BM and it was not contagious, I'd say you can trust your health authority on that, they wouldn't let anyone near a child with infectious meningitis. 

So I lay on my back and hold the ring on a chain above me? Will try.


----------



## Kelly9

Pretty sure mine is saying girl, it was making long circles and I wasn't sure at first but when I looked at the shadow they were circles. The chinese thing said boy for me though... will be interesting to see.


----------



## Bamababybump

Hi all! I'm new here- found this website after searching for anything and everything related to being pregnant. So excited to be pregnant with my first due March 21st. Just had my first appointment today and the put me at 8 weeks, 4 days and we got to see the heartbeat- so amazing!


----------



## BStar

Bamababybump said:


> Hi all! I'm new here- found this website after searching for anything and everything related to being pregnant. So excited to be pregnant with my first due March 21st. Just had my first appointment today and the put me at 8 weeks, 4 days and we got to see the heartbeat- so amazing!

Hi Bamababybump, welcome and congrats:wave:


----------



## runnergrl

Kelly9 said:


> Pretty sure mine is saying girl, it was making long circles and I wasn't sure at first but when I looked at the shadow they were circles. The chinese thing said boy for me though... will be interesting to see.

well mine made huge circles when I was pregnant with my son and is doing them again this time. so circles meant boy for me!


----------



## HappyFishie

Went for my scan today, pic is my avatar. heartbeat was 180. I could'nt help but think, hmmm...girl? Has anyone else heard about heart rate and gender? It is amazing how two weeks ago, it looked so different and this time we could actually see the little foot and arm. It's all sooo real now. lol


----------



## Kelly9

Lol! I heard the heartbeat on my Doppler today! 168!


----------



## Kelly9

My son had a high heart rate like 170-180 in the earlier days.


----------



## HappyFishie

Kelly9 said:


> Lol! I heard the heartbeat on my Doppler today! 168!

Yay! It's amazing isn't it!


----------



## MummyPony

We've only seen the heartbeat at our early scan can't wait to hear it!!!


----------



## SunflowerMama

All you girls with a Doppler are so lucky...I have to wait to see the heartbeat again only at 12 week u/s. Guess it will be worth the wait any ways.


----------



## inGodstime

I am due 3/13!


----------



## runnergrl

SunflowerMama said:


> All you girls with a Doppler are so lucky...I have to wait to see the heartbeat again only at 12 week u/s. Guess it will be worth the wait any ways.

not all of us are so lucky. I have a doppler and cant yet hear bub's heartbeat..:cry: It might be because my uterus is so far back though. it doesnt worry me, as I know it is still very early and baby i so teeny:winkwink:


----------



## runnergrl

inGodstime said:


> I am due 3/13!

wait a second....you found out YESTERDAY and you are in your second trimester??? LUCKY!!


----------



## PurpleHaze

Hello! I'm due on 24th March too!

We have our first scan on 4th September, so the due date might change, but I'm pretty sure it's accurate.

What a lot of babies due in March! There must be something in the air! :)

Good luck with your pregnancy everyone!

xx


----------



## Caitlin.

I am due around March 23rd. :D


----------



## hope2bmum2b

Kelly9 said:


> ^ it depends on the strain, I'm a nurse and have worked pregnant with some young infants with BM and it was not contagious, I'd say you can trust your health authority on that, they wouldn't let anyone near a child with infectious meningitis.
> 
> So I lay on my back and hold the ring on a chain above me? Will try.

thanks. i cant spell it but it something like haemp---- influenzae meningitis..sorry its a very long word and a very unusual strain. my midwife didnt know. will still call health protection agency when i get time. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Give them a call it won't hurt but it's likely if you were told it's not contagious that all is fine. 

Ingodstime did you really find out you're 13 weeks and pregnant yesterday? I wish! 

Heard HB for a few seconds here and there again today will try again tonight for a better reading. 

So no ones heard from flipflop hey? I wonder what happened to her? Maybe she found out she wasn't pregnant?


----------



## runnergrl

That's what I'm thinking. Or she'd be here, no?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm thinking that, I doubt her tests still haven't showed.... maybe she got super bad ms? Who knows.


----------



## MrsC8776

HappyFishie said:


> Went for my scan today, pic is my avatar. heartbeat was 180. I could'nt help but think, hmmm...girl? Has anyone else heard about heart rate and gender? It is amazing how two weeks ago, it looked so different and this time we could actually see the little foot and arm. It's all sooo real now. lol

Wonderful picture and heartbeat! 



Bamababybump said:


> Hi all! I'm new here- found this website after searching for anything and everything related to being pregnant. So excited to be pregnant with my first due March 21st. Just had my first appointment today and the put me at 8 weeks, 4 days and we got to see the heartbeat- so amazing!




inGodstime said:


> I am due 3/13!




PurpleHaze said:


> Hello! I'm due on 24th March too!
> 
> We have our first scan on 4th September, so the due date might change, but I'm pretty sure it's accurate.
> 
> What a lot of babies due in March! There must be something in the air! :)
> 
> Good luck with your pregnancy everyone!
> 
> xx




Caitlin. said:


> I am due around March 23rd. :D

Welcome ladies! 

I some how lost this thread. I'm back though. I haven't heard from flip either and it has been a while since she has been on. I hope everything is ok. 

I had my appointment with the OB yesterday. Everything went great and we got to see the babies again. Both had strong heartbeats and are right on track. It was so wonderful to see them again. I have my last scan with the fertility clinic tomorrow so we should be able to hear the heartbeats again. Also get a clearer picture. There is individual pictures in my journal but I will attach their picture together in here.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1337_opt.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MummyPony

Wow that scan picture is amazing! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you Mummy! I hope your wife is doing ok. How long until your scan?


----------



## MummyPony

MrsC8776 said:


> Thank you Mummy! I hope your wife is doing ok. How long until your scan?

Her MS is still raging, was ok yesterday but back in full force today it would seem :( 

We had our early scan last week, saw The HB which was phenomenal!

Our 12wk scan will actually be when we're 11&3 on September 3rd! So excited :) we have out first midwife appointment next week though so looking forward I that first :)


----------



## Kelly9

You reminded me I need to book my 12 week prenatal!


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies. Serious question- is it normal for symptoms to fade? When I first found out (and before) my boobs felt like lead weights, but over the last week they have been hurting less and less, my nausea isnt so bad either, the last few days I have been fine until I eat, then feeling a little nausea rather than waking up with it- although this morning I have woken up very shaky and feeling sick! Even, and sorry for the tmi, the constipation isn't as bad... I know I should be relieved but I reallly worry :/ trying to wait it out until first scan on the 12 September :)


----------



## Bamababybump

EternalWait,
I don't know if it's normal but that has happened to me too. Last week (7 weeks) I just didn't feel very pregnant and I was a little worried. This Monday I had my first ultrasound at 8 1/2 weeks and everything was fine. Most of my symptoms came back on Monday too. I went from just feeling queasy to full on losing my breakfast, lunch and dinner. The last two days have been better though. So I wouldn't worry about it. Just enjoy the short relief you have- it probably won't last. :p


----------



## EternalWait

Thanks bamababybump- that is reassuring. We don't get a scan until 12 weeks and two friends miscarried shortly before I found out I was pregnant so I am very nervous. It's nice to know someone else experienced the same thing and everything was okay :) I'm sure next week I'll be cursing ms, but right now I'm just as stressed! :heehee:


----------



## runnergrl

its been a slow few days in this thread it seems.. hows everyone doing?


----------



## HappyFishie

runnergrl said:


> its been a slow few days in this thread it seems.. hows everyone doing?

the nausea shadows me ALL day. the only time i feel ok, is when i have food in my tummy, but at the same time i have no appetitie for any food. nothing seems appealing to eat. how are you feeling?


----------



## runnergrl

im feeling pretty good overall. ive been sick a few times, and the headaches have started. I refuse to take anything unless i am dying in the first trimester, im weird like that I guess. I am also craving salty and sour things.. not sure what that means.. hope you feel better soon!! and I hope my headaches go away!!


----------



## Kelly9

I've been eating sour gumballs like they're going out of style, they always helped with my nausea. I've been ok though, a few moments here and there where I feel seriously ill but I've not thrown up yet. 

I usually don't get the massive headaches till early second tri. They last for a few weeks then go. 

I've only taken diclectin on 3 different days, would have taken it more but when I'm working I'm driving a lot and it puts me to sleep so to dangerous. 

I'm eating more I think, I usually skip breakfast, just have a hot drink, now I tend to have a full big lunch then a small dinner.... so maybe I'm eating the same just in a different order now. Feels like I'm eating more anyway.


----------



## MummyPony

Wife has managed a few days back at work and is eating a little more now :)
Sickness is still bad but a little better than it was :)


----------



## SunflowerMama

RunnerGirl, Kelly,

Headaches? I had no idea I was going to have headaches :cry: I don't remember having them with DD and now that you girls mention it, I am already hating it. Thought this nausea is the only thing I am having to deal with and then it should go by the 2nd tri. I used to have terrible terrible migraines before I got pregnant with DD and somehow they just vanished after she was born. Haven't had an episode in 5years....oh how I hate the idea of headaches all over again :dohh:
Well, we will see when we reach the road. For now not wanting to eat anything at all and the stupid nausea are quite bearable. Otherwise, not feeling too pregnant. I do get worried at times when I am feeling just great and absolutely no signs of being pregnant...the u/s is still so so far away on 14th Sept :growlmad: Hope everything is fine in there.

Do you girls worry too when all is too well to be true?


----------



## MrsC8776

MummyPony said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Mummy! I hope your wife is doing ok. How long until your scan?
> 
> Her MS is still raging, was ok yesterday but back in full force today it would seem :(
> 
> We had our early scan last week, saw The HB which was phenomenal!
> 
> Our 12wk scan will actually be when we're 11&3 on September 3rd! So excited :) we have out first midwife appointment next week though so looking forward I that first :)Click to expand...

It seems like it is getting better so that is good. The 3rd will be here in no time! 



EternalWait said:


> Hey ladies. Serious question- is it normal for symptoms to fade? When I first found out (and before) my boobs felt like lead weights, but over the last week they have been hurting less and less, my nausea isnt so bad either, the last few days I have been fine until I eat, then feeling a little nausea rather than waking up with it- although this morning I have woken up very shaky and feeling sick! Even, and sorry for the tmi, the constipation isn't as bad... I know I should be relieved but I reallly worry :/ trying to wait it out until first scan on the 12 September :)

My symptoms seem to fade as well. Try not to worry and just think to yourself that everything is going great. 



rosemaryjayne said:


> *waves* hi... im due march 27th :)
> going for my first scan on the 14th of sept (my 12th week) so it may change a little but i doubt it

Welcome :hi: I have a scan on the 14th as well! 



runnergrl said:


> its been a slow few days in this thread it seems.. hows everyone doing?

I'm doing pretty good actually. My nausea has pretty came to a halt. I haven't thrown up or anything. I figured with two in there it would be horrible but I guess not. No bad headaches either so thats a plus. I'm super bloated though. I woke up feeling normal this morning and then drank my cup of decaf along with some water... I felt bloated right away. I see myself having to buy new clothes soon. I already had to buy a new bra. Now up to DD :saywhat: :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

sunflowermama, not everyone gets headaches and some will see their migraines go away forever while others who've never had them will get them forever (my mil gets them all the time since her first pregnancy) just depends. I worry that things are going wrong but I lost my daughter at 18 weeks in Jan so I think a lot of my worrying stems from that. I do have a doppler and have been able to hear the HB every day since 8 weeks so it helps, plus the symptoms are reassuring. I'm still nauseated but it's comes and goes throughout the day, for the most part theirs a low lying level of ms but every now and then it goes away for an hour or gets very bad for an hour. We're not that far off second tri, we can do it.


----------



## runnergrl

i cant wait for second tri. I need my energy back!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Me too! I heard tulip's HB so loud and clear last night I must have been right over it. I'm definitely finding it like an inch above my pubic bone so my uterus must be very lax this pregnancy. I have a feeling I will be showing quiet a bit this time around. Must make it 3.5 more weeks without maternity clothes!


----------



## hope2bmum2b

HappyFishie said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> its been a slow few days in this thread it seems.. hows everyone doing?
> 
> the nausea shadows me ALL day. the only time i feel ok, is when i have food in my tummy, but at the same time i have no appetitie for any food. nothing seems appealing to eat. how are you feeling?Click to expand...

same for me. im almost only not nauseaous when i have food in my stomach but i have to force myself to eat!! starting to struggle at work as only my managers and supervisor know!


----------



## MrsC8776

2 days of a horrible headache. I hope this doesn't last long. I was in bed by 8:45 last night. Also I'm soooo bored of water. Trying to drink as much as I should in one day but it still sucks. 

I hope you ladies are doing well and hanging in there. Not much longer until 2nd trimester!


----------



## Kelly9

Have you taken tylenol? I had horrible headaches for 2 weeks around 16 weeks with both my pregnancies but they did eventually go away.


----------



## MrsC8776

I did take some last night but honestly it didn't work. Normally it works. I think I'm just going to have to fight it and try to sleep it off when I can. 

Good luck with your scan today!


----------



## MummyPony

Scan on 3rd September....seems like forever until we see wigglemunch again!


----------



## runnergrl

sept 3rd? mine isnt till the 11th! thats really forever!!


----------



## MrsC8776

I have to wait until the 14th to see the babies again. It feels like it takes so long between scans. Good luck at your scans ladies!


----------



## MummyPony

It's our 12 week scan but the doctor thinks we are a week ahead than we are so will be 11+2


----------



## Kelly9

I have an update and pic in my journal. My next scan is in a week thank god after the tech and radiologist I had today.


----------



## MrsC8776

Anyone else have horrible acne lately? Mine is beyond horrible and its not only on my face but also my chest. :( I feel gross!


----------



## Kelly9

I had that when I was pg with my son! With my daughter my face was pristine, this time around it's pretty clear.


----------



## MrsC8776

I guess I just have to deal with it. I could go see the dermatologist but they take forever to get in to. I had breakouts before pregnancy just not this bad. Plus before I could use the cream I had on it but I can't with pregnancy.

Oh well I'll just take it as a pregnancy thing and go with it.


----------



## Kelly9

ask the pharmacist, there is one or two brands you can use for acne, one is called spectrogel can't remember the other. I just used concealer and a mineral powder foundation to help conceal the acne, it started to clear a little in third tri but I remember how horrible it was.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks! I'll have to ask. I don't even wear any make up (ever!) so it can't be that. Just the lovely hormones. :winkwink: Maybe its so bad because hubby is right and we have two boys in there. Ok lets not tell him that! :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I was thinking that lol! But with Skyler it was horrible for me like terrible, but at the same time I'd think if it was one of each they'd cancel out haha.


----------



## MrsC8776

:thumbup: I like that idea! Either way though we will be happy. It really isn't that bad which also makes me think that is could be just from stopping the cream I was using. Who knows! On the chest is a whole different story though. I'll figure it out or just live with it.


----------



## Kelly9

It won't last forever, it will improve as your body gets used to the hormones. How is your hair? When I had bad acne I had gorgeous hair, stayed clean and bouncy for days but when my face was clear I had crappy hair much like right now lol.


----------



## boxxey

Im having horrible break outs everywhere.....and my hair is terrible too i wash it and the next day u could fry a pound of bacon in it....its so greasy


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hope you are all doing ok. Finally saw a doctor on Tuesday for first pregnancy related appt, 5 minutes. She told me at it that I should of seen the midwife by now. This really annoyed me because I wasn't even allowed to see the doctor until then and I was told I had to see the doctor before the midwife. They really don't seem very organised. Anyway she decided to order the scan as well because of this, so I'm awaiting two appts. It's possible I'll have a scan before I see a midwife!


----------



## HappyFishie

MrsC8776 said:


> :thumbup: I like that idea! Either way though we will be happy. It really isn't that bad which also makes me think that is could be just from stopping the cream I was using. Who knows! On the chest is a whole different story though. I'll figure it out or just live with it.

My acne is terrible. I stopped using proactiv and I'm just using apricot scrub. It is on my chest as well. Oh... and let's not even get started on my hair. I've lost so much hair in the past three weeks, that I'm shocked that I'm not bald. Darn hormones! :growlmad: I'm hopeful that it will get better, maybe when the hormones stablize or something. lol 

My nausea has subsided and the extreme hunger has returned. :pizza:


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly I'm sorry I forgot you asked about my hair. It seems normal but could also be a little dry. Not greasy or anything like that. Now if I skip a day of washing thats another story but it has always been that way. 

Mrs_B~ I hope everything works out with all the appointments. I hate how everything can be so confusing sometimes. 

Happy~ My hair was falling out real bad when I first got my bfp. I went and got it cut to see if it helped. Do not... I repeat do not do what I did. It was horrible and I regretted it as soon as I got home. I cried for a long time because it ended up being way to short. :haha: Ask kelly she heard all about it and then reminded me that getting a different hair cut during pregnancy is usually a bad idea.


----------



## Kelly9

The great thing about hair is that it grows back and usually faster while pregnant!

My bellys been aching all day, every time I cramp or hurt now I wonder if it's from the hematomas :( I hate all the worrying, can't wait for my next scan already.


----------



## MummyPony

10 weeks and prune today!!!


----------



## boxxey

Woo hooo for prunes ill be a prune on monday.....hope everything gets better....my ms is still bad i hate feeling so blah all the time


----------



## HappyFishie

MrsC: thank u for advice, I will not be cutting it. 

After I posted last night, I got the mother of all MIGRAINES! I believe this was a first for me. It was terrible, I layed in the dark with a cold compress over my head. After almost 2 hours, it was still pounding. I ended up taking a tylenol, although I was very reluctant to take it. It only minimized it a little, but it did not take it away. What about pregnancy causes migraines?


----------



## lolly25

Hi all I think I fit in here still recovering from the shock I'm having baby# 4 im 10+2 and due 21st march x Id not done to bad just nausea but last week accompanied by sickness lol. Had some spotting last week had scan n bubs all fine, strong heartbeat, just hoping stays sticky as had a mmc at 11weeks before dd ( youngest) x healthy and happy 9 months to us all x


----------



## runnergrl

welcome Lolly! and happyfishie-no idea why headaches are so prevalent in pregnancy, but i feel your pain! so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

happyfishie I believe it has something to do with hormones. I've only had migraines and handful of times in my life, usually from being very ill or puking all day long but pregnancy gives me pretty monstrous headaches for about 2 weeks early in second tri. Nothing really helped them, I'd just go to bed at night and pray they were gone when I woke. Not looking forward to them this time either.

Welcome lolly, 4 is going to keep you busy!


----------



## MrsC8776

Yay for prunes!! I will be joining you there tomorrow! :happydance:

Welcome lolly :hi: 

Happy~ I'm sorry to hear about your horrible headache. Mine has been coming and going for the past week. Last night I woke up in the middle of the night with one. That was not a great feeling at all.

I was sitting here thinking that soon we will all be in the 2nd trimester. Anyone have any ideas of what to do with the thread? Should I start another one when we get to that point or see if it can be moved? I would hate to lose people if another one gets started.


----------



## Kelly9

You can ask the admins to move it I believe


----------



## hope2bmum2b

its prune day for me....... and i have officially been pregnant for longer than before!! :happydance: just got to hold it for another.......30weeks!!! counting down to scan date on the 13th first time seeing bean! just praying everything is heading in the right direction. has anyone got a permanent lil bump yet? i was reading last night and the baby gains 13g in the next 2 weeks!!! :wacko: my belly is almost always there these days but less in the mornings so i know its still mainly bloat and not all baby....yet! 
symptoms have been inconsistent for the last couple weeks but still there for sure....and am off work with a virus today. would normally just soldier on through but this time listened to my body and gave in..:shrug:

let me know if you move the thread i will follow.:flower:


----------



## runnergrl

Exciting hope2bmum! My scan is in two weeks and it feels like forever away!! Good luck to you and happy you've made it further than ever! That's exciting!


----------



## InChristAlone

Hey everyone, I've just got back from 2 weeks holiday which was great - perfect timing as I was so tired!! We were camping and it was really relaxing - quite happy to be home so that I can wee in the middle of the night without trekking through the darkness to the wash block though!! (sorry if TMI!).

Am excited today as I spoke to my doctor and I've got an appointment with him on Thursday to hopefully hear the heartbeat, this is the first thing I've had since my original appointment to confirm the pregnancy and then they will refer me for a scan in the next couple of weeks... its starting to feel real now, yay! Just hoping for all good news! It will also be a relief and exciting to be able to tell people! It's getting harder and harder not to say anything!

Has anyone else been having slight cramping? I have been and was a bit worried about it but I think it's normal as things are stretching etc. and also I don't think I've been drinking enough water. I haven't had any amount of bleeding or spotting so I've just put it down to things growing... anyone else had this?

It's been lovely catching up on everyone's news over the past weeks, hope you are all feeling good!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Finally have midwife appointment and scan date. Midwife this Friday and scan next. I'm still really nervous, I've had a couple of very small bleeds, never lasted more than an hour and never been much but it scares me.


----------



## Kinoley

HappyFishie said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I like that idea! Either way though we will be happy. It really isn't that bad which also makes me think that is could be just from stopping the cream I was using. Who knows! On the chest is a whole different story though. I'll figure it out or just live with it.
> 
> My acne is terrible. I stopped using proactiv and I'm just using apricot scrub. It is on my chest as well. Oh... and let's not even get started on my hair. I've lost so much hair in the past three weeks, that I'm shocked that I'm not bald. Darn hormones! :growlmad: I'm hopeful that it will get better, maybe when the hormones stablize or something. lol
> 
> My nausea has subsided and the extreme hunger has returned. :pizza:Click to expand...


I've read that the hair loss could be from low iron levels. I am suffering from it and am completely exhausted all of the time and loosing handfuls of hair every day. The doc said I was just below normal so to try and get more iron in my diet rather than take anything but its hard. My hair dresser on the other hand said it was that my shampoo (H&S) was to harsh for me right now and suggested I buy an expensive organic shampoo. I have seen an improvement but not sure what its down to!


----------



## rmsh1

I get some minor cramps every now and then, they started about a week ago. It is completely normal.

Sept 6th is finally getting closer. That is my booking in appointment, and I get my scan date then. I hope my scan is the week after as I will be 12.5 weeks by then.


----------



## MummyPony

We have our scan on Monday yipeeee


----------



## Kelly9

I have one tomorrow then one on the 10th. Hoping my sch's are gone.


----------



## boxxey

Good luck with the scans


----------



## HappyFishie

Thank you Kinoley, I will ask the doctor about that, maybe they can check my iron levels. 

I have an appointment with gyno on Tuesday, but my my 12 week scan is at the hospital on the 10th. I was wondering what will they do at the appointment on Tuesday at the doc office? Will they scan me on Tuesday and then at the hospital on the 10th also? hmmm?


----------



## InChristAlone

I had my appointment at the Dr's today and heard the heartbeat load and clear - yay!! :) I'll get referred for my scan now so hopefully should have it in the next couple of weeks. I was very relieved to hear that sound! :)


----------



## Kinoley

Wooo scan time for everyone!
Mine is Wed 5th. Good luck everyone!!!
Anyone getting the nuchal fold test done? Its so scary thinking about these risks.


----------



## runnergrl

I have no idea what that is so I doubt Im having it done..


----------



## MrsC8776

:hi: ladies! 

I'm so happy everyone is getting scans and doing well. 

My NT scan is on the 14th. It is scary to think about but its good to be aware also. 

runnergrl it is a scan and bloodwork to see the risks for downs syndrome. If it comes back high you can decide if you want an amnio or not.


----------



## runnergrl

you'd think I should know that having gone through this before! Maybe I am having it done, lol! I am having lots of tests run at my 12+4 scan, maybe that is one of them? It wouldnt change my mind one way or another, but I think it would be a good idea to get educated and be prepared.


----------



## MrsC8776

Exactly, it won't change my mind either but I would like to be prepared just in case. I won't do the amnio though. There is just to much risk of a MC and with twins the risk doubles.


----------



## runnergrl

oh for sure!!! I wont do that one either. i just cant imagine a needle being stuck into my belly to where my baby is! NO THANK YOU!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm having it done but no blood work more so just to see baby again.

When I had the fetal surgery on hannah they essentially put equivalent of 5 amnios into my belly, only with bigger needles/tools. It was very uncomfortable scary and painful. I won't do it again.


----------



## MrsC8776

Mine is to partly see the babies again as well. :blush: I also want to know but I know not to take the numbers to serious because they can give false positives. 

Kelly~ So sorry to hear about that. I'm sure it was so painful. On top of everything else going on.


----------



## runnergrl

yikes, so sorry you went through that!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm having Nuchal scan and blood tests. I just think its better to be prepared. Doubt I'd have cvs or amino though due to risk of miscarriage.


----------



## fisher640

I just booked my NT scan for 9/12. I'd like to know AND it's another chance for an ultrasound!
My first OB appointment was yesterday and it was a total let down. They didn't even try to listen for a heartbeat since it was too early :-( (I'm 9+6 today) she said they will when I come back in four weeks really just felt my uterus and said "yeah that feels about right" (of course it's right it's an IUI baby?! And I've had two dating ultrasounds) and checked me for Stds and blood type and a variety of other things via bloodwork and gave me info packets. The end.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I had my first appt today at 11 weeks and she said they won't listen or the heartbeat until 16 weeks as it can be hard to find before that appt. I think the first appt is largely bloods and questions. Can't wait to have my scan though. This is my first pregnancy and i Don't think it'll feel real, or that I'll stop worrying so much, until I see it.


----------



## EternalWait

I am back to work on Monday, and now dreading it... I have been on holiday since I found out I was pregnant, so I haven't really had to worry about the fatigue, but on Monday I start back on a full timetable and I am dreading the fatigue! I went food shopping today and now I feel like I can barely move, just so tired! Hopefully I'll get my energy back soon as I move towards second trimester :) just 12 days until my scan!!


----------



## HappyFishie

11 weeks today!!!! Yay LIMES!!!!!! 


Has anyone felt any flutters yet? I had felt something on and off for a while, but I wasn't sure and didn't want to sound crazy in case it was gas or something.. But yesterday I felt flutters all day!!! I know that I'm not crazy and it must be my little one bouncing around! Life is good!!!! :happydance: Please tell me I'm not crazy LOL :wacko:


----------



## runnergrl

i don't want to tell you you're crazy, but its still way too early to feel flutters, hun:hugs: I didnt feel movement with my first till 19 weeks. they say first movements can be felt as early as 16 weeks, but if its your first pregnancy, some dont feel baby till 25 weeks.. it might be gas bubbles you are feeling:)


----------



## HappyFishie

the first time was at 5 a.m. while laying on my left side. I was awake and felt a tiny pulsing sensation almost like a faint little twitch. I don't think I had gas at 5 a.m. but u never know. The second time was after cleaning all afternoon, I went up the stairs and I layed down, a few seconds later I felt the flutter again! I tried researching online if others have felt it early and some have felt it around this time. I know it could be confused with gas, but if you really listen to your body you will be amazed! I think that's partly the reason I knew I was pregnant 1 week before my missed period. I remember I told my husband, "Babe, I think I just felt something down there, I think it might be a good sign", the next morning BAM bfp! :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

Well you would be the earliest person I have ever known to feel movement! If that even makes sense. I am very in tune with my body. Still didn't feel anything till 19 weeks last time. Hoping to feel it sooner with this one.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm also very in-tune with my body and I think 11 weeks is to early, especially if this is your first. I felt my first at 15+ something or other which was early then my second I felt at 13+3 and I thought I was crazy but it was movement since she moved on the u/s and I said Oie! and the tech said you felt that? But 11 is early, even now I have feeling inside that feels so much like movement it's crazy but I know it's just things rearranging etc but it does my head in, also makes me smile cause it remind me of when I felt my babies, can't wait for that again, am hoping for early movement again this time around 13-14 weeks.


----------



## runnergrl

I can't wait to feel movement. I hope it's sooner than 19 weeks this time! That is the coolest feeling and it's so reassuring:flower:


----------



## MummyPony

Lime lime lime!


----------



## HappyFishie

I told my best friend and she told me she felt her first little flutters really early as well. I guess I'll have to wait and see if it is consistant for the next couple of weeks to see if it was actual flutters and not gas. :blush: LOL As for now I'm chalking it up to the baby. LOL 

Eternal: I've also been off ALL summer since I found out I was pregnant too. Work begins on Tuesday for me. I am sure the first two weeks might be hard, especially getting used to full time hours and work schedule.


----------



## MrsC8776

Yay for limes this week! 

As for movement... everyone is different. I haven't felt anything but I'm really looking forward to it. With twins I wonder if it happens earlier. :shrug: 

fisher our scans are very close together. I can't wait. Seems so far away. 

Sorry they wouldn't listen for a heartbeat for you ladies. Did you even get to see it? The tech at my OB hasn't listened either but at the fertility clinic we got to hear them. Maybe because that was an internal scan. 

When is everyone going to try to find out the sex of their baby? If you even are?


----------



## KelleyNJen

Kinoley said:


> Wooo scan time for everyone!
> Mine is Wed 5th. Good luck everyone!!!
> Anyone getting the nuchal fold test done? Its so scary thinking about these risks.

We are having the test on sept 12th, yes it is scary but better to be prepared. Good luck with yours!


----------



## MummyPony

We have scan on monday! Yay! Doctor thinks we're a week ahead than we actually are!
Not sure if we will have nuchal fold test


----------



## Kelly9

I booked a private apt for Oct 9th to potentially find out gender :blush:


----------



## MrsC8776

Are gender scans usually only done as private scans? How do you book a private scan?


----------



## Kelly9

You can be told the gender at your 18 week scan out here but I want to know at 16 weeks lol so I booked privately, a lot of private places won't tell you till 18-20 weeks but some bend the rules and do it. I just googled for private scan places and found the one I use.


----------



## EternalWait

We told my partners grandparents today, his nan said 'i know, I can see'... I didn't think I was showing yet! And I've actually lost nearly 2 stone since I last saw her!! Maybe I need to think about really baggy tops until I'm ready to tell work! 11 weeks tomorrow, just 11 more days until my scan :)


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hi ladies,

when i saw my midwife about 3 weeks ago she asked if we wanted the downs syndrome test and we said no as that doesnt matter for us either way. but is the nuchal scan different, is that the one that emasures the fold of skin at the back of the neck to test for spina bifida?? do they just do that at all 12 weeks scans or do you have to ask for it??? i have my scan in 12 days..counting down so need to make sure i get the right tests...desperatley want to know if everything is ok...:flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

hope2be that is the downs test and I believe they test for other things as well. For us it doesn't matter either way as well. Just like to be prepared and its an extra scan. They do it around the 12 week mark but I know there is a time frame it can only be done in. My next scan is in 12 days as well!


----------



## hope2bmum2b

thankyou have just had a look on google. a bit annoyed with my midwfe that she didnt explain it properly because she knew ths was my 2nd pregnancy she seemed to just assume we knew alot..but we never even got to our 1st midwife appointment last time.
aslong as we see a hb and development is progressing as it should thats fine 

thanks or replying. all the best to see your 2 again in 12 days..


----------



## InChristAlone

Hi everyone, it's been a bit quiet on here, how is everyone doing?

Just got my scan date through today - finally!! It's next Friday at 12:30, really looking forward to that and then being able to tell people! I have my booking in appointment with the midwife too on Tuesday 18th.

Still feeling nauseous in the evenings and I'm so tired, I think I'm even more tired recently than I have been! How has everyone else been feeling?


----------



## Kelly9

Tired! and gassy and pukey.... ugh.


----------



## Kinoley

Hi all 
I had my scan yesterday and everything looks perfect. Phew!
The baby looks great, wriggling all over the place :) The sch is gone, so I am much relieved.
I think its a girl, dh thinks its a boy lol
We can now tell the world officially we are having our first baby!


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm doing pretty good. Very tired all the time. My next appointment is next Friday so I'm excited. InChristAlone it looks like we will be going in on the same day! :happydance: I keep having this feeling that we are having one of each. I will be happy no matter what though. We should find out the second or third week of October. I can't wait!


----------



## Kinoley

MrsC8776 said:


> I'm doing pretty good. Very tired all the time. My next appointment is next Friday so I'm excited. InChristAlone it looks like we will be going in on the same day! :happydance: I keep having this feeling that we are having one of each. I will be happy no matter what though. We should find out the second or third week of October. I can't wait!

This last week I've really felt the tiredness and nausea lift. I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## MrsC8776

Kinoley said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good. Very tired all the time. My next appointment is next Friday so I'm excited. InChristAlone it looks like we will be going in on the same day! :happydance: I keep having this feeling that we are having one of each. I will be happy no matter what though. We should find out the second or third week of October. I can't wait!
> 
> This last week I've really felt the tiredness and nausea lift. I hope you get some relief soon!Click to expand...

Thank you but being super tired as just kicked in recently. I hope it does but if not I don't mind taking naps. :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Kinoley I didn't realize you had an SCH I had two discovered at my 9 week scan by my 10th week scan they were less then 1 cm in any direction so praying they're gone for my 12 week on monday! Congrats on yours being gone! Was it very big at all? Did you have bleeding at all or spotting? I haven't had any.


----------



## Kinoley

Kelly9 said:


> Kinoley I didn't realize you had an SCH I had two discovered at my 9 week scan by my 10th week scan they were less then 1 cm in any direction so praying they're gone for my 12 week on monday! Congrats on yours being gone! Was it very big at all? Did you have bleeding at all or spotting? I haven't had any.

hi Kelly 
I had brown spotting at 7 weeks and then red bleeding at 8 weeks. I had an emergency scan and they saw the SCH but it was only 1.5cm so I was told not to worry but to take pelvic rest. I had small spotting for another week and then nothing. I didn't know whether it was still bleeding or not but there was no sign of it yesterday on the scan. Everything looked healthy and bubba measured 4 days ahead. You'll be fine! One of my dr just said its implantation bleeding for the placenta and its really common. Good luck for Monday :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Mine were bigger they were 1.4x3.5x2.5 and 1.6x5.3x something so I was very happy especially since I haven't had bleeding, my body is just reabsorbing them. I'm also on pelvic rest. Hoping to be off it come my next scan, poor hubby lol.


----------



## SunflowerMama

InChristAlone and MrsC,
My 12-week scan is also next Friday, 14th Sept. Hope all is well is the LO. 
Kelly and Kinoley,
My SCH was found at 5 weeks when I started spotting and then full-on bleeding. Though after a good pelvic rest it was gone by week 6 but the dark brown spotting went only at 8 weeks. Hasn't come back every since but all of us with SCH at any time in the pregnancy need to be careful about not lifting weight. My DD is pretty sad about that part that I can't carry her any more :( so I try and make up by putting her on my lap every once in a while.
Finally, fatigue is catching up with me this week. I wake up so fresh and ready to take on the day, but by 11 a.m. I am super tired and sleepy. I literally have to fight to keep myself awake to go pick up my DD from kindergarten at 12.30.
Well, that's all for now. Wish all you ladies a super weekend!!


----------



## InChristAlone

Ooh exciting that a few of us have our scans on the same day! I'm also really relieved to hear that it isn't just me who has been struck down by fatigue this week, I thought it was meant to be getting better by now & thought I was going crazy!! Have a great day everyone


----------



## Kelly9

Sunflower I can't help but pic up my son he's 25 pounds but I have been having him walk more and letting him get out of his car seat instead of me picking him up etc. Am taking it as easy as I possibly can. Only a few more days till I'll know if they're gone. Are those who have had an SCH in a pregnancy more likely to get others in the same or subsequent pregnancies?


----------



## Kinoley

Kelly - Heres to the end of pelvic rest! Its been a long month :) 

Sunflowermama - thanks for that. I feel so much better these days and with the all clear I've been getting back to my old routine. But were moving apartments this weekend and I may have been tempted to help out. I'll tell DH you said he's on his own lol


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Had scan today. They've moved my due date forward to 19/3. It was amazing. Little bean was so active that the sonographer really struggled to get the shots she needed. It was 15 minutes of kicking, waving and somersaults in all directions. After all my paranoia and the bleeds, which she could not see any reason for, there was the little bean showing off for us. The pics aren't great but I don't care, finally seeing our little bean was awesome.


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hello everyone

almost letting myself get excited but not carried away. im too cautious. but just 6 days until my scan....symptoms have defineyley subsided since about 10+4/5 w. still get the odd bout of nausea...and am still of lots of food , boobs are noticeable every now and again but nothing is as consistent as was getting nausea every day all day for about 3 and a half weeks! which i know isnt long AT ALL...but it was long enough. i only hope its all ok . also interested on how your bumps are progressing. mine develops as the day goes on but its a definite baby belly not just all food and water im sure of that. love the end of the day not so keen on the morning belly check..
mostly just look a bit fat as it hangs over my jeans that fitted me just last week... and noticing even my pj's are tight now.

im having an awful time at work. really feel like im not doing a good job and im a supervisor too so there's alot on me. im just so preoccupied and not focused feel like i should have taken the last month off. also have been told by a friend that im guna get an earfull from my boss on monday..it's just not me..! anyone else struggling to focus??? :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

I can focus but it's worse and better at different times. I have no bump in the morning then a small bump in the evening but it's not baby as otherwise it wouldn't disappear in the morning, though I guess technically it's my intestines and things moving up to because of baby. Meh. I'm not expecting to show till like 18 weeks at least where people who didn't know me would wonder. 

Scan monday... I work the weekend, praying it passes fast.


----------



## EternalWait

Yay, 12 weeks today! And first scan on Wednesday :) getting back to work hasn't been as bad as I thought, although afterschool meetings are completely lost on me. And when I get home that's it, I'm completely useless. The fatigue,nausea and now dizziness are taking turns, but nothing unmanageable- though sugar seems to help the nausea which I'm a bit worried about as I'm overweight and don't want it to be a sign of diabetes. 

Other good news is it looks like I will be able to tell work soon- the promotion I have been waiting for is coming out, and since my boss offered people condoms when 5 teachers were on maternity last year, I don't feel I can tell them until I have at least given it a shot- plus my career can (and will) happen alongside my family, so I don't want it to end up unnecessarily on hold. 

Was bought our first baby present yesterday- my brother came to stay for a few days and couldn't resist the tiny baby stuff when we visited hard rock cafe :) it's so cute... Can't stop smiling at it! 

Bring on Wednesday, finally get to see our lil bean and make sure everything is okay- then into second tri, where life is supposed to be rosy :):)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hi eternal wait. I don't want to tell work either. I got a promotion a month before I found out but it's on a one year secondment and I severely doubt it'll be waiting for me when I go back. Although I know my colleagues will be supportive the new management is completely cut throat. It's got me down a little because all my colleagues acknowledge me as the best person in the department and I love my new job. Still I'd rather be a mum, I just wish I didn't have the distinct impression that it means waving goodbye to a job I love.


----------



## EternalWait

Mrs_bump, I know what you mean. I want this promotion- it's not where I ultimately want to be but it is a step in the right direction. It's awful having to lie- I am going to tell them I didn't know, but it also truly feels like a necessity. I am gonna take keeping in touch days to cover the most important days that I would be missing, but I think that's necessary in order to be able to move up again when the time is right... It's taken long enough to get them to recognise the work I do, but it took us nearly two years to conceive and I refuse to be negative about finally getting our lil bundle. :) hopefully your management will see how good you are in your new role and the job will be there when you get back.


----------



## HappyFishie

Hello ladies! I started work this week and on the first day back I kept getting weird looks. I decided to tell my boss since people were already suspecting that I was pregnant and I didn't want to be stuck in rumor land, I just caved in and announced it on FB so I wouldn't have to hide it anymore and be given the "weird looks". It felt great, because so many people said that they had a feeling since I had a bump. :haha:

I go for a scan at the hospital tomorrow and they also referred me to a genetic specialist for tomorrow as well. I can't wait for the scan tomorrow because I heard that you can see the bean clearer with the hospital equipment rather than the one at the doc office. 

Best of all: I finally bought my first pair of maternity pants! WOOHOO! :happydance: I couldn't wait any longer. I tried using rubber bands on my work pants, and belly bands, etc. it was very uncomfortable. I found a good bargain on 2 pairs of maternity pants and when I tried them on, they felt GREAT!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm in mat pants for work but when I'm not working i can still wear my regular pants which is nice. 

Scan tomorrow.... I'm very nervous and wigging out a little. Ugh.


----------



## hope2bmum2b

HappyFishie said:


> Hello ladies! I started work this week and on the first day back I kept getting weird looks. I decided to tell my boss since people were already suspecting that I was pregnant and I didn't want to be stuck in rumor land, I just caved in and announced it on FB so I wouldn't have to hide it anymore and be given the "weird looks". It felt great, because so many people said that they had a feeling since I had a bump. :haha:
> 
> I go for a scan at the hospital tomorrow and they also referred me to a genetic specialist for tomorrow as well. I can't wait for the scan tomorrow because I heard that you can see the bean clearer with the hospital equipment rather than the one at the doc office.
> 
> Best of all: I finally bought my first pair of maternity pants! WOOHOO! :happydance: I couldn't wait any longer. I tried using rubber bands on my work pants, and belly bands, etc. it was very uncomfortable. I found a good bargain on 2 pairs of maternity pants and when I tried them on, they felt GREAT!

hooray for mat pants. i bought 2 pairs for work last week and they are just blissful!!!!! i have a weeks holiday this week, scan thursday and then cant wait to go back and SHOUT IT OUT!!! people are talking already too.


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hi ladeis

question, ive been getting sharp pains on the right side if my groin right in the corner and in exactly the same place..on and off since yesterday morning. they last a few seconds and then are gone then come back every now and again and can last half hour as frequent as every few mins...???? 
am feeling the need to wee but not actually having anything to wee if you know what i mean..any ideas.??? might see doc tues. scan thursday.


----------



## Kelly9

^ I had that on my right side same place they lasted on and off for a few days then went away.


----------



## boxxey

sounds like round legemet pain......stretching


----------



## rmsh1

Had my dating and NT scan today :) NT measurement was 1.2mm. All looks well
 



Attached Files:







12wks scan100912a.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kelly9

Aww! Yay! I'm still waiting for mine, another 3.5 hours to go.


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck! I was a nervous mess!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm a rediculous mess. Like I think I'm going to bawl when I get in there. Nearly cried about it at my prenatal this morning.


----------



## Kelly9

The scan went well! I'm so relieved risk for downs is ridiculously low :) Hematomas are gone and baby is healthy, no signs of other anomalies at this point :) Looks like we get to tell people now.

https://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx211/kelly8910/export--86324645-1.jpg


----------



## Kinoley

Kelly9 said:


> The scan went well! I'm so relieved risk for downs is ridiculously low :) Hematomas are gone and baby is healthy, no signs of other anomalies at this point :) Looks like we get to tell people now.


Congrats! That's great news.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and I'm getting me some loving tonight! WOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

^ I'm jealous :haha: 21 days!

Great scans ladies! I look forward to the ones coming soon.


----------



## Kelly9

^ yes well you could at least have your own "party" I couldn't do anything! Had one orgasm in my sleep and felt sooooo bad about it.


----------



## MrsC8776

Good point. Enjoy your evening! :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

^ :rofl: Now to get my hubby in the same room as me.


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm sure once he hears about the good news he will be in the same room within seconds.


----------



## Kelly9

yeah it didn't take to much persuading


----------



## InChristAlone

Kelly9 said:


> The scan went well! I'm so relieved risk for downs is ridiculously low :) Hematomas are gone and baby is healthy, no signs of other anomalies at this point :) Looks like we get to tell people now.
> 
> https://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx211/kelly8910/export--86324645-1.jpg

Beautiful picture!! I'm so pleased, that's awesome news that everything is good! :thumbup:


----------



## SunflowerMama

congrats on the great scan, Rmsh1 and Kelly9!! Way to go, ladies! Now its my turn on Friday and I am a nervous wreck too. Hope all is well and then I can get my glass of wine :wine: hubby's promised me! So looking forward to it ;)


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies, I have my first scan tomorrow morning :) can't wait! Really excited, but also a little nervous! Just wanna know everything is okay and see our lil one on screen :) then soon I can tell everyone and stop stooping at the end of the day so people dong notice the bump/ bloat!


----------



## Kelly9

^ we just announced to everyone, so nice not to have to hide it anymore!


----------



## InChristAlone

Kelly9 said:


> ^ we just announced to everyone, so nice not to have to hide it anymore!

Yay! How was it? I bet it was awesome to be able to share your news!


----------



## JenJen80

Hi ladies I don't post here much but I have my scan tomorrow :).

We still haven't told anyone but off to my mums straight after the scan tomorrow.


----------



## EternalWait

Omg jenjen I can't believe you have not told anyone at all! We have told close family and friends, but will start telling everyone else in a few weeks, I can't imagine not having anyone that knows at all!


----------



## Kelly9

It was fun I posted a pic of a bun in my oven, people thought it was cute.


----------



## MrsC8776

I'll be the odd ball out and admit I told everyone weeks ago. Close family right when we found out because they knew we were doing fertility treatment. We announced to the world at 6w5d. 

Jen and Eternal good luck at your scans!


----------



## boxxey

I have my NT scan on Friday but heres my scan from my drs office not great quality but ill have a good pic fri


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Even post scan I have only told family, 2 friends and hr at work. I still worry about problems and feel I couldn't face everyone if something were to go wrong. I wll tell more people but only when I'm ready. I think everyone has to do what feels ok to them.


----------



## MummyPony

Good luck to everyone with scans!!! We told everyone at 7weeks!


----------



## rmsh1

Mrs_Bump said:


> Even post scan I have only told family, 2 friends and hr at work. I still worry about problems and feel I couldn't face everyone if something were to go wrong. I wll tell more people but only when I'm ready. I think everyone has to do what feels ok to them.

This is the same as me, but I have not told work yet and dont intend to right now. Only told family and two close friends so far. Will tell more friends when it feels right :)


----------



## EternalWait

Scan went well, will try and upload a picture in a minute. Measuring 12 weeks exactly, so due date has dropped back to 27th march... The sonographer said everything looks fine, we heard the heartbeat which was amazing :) so happy- it's suddenly become so real!!


----------



## hope2bmum2b

yikes my scan is tomorrow....finally its tomorrow:happydance:. everytime i think about i i get all teary!!!:blush: im desperate to shout it from the roof tops. everything crossed for 2pm!!!!! im going to be a wreck!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## hope2bmum2b

we're all plums.......hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## hope2bmum2b

Kelly9 said:


> Oh and I'm getting me some loving tonight! WOOHOOO!!!!

hahaha...i reckon me and dh will "celebrate" this week too, its been a fair while...:blush:


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all Scan went really well. Baby was lying on it's front and wouldn't turn over lol so we have a funny scan pic.
It was all very exciting and I am now exactly 13 weeks today :)
I told my mum and I made her cry she is sooo happy bless her.


----------



## littlesteph

Hi ladies
i need to change my due, had my 12 week scan yesturday and due a couple of days earlier then i thought. i'm due march 24th rather then the 27th.


----------



## SunflowerMama

Had my NT scan a day earlier, thus today!! Got to see my LO and was so nervous till the doc measured the Nuchal fold...its all well. LO was jumping around....I couldn't stop smiling :happydance:
Well, Mrs C, my due date is 24th March now. Do change on the thread if you can and all the best to you and everyone else for the scan tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## MrsC8776

Sunflower I'm glad all went well today! I changed all the new due dates that I know of on the first page. If anything else changes please let me know. :flower:

Scan day tomorrow! I can't wait to see my little ones!


----------



## EternalWait

Little steph, you and I jace swapped due dates, I was 24th and am now 27th! Just need to change my tickers now! 

Just waiting on this promotion, then I think I'll tell everyone at work, it's so much harder keeping it a secret now we have seen lo and know everything is good!


----------



## littlesteph

EternalWait said:


> Little steph, you and I jace swapped due dates, I was 24th and am now 27th! Just need to change my tickers now!
> 
> Just waiting on this promotion, then I think I'll tell everyone at work, it's so much harder keeping it a secret now we have seen lo and know everything is good!

haha thats so strange. i changed mine pretty much striaght away :D i was so surprised i pretty good with all my dates.

i couldn't kept it quite for as long as you have. i told my boss 2 days after i found out


----------



## linzylou

I've been MIA for a few weeks but I'm back now! Went on a two-week road trip and was super worried about my nausea but once I discovered that carbs are my best friend, I was okay (applesauce was a lifesaver, as well). I had my 12 week scan yesterday! It was surreal and very amazing. The baby was bouncing away in there and looked very good. The tech THINKS it's a girl :happydance: but I'm not buying anything pink until our next u/s at 20 weeks... but still very exciting! My nausea is pretty much non-existent these days (I can stomach all the food groups again!!) but I'm still using the restroom once an hour and OH keeps asking me when the mood swings are supposed to stop, lol. Anyone else experiencing insomnia? Most nights I can't fall asleep before 2-3am even though I'm dead tired.

Congrats to everyone!! These are exciting times!


----------



## boxxey

I have my NT scan tomorrow


----------



## Kinoley

boxxey said:


> I have my NT scan tomorrow

Good luck with that, you'll be fine!


----------



## Kelly9

Woohoo for all the scans and those coming tomorrow!!!! 

I still wish my techs would take a guess at the gender boo!


----------



## boxxey

Im going into Ottawa which takes me 1hr 45 mins cause my town doesnt do nt scans gunna be a long day


----------



## EternalWait

Over twelve weeks and this morning I have my first experience of full on sickness! It has certainly made me grateful that I haven't had to deal with it all the way through- I'll never even think 'this nausea is awful I'd rather just actually be sick' again! I promise!


----------



## fisher640

EternalWait said:


> Over twelve weeks and this morning I have my first experience of full on sickness! It has certainly made me grateful that I haven't had to deal with it all the way through- I'll never even think 'this nausea is awful I'd rather just actually be sick' again! I promise!

I'm 12 today and I've been actually sick more in the last two days than the whole time combined! Yesterday I was in the bathroom at work saying "come on placenta I thought you were supposed to be making things get better around now" :-/


----------



## hope2bmum2b

:nope:HERE GOES.......
:nope:
ive been putting this off for days trying to drag it out and pretend i still belong here...but i dont. by monday afternoon my baby will be gone. really its gone already. :angel:
at my 12 week scan there was no HB..no movement at all, no fluid. the baby measured 19mm-8 weeks. i couldnt believe it, my body tricked me into thinking id made it to the 2nd tri..id felt changes my symptoms subsided at 10 and a half weeks but id heard so much about that being normal and everyone being different..blah blah blah..god im so devastated. this is my 2nd miscarriage this year and i just cant believe i have to go through it again. my dh doesnt want me to mc naturally as the pain was unbearable for me and for him to watch last time. and anyway its looking like for some reason my body isnt recognising that the baby shouldnt be there anymore. its been floating there doing nothing, not developing , not growing into a prune or a lime or a plum....just floating for over a month!!! so im booked in for a d+c on monday. im scared though. they gave me a leaflet and i can have general or local but either way its an op and there's always risks. i have been having period like aches for a couple of days now but i think monday will be the day...the 2nd saddest day of my life, our lives. my husband is such and amazing person its so hard to support him when i cant get myself out of bed in the morning. 
well its good bye and good luck to you all. i wont even be demoting myself back to the TTC forums for a while. twice heartbreak in one year is enough for us..there are other things we can do for a few years and then see if mother nature has decided its our turn. just pray that one day a bean chooses me as its mum. i'll be great, i know i will. :flower:


----------



## MummyPony

hope2bmum2b said:


> :nope:HERE GOES.......
> :nope:
> ive been putting this off for days trying to drag it out and pretend i still belong here...but i dont. by monday afternoon my baby will be gone. really its gone already. :angel:
> at my 12 week scan there was no HB..no movement at all, no fluid. the baby measured 19mm-8 weeks. i couldnt believe it, my body tricked me into thinking id made it to the 2nd tri..id felt changes my symptoms subsided at 10 and a half weeks but id heard so much about that being normal and everyone being different..blah blah blah..god im so devastated. this is my 2nd miscarriage this year and i just cant believe i have to go through it again. my dh doesnt want me to mc naturally as the pain was unbearable for me and for him to watch last time. and anyway its looking like for some reason my body isnt recognising that the baby shouldnt be there anymore. its been floating there doing nothing, not developing , not growing into a prune or a lime or a plum....just floating for over a month!!! so im booked in for a d+c on monday. im scared though. they gave me a leaflet and i can have general or local but either way its an op and there's always risks. i have been having period like aches for a couple of days now but i think monday will be the day...the 2nd saddest day of my life, our lives. my husband is such and amazing person its so hard to support him when i cant get myself out of bed in the morning.
> well its good bye and good luck to you all. i wont even be demoting myself back to the TTC forums for a while. twice heartbreak in one year is enough for us..there are other things we can do for a few years and then see if mother nature has decided its our turn. just pray that one day a bean chooses me as its mum. i'll be great, i know i will. :flower:

I'm so sorry *hugs*


----------



## MrsC8776

hope2be :hugs: :cry: I'm so sorry. I will be thinking of you on Monday. Sounds like your husband is a great support for you. I know he needs support as well but you guys need to lean on each other right now. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hope2be I'm so sad and sorry to hear this. A bean will choose you one day.


----------



## HappyFishie

Hope2Be: I am sooooo sorry....thinking of you and sending lot's of hugs.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## boxxey

my NT scan from friday :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Beautiful! You reminded me that I forgot to update in this thread. :dohh:

I also had my NT scan on Friday. Took a while... almost two hours. The US tech got frustrated a few times with the babies because they wouldn't move. She left the room for a few minutes and had me jump up and down. This happened twice. Before she resorted to me jumping and her leaving she had me cough a million times. The babies were just being lazy but of course when she didn't need them moving they were crazy ones. Baby B is the mover and Baby A is the kicker.
 



Attached Files:







Baby A.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 9









Baby B.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## boxxey

they look beautiful


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you! :cloud9: We are beyond excited. I had to show my hubby the pictures over email and he was so shocked to see hands. :haha: His response was priceless! We don't go back until the 12th of October now. Fingers crossed we can find out the genders then.


----------



## boxxey

My gender scan is after oct 22


----------



## MrsC8776

Thats so exciting! :happydance: I can't wait to start filling the first page with all the genders.

Edit~ I was just about to go ask for this thread to be moved to the groups area. Looks like they moved it before being asked.


----------



## MummyPony

Eeep gorgeous scan! Our Bub was too wiggly for the technician and she had trouble doing all the measurements she needed!!!

Our gender scan is 5th November :)


----------



## Kelly9

My private scan is oct 9th but my official anatomy scan is Oct 23. I can't wait! 23 more days!


----------



## MummyPony

So exciting!!!! I hope the scan is clear enough I see, so far they've been a little fuzzy and Bub has been so wiggly!!


----------



## MrsC8776

It has been very quiet in here. How is everyone doing? I hope all is well. :flower:


----------



## boxxey

Im so sick with cold, and have massive dental work that cant wait till after baby, im so scared it sucks, im afraid of the dentist lol but i guess avoiding the him for so many years has caught up


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry to hear you are so sick and have to go to the dentist on top of that. :( I'm sure it won't be as bad as you think it will be. Good luck.


----------



## boxxey

I have to have my teeth pulled and replaced......10 yrs ago i had no cavities, then i had 4 kids and now onto my ,5th and they r terrible.....hope they get them done fast


----------



## Kelly9

I hope it goes smoothly for you, I'm not a fan of the dentist either.


----------



## MummyPony

We heard babies heartbeat for the first time!!! Have seen it on scans but this is the first time we heard it!!! Amazing!


----------



## linzylou

MummyPony, that's awesome!! :happydance: I can't wait until to hear mine again (I've only heard the HB once so far and not sure when I will get to again). It IS amazing!

boxxey, boo for the dentist. I hope it goes well!

On a side note, I've been craving mustard. Spicy mustard. I actually ate a MUSTARD sandwich today. Nothing else on it, just a deli roll and mustard.


----------



## Cupcake_Queen

Hello!!! Can I join you all please?? Im due March 23rd :) xxxx


----------



## fisher640

My cystic fibrosis test came back positive so now I'm in freak out limbo for another 1.5 weeks til DHs test comes back and we know if we have to do CVS/Amnio on the baby :cry: kind of racing against the clock for CVS cause I turn 13w tomorrow. Neither of us has anyone in our family so it's a total shock. At this rate I'm going to be like 20 weeks before I feel like I can relax, get excited and I don't know... TELL PEOPLE (I've still only told like 3 people other than my parents)


----------



## MrsC8776

boxxey~ I hope it goes ok. 

Mummy~ How amazing it is to hear the heartbeat for the first time. Puts you on :cloud9:

lindz~ At least something is tasting good. Food just tastes horrible to me lately.

cucake~ Welcome! :hi: 

fisher~ I'm so sorry you have this to deal with. I hope that everything will be ok and your dh's test comes back clear. I'll be thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## Kelly9

Fisher the worry sucks but if your dh's comes back negative then the only thing that could happen is your child may or may not be a carrier, you need both parents with the gene to have a child with CF and even then it has to be the mutated gene that develops from both parents to have it, the odds are still in your favour! Try to have some hope and enjoy your beautiful baby in your belly. I'll keep praying that your husband is gene marker free so that all you need to have done is see whether or not your child is a carrier. Do you know when the results come in?

ps, I'm sure you know all about how the carriers/markers work so sorry if that was a repeat, just trying to instil some hope!


----------



## littlesteph

hello ladies been awhile since i've posted here.
how is everyone. 
everyone looking forward to finding out what your having if you havan't already?


----------



## MummyPony

We find out 6weeks time!!!! Seems forever!!


----------



## SunflowerMama

Well, some stressing news from me. My NT scan came out great but when put together with the double marker, my chances of having a Down's baby is 1:130 which is high risk. We are going in for a detailed scan and then amniocentesis. DH and I have been in a daze since the last 2 days when we got the news...just thawing to possibilities now and its not easy.
Fisher, I know exactly what you must be feeling waiting for the test results to come back. I don't know how we are going to wait a month till the scan and amnio now.
Ladies, pls pray for my baby. Love to you all.


----------



## MrsC8776

We hopefully find out what the twins are in 18 days! 

Sunflower~ So sorry to hear that you are at high risk. :hugs: That must be hard and nothing I say will make it better. I do know that there are so many things that give false "positives" so try and wait for the next testing. When did you have yours done? I had mine done on the 14th and won't know anything for over a month I think because there is a second part of the test with blood work. There is someone who is doing something with there amnio to get it back within 2 days rather than 2 weeks. Maybe ask your dr if there is anything they can do to get the results sooner. Hopefully you are just getting a false positive. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## SunflowerMama

Mrs C,
Thanks for your wishes. Actually, I am waiting for the detailed scan and then the amnio to be done only on the 22nd of Oct...one whole month of this torture...if you know what I mean. My high risk score came as an integrated score from my NT scan and biochemical blood work (double marker).
The wait is for amnio to be done...the result they say will be back in a week after that. Trying hard to relax and not get worked up because its a whole month to go.
Hope its really all false negative...


----------



## fisher640

SunflowerMama said:


> Well, some stressing news from me. My NT scan came out great but when put together with the double marker, my chances of having a Down's baby is 1:130 which is high risk. We are going in for a detailed scan and then amniocentesis. DH and I have been in a daze since the last 2 days when we got the news...just thawing to possibilities now and its not easy.
> Fisher, I know exactly what you must be feeling waiting for the test results to come back. I don't know how we are going to wait a month till the scan and amnio now.
> Ladies, pls pray for my baby. Love to you all.


The waiting is tooooorture. It's only been a full week for me and I've had at least three meltdowns. Unless DH is negative then I'll be in the same boat as you. I think the cut off for CVS Is 14 weeks which is Saturday for me. :-/ so if they don't get the results back soon I'll have to wait another month-ish for the Amnio. It's hard to be happy/excited about this while there's a black cloud of uncertainty hanging over our heads.


----------



## fisher640

As a side note... Hows everyones sickness? Mine is no better. In fact I think it's worse now than it was?! Im getting a little tired of the constant nausea and food aversions and now puking all the time.


----------



## MummyPony

fisher640 said:


> As a side note... Hows everyones sickness? Mine is no better. In fact I think it's worse now than it was?! Im getting a little tired of the constant nausea and food aversions and now puking all the time.

Wife is the same, still feels awful! Sick twice this morning before work and constant nauseau and food aversion! She is sill 7/10lbs lighter than just before she fell pregnant!


----------



## MrsC8776

SunflowerMama said:


> Mrs C,
> Thanks for your wishes. Actually, I am waiting for the detailed scan and then the amnio to be done only on the 22nd of Oct...one whole month of this torture...if you know what I mean. My high risk score came as an integrated score from my NT scan and biochemical blood work (double marker).
> The wait is for amnio to be done...the result they say will be back in a week after that. Trying hard to relax and not get worked up because its a whole month to go.
> Hope its really all false negative...

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that everything goes well and it comes back negative.



fisher640 said:


> As a side note... Hows everyones sickness? Mine is no better. In fact I think it's worse now than it was?! Im getting a little tired of the constant nausea and food aversions and now puking all the time.

Doing great! I would think with two in there the ms would be twice as bad but mine went away about a week or two ago and I never once threw up. Sorry to hear that you are sicker than before. I'm sure that isn't fun at all. 



MummyPony said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> As a side note... Hows everyones sickness? Mine is no better. In fact I think it's worse now than it was?! Im getting a little tired of the constant nausea and food aversions and now puking all the time.
> 
> Wife is the same, still feels awful! Sick twice this morning before work and constant nauseau and food aversion! She is sill 7/10lbs lighter than just before she fell pregnant!Click to expand...

So sorry to hear your wife is still really sick. I hope the ms passes soon for you ladies.


----------



## Kelly9

I still have ms to, it comes and goes sometimes a few times a day sometimes it's there all day or sometimes I get a day or two off but it's always there. Waiting eagerly for it to go away, I think it will be soon.

I hope you two ladies get some reassuring news and very soon :hugs:


----------



## staceyj83

Hi can I join im due march 24th


----------



## MummyPony

staceyj83 said:


> Hi can I join im due march 24th

Welcome!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

staceyj83 said:


> Hi can I join im due march 24th

Welcome! :hi: We have the same due date!


----------



## staceyj83

Hi I love my due date


----------



## boxxey

6 teeth pulled, omg no drugs sucks, well the worst part of it all is right now, my mouth is so frozze its making me gagg :-( hopefully it heals fast


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs: Sorry I hope it heals fast!


----------



## boxxey

Ty me 2


----------



## Kelly9

Here's to a fast recovery, I can't imagine having that many pulled at once.


----------



## staceyj83

hope you heal up fast


----------



## MrsC8776

When is everyone having their gender scan? If you aren't having one let me know and I'll put yellow next to your name. I'll add the date on your gender scan next to your name on the first page. After you find out I will change the date to the gender. I can't wait to see what everyone is having! 

I will be having mine on 10/19. Hopefully the babies let us see. :happydance: I have a boy/girl feeling.


----------



## boxxey

I feel not to bad......thanks ladies, i dont know when my scan is yet , sometime after the 22


----------



## staceyj83

Oct 25th feels like forever I wont be shocked if they said a 3rd girl for us lol


----------



## MrsC8776

boxxey hopefully you find out soon. 

stacey Yay for finding out a month from today.

I put the wrong date for mine. :dohh: Its actually the 12th. I don't know why I thought the 19th.


----------



## staceyj83

Lucky im hoping little bean still likes to run from the doppler when we go in 2 days so they will look at baby and maybe see something lol a month thats all feels longer


----------



## Kelly9

Mines the 9th of oct and I'm thinking :pink: for myself.


----------



## MrsC8776

Yours is so soon Tiff! I'm excited for you to find out.


----------



## Kelly9

OMG ME TO! Seems like time is dragging. I've been preoccupying myself with other people's scans to distract me, I have a bnb bud having on on thursday then friday then I'm on my own for 9 days. ugh.


----------



## MummyPony

Ahhhh your scans are all so soon!!! We have to wait until 5th November!! That saying maybe we'll get a clearer look at Bub as theyll be bigger as its been rather fuzzy so far due to wife's tilted uterus!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

30th october for me, bang on my 20 weeks. Much like my 12 week scan I'm more scared than excited. I worry something will be wrong with LO and as this is primarily anomaly scanning that's the bit I want to concentrate on. I want a healthy LO, either gender is good but I do still really want to know.


----------



## BStar

Hi Ladies how are you all doing? 
It's been a while since I have been on and posted anything, so i just spent yesterday and today catching up on where everyone is at. How exciting we are all in the second trimester!!

I've just been in Bali for 10 days and got home on Sunday night, before that I was so busy with getting work up to date and trying to rush to have my nuchal scan in the right time frame.

I had my last OB appt on the 5th Sep and he said that i measured 5 days further along than he first thought, the I went for my Nuchal scan and the u/s tech dated me bck at my original gestation. Anyways other than that little bit of excitement not much has been happening.
The u/s tech said that the fold was 1.5mm which is pretty good but i have to wait to get the results of my bloodwork which i will be getting on the 8th Oct.

Also I am psyching myself up to tell my work tomorrow before one of my bosses goes on holidays. I'm starting to look rather pregnant now and I will feel so much more comfortable and relieved once everyone knows :-D

As for morning sickness I never threw up once and only had a bit of nausea and heartburn. i also got some great pills from the dr for heartburn and since i started taking them i havent had it ahhhhh...... the relief.


----------



## staceyj83

do any of you ladies have names picked out yet ?


----------



## MrsC8776

MummyPony said:


> Ahhhh your scans are all so soon!!! We have to wait until 5th November!! That saying maybe we'll get a clearer look at Bub as theyll be bigger as its been rather fuzzy so far due to wife's tilted uterus!

Sorry you have to wait so long but the date will be here in no time. 



Mrs_Bump said:


> 30th october for me, bang on my 20 weeks. Much like my 12 week scan I'm more scared than excited. I worry something will be wrong with LO and as this is primarily anomaly scanning that's the bit I want to concentrate on. I want a healthy LO, either gender is good but I do still really want to know.

I'm sure everything will be great. Try not to worry and just look forward to seeing your LO again. Healthy babies for all of us! 



BStar said:


> Hi Ladies how are you all doing?
> It's been a while since I have been on and posted anything, so i just spent yesterday and today catching up on where everyone is at. How exciting we are all in the second trimester!!
> 
> I've just been in Bali for 10 days and got home on Sunday night, before that I was so busy with getting work up to date and trying to rush to have my nuchal scan in the right time frame.
> 
> I had my last OB appt on the 5th Sep and he said that i measured 5 days further along than he first thought, the I went for my Nuchal scan and the u/s tech dated me bck at my original gestation. Anyways other than that little bit of excitement not much has been happening.
> The u/s tech said that the fold was 1.5mm which is pretty good but i have to wait to get the results of my bloodwork which i will be getting on the 8th Oct.
> 
> Also I am psyching myself up to tell my work tomorrow before one of my bosses goes on holidays. I'm starting to look rather pregnant now and I will feel so much more comfortable and relieved once everyone knows :-D
> 
> As for morning sickness I never threw up once and only had a bit of nausea and heartburn. i also got some great pills from the dr for heartburn and since i started taking them i havent had it ahhhhh...... the relief.

How exciting to be telling work! I'm sure it will go great. Like you I didn't "get" sick I just felt bad for a while. I've never had heartburn so I don't know how that feels but I'm sure it isn't fun. The 8th will be here before you know it and I'm sure the results will be great. 



staceyj83 said:


> do any of you ladies have names picked out yet ?

We have made a list of a few names but until we know what we are having its difficult. Plus we haven't decided if we want the names to go together or not. Have you come up with anything?


----------



## staceyj83

For a boy was easy he will be named after daddy for a girl we are down to 2 names athena jean grace or aires jean grace we have a thing for A names when it comes to girl names


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. I had my interview today and got my promotion! :) so gonna wait until my appointment on the 8th and tell work then that I only just found out... I can do the work for promotion at home while on maternity, so I don't feel guilty tbh :) 
I have to wait for 9th November to find out what we are having- I feel it's gonna be a blue one, but I'm not sure if that's because I really want a boy :/ 
Feeling much better this past week, occasional nausea and still tired, but nowhere near as bad as before!


----------



## MrsC8776

staceyj83 said:


> For a boy was easy he will be named after daddy for a girl we are down to 2 names athena jean grace or aires jean grace we have a thing for A names when it comes to girl names

Great names! 



EternalWait said:


> Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. I had my interview today and got my promotion! :) so gonna wait until my appointment on the 8th and tell work then that I only just found out... I can do the work for promotion at home while on maternity, so I don't feel guilty tbh :)
> I have to wait for 9th November to find out what we are having- I feel it's gonna be a blue one, but I'm not sure if that's because I really want a boy :/
> Feeling much better this past week, occasional nausea and still tired, but nowhere near as bad as before!

Congrats on the promotion! I hope work takes the news well. October and November are going to be exciting for gender scans.


----------



## fisher640

GOOD NEWS!!!!
DH's CF screen came back negative!!!
They said our odds of a Baby with CF are cut ten-fold as a result to 1:1204


----------



## staceyj83

that is great news


----------



## Kelly9

Fisher that's great! What a relief.


----------



## HappyFishie

Hello Ladies! I haven't updated in a while. I went for the Nuchal scan on the 10th and my results for that were very good. But they said that on my blood work, one of my hormones came back a little on the low side. They said that this hormone is associated with pre-term birth and/or preeclampsia (not sure of the spelling). They said that I should not make any changes to my lifestyle, and that they only have to monitor it by giving me 2 extra scans during the third trimester. They will give me more information in detail on Oct. 8th when I'm scheduled to go back to the hospital for another scan. Since I have to go back on the 8th, I will already be 16 weeks and I hope they can check the gender on that day! I did worry when I got the call, but the specialist didn't sound like I should be alarmed and more like it was precaution. I cannot wait for Oct 8th. I want to know already. Plus, sometimes I wish I had a window down there to make sure little baby is ok. Anyone feel any movements yet?


----------



## KelleyNJen

fisher640 said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!!
> DH's CF screen came back negative!!!
> They said our odds of a Baby with CF are cut ten-fold as a result to 1:1204

Fisher that is awesome!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## KelleyNJen

MrsC8776 said:


> When is everyone having their gender scan? If you aren't having one let me know and I'll put yellow next to your name. I'll add the date on your gender scan next to your name on the first page. After you find out I will change the date to the gender. I can't wait to see what everyone is having!
> 
> I will be having mine on 10/19. Hopefully the babies let us see. :happydance: I have a boy/girl feeling.

Had a private gender scan today and we are looking like team pink!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!!
> DH's CF screen came back negative!!!
> They said our odds of a Baby with CF are cut ten-fold as a result to 1:1204

Wonderful news! I'm so happy that things will be ok. 



HappyFishie said:


> Hello Ladies! I haven't updated in a while. I went for the Nuchal scan on the 10th and my results for that were very good. But they said that on my blood work, one of my hormones came back a little on the low side. They said that this hormone is associated with pre-term birth and/or preeclampsia (not sure of the spelling). They said that I should not make any changes to my lifestyle, and that they only have to monitor it by giving me 2 extra scans during the third trimester. They will give me more information in detail on Oct. 8th when I'm scheduled to go back to the hospital for another scan. Since I have to go back on the 8th, I will already be 16 weeks and I hope they can check the gender on that day! I did worry when I got the call, but the specialist didn't sound like I should be alarmed and more like it was precaution. I cannot wait for Oct 8th. I want to know already. Plus, sometimes I wish I had a window down there to make sure little baby is ok. Anyone feel any movements yet?

I'm glad the results came back really good for the scan. Sorry to hear about the bloodwork. Try not to worry. They seem like they will be keeping an eye on you just incase. Fx to be able to see the gender on the 8th! 

I have been feeling movement from the babies. Not very often but it is there. It started about a week ago and has happened a few times. Feels like bubbles popping sometimes but today it felt like a slight nudge. :cloud9:



KelleyNJen said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone having their gender scan? If you aren't having one let me know and I'll put yellow next to your name. I'll add the date on your gender scan next to your name on the first page. After you find out I will change the date to the gender. I can't wait to see what everyone is having!
> 
> I will be having mine on 10/19. Hopefully the babies let us see. :happydance: I have a boy/girl feeling.
> 
> Had a private gender scan today and we are looking like team pink!!!Click to expand...

:happydance: Yay wonderful news! :pink:


----------



## HappyFishie

Yay for bubbles and nudges! :happydance:


----------



## staceyj83

congrats on team pink


----------



## Kelly9

I've been getting some niggles for about a week or so, still light though, can't wait for them to get more noticeable and more consistent.


----------



## BStar

fisher640 said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!!
> DH's CF screen came back negative!!!
> They said our odds of a Baby with CF are cut ten-fold as a result to 1:1204

that's fantastic news O:) so good to hear, you must be so relieved


----------



## BStar

OMG I'm just about to tell my bosses!! sooooo nervous!! wish me luck girls, i hope it goes well.......


----------



## MrsC8776

BStar said:


> OMG I'm just about to tell my bosses!! sooooo nervous!! wish me luck girls, i hope it goes well.......

Good luck!!


----------



## fisher640

BStar said:


> OMG I'm just about to tell my bosses!! sooooo nervous!! wish me luck girls, i hope it goes well.......

Omg. Tell me how you do it, still haven't told ANyONE at work but clearly need to soon at 13w5d :haha:


----------



## BStar

so i told them hooray!! and they were ok with it. just wanted to know if i will be back and how much time off i will want and the like.
phew i feel so relieved now.


----------



## MrsC8776

Great job! I'm sure the earlier they know the happier they are. That way they can figure out how to cover you during your time off. 

fisher when do you plan on telling?


----------



## BStar

fisher640 said:


> BStar said:
> 
> 
> OMG I'm just about to tell my bosses!! sooooo nervous!! wish me luck girls, i hope it goes well.......
> 
> Omg. Tell me how you do it, still haven't told ANyONE at work but clearly need to soon at 13w5d :haha:Click to expand...

i'm 13w5d today too and i'm starting to show so i needed to tell them before they guessed. i work in an smallish office with mainly guys and both my immediate boss and my general manager are guys, so i just sent them an email asking if they had a few mins for a chat. i just went in and told them that i was pregnant and almost 3 and a half months along. they were kinda surprised but my immediate boss told he me had started to wonder yesterday.... so lucky i told them today. They just asked if i was planning to return and how long i might want to be off for. I also told them that i wanted to get past the first tri and my holiday and the nuchal scan before i said anything to them.
But i'm feeling so relieved that they know so now i can make it facebook official :happydance::happydance:


----------



## fisher640

MrsC8776 said:


> Great job! I'm sure the earlier they know the happier they are. That way they can figure out how to cover you during your time off.
> 
> fisher when do you plan on telling?


I looked at my schedule and I next work with my boss on Tuesday, so probably then. (I work in an emergency room so we all have rotating shifts my boss included, we're not all there like M-F, 9-5)

I'm sure he won't care as one of the other girls that started in my same position full time in Sept is due in Nov--- but he's still intimidating and quiet and I'm nervous! Lol.


----------



## MrsC8776

fisher640 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Great job! I'm sure the earlier they know the happier they are. That way they can figure out how to cover you during your time off.
> 
> fisher when do you plan on telling?
> 
> 
> I looked at my schedule and I next work with my boss on Tuesday, so probably then. (I work in an emergency room so we all have rotating shifts my boss included, we're not all there like M-F, 9-5)
> 
> I'm sure he won't care as one of the other girls that started in my same position full time in Sept is due in Nov--- but he's still intimidating and quiet and I'm nervous! Lol.Click to expand...

I remembered you worked in the ER from when we talked while TTC. I'm sure he will take the news better than you expect. I can see how it would be a little nerve wracking though. Getting the news out there is always a little exciting!


----------



## staceyj83

Good morning ladies im a happy mommy gender scan got moved up to the 18th yayyyy


----------



## Kelly9

I guess I still haven't told my bosses a few girls at work know and I'm not hiding it so will likely keep going till one notices. Meh. They know ill be moving in the coming months though so really it doesn change anything. 

Yay for a sooner gender scan!


----------



## staceyj83

yea im soooo happy they moved it up lol i dislike waitting


----------



## SunflowerMama

My bump!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN9026b.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## staceyj83

cute bump


----------



## HappyFishie

I went for my monthly visit today and doctor decided to take a peak for gender. We most certainly saw a penis! Doctor said that he was very sure that was a boy part and he pointed out the umbilical cord so we wouldn't confuse it. Our little one was ready for a close up because he was sitting there with legs spread open! LOL :blue: :flasher: DH is beyond excited, and I got very emotional afterwards because everything became sooooo real and of course tears of joy.


----------



## MrsC8776

:happydance: Amazing news! Congrats one being team :blue: 

:flasher: <-- Love this as a gender reveal! :haha:


----------



## HappyFishie

here it is..... what do you think ? I also posted the pic on the second trimester board.


----------



## MrsC8776

I would think boy as well. I haven't had mine done yet so I have no idea. 

Sunflower I love your bump!


----------



## Kelly9

It's grainy and if I'm right the middle of the legs is at the bottom? Then I say boy for sure.


----------



## HappyFishie

Kelly9 said:


> It's grainy and if I'm right the middle of the legs is at the bottom? Then I say boy for sure.

Yes the middle is the weewee lol. It looks like a button


----------



## Kelly9

It does with the scrotum right underneath, for sure looks like boy parts :) Congrats.


----------



## MummyPony

Oooh yay congratulations!!! It sill feels forever until our next scan, about 5 weeks!!!


----------



## staceyj83

congrats on blue team


----------



## HappyFishie

thank you ladies!


----------



## boxxey

Got my doppler, i love listening


----------



## Kelly9

I <3 my doppler, going to have a listen tonight.


----------



## staceyj83

I love my doppler tooo best money I ever put out


----------



## Kelly9

I got a very strong loud HB of 157-162 tonight and got some boots to the left side while using it lol.


----------



## staceyj83

Awww how sweet


----------



## MummyPony

Kelly9 said:


> I got a very strong loud HB of 157-162 tonight and got some boots to the left side while using it lol.

How wonderful!


----------



## EternalWait

I went to ye hospital yesterday because I have been having pains for the last two days, both at the sides and bottom of my stomach... They confirmed nothing is wrong after a three hour wait to be examined, but the doctor said she didn't want to check for a heartbeat because at 15 weeks ahe is likely not to find one and didn't want to worry me! If you can buy home ones that pick it up, how are the ones at the hospital not going to?!?! So frustrating! I think it's just stretching pains- suddenly this week my stomach feels 'hard' and I can feel my uterus above my pelvis... So glad I'm telling work next week, really don't think I cam hide it much longer :/ anyone else experienced stretching pains?


----------



## rmsh1

I get stretching pains all the time, and I can feel my uterus above my pubic line now. I can also hear the heartbeat just fine on a cheapie doppler :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Yes I believe it is called round ligament pain. Things are stretching in every direction but you should be ok. As for the heart beat... by 15 weeks it can totally be seen and heard. Internally a heartbeat can be heard by 7 weeks. If they do an external ultrasound you can totally see the heart beat. It looks like a flashing light. I can't believe they wouldn't check it for you. :growlmad: I've been able to hear both heart beats at home since about 9 weeks. 

I'm glad you are ok though.


----------



## Kelly9

^ wss. Glad all is well, I'm getting lots of stretching which I didn't think would be so bad this time given it's my third pregnancy. I also feel bigger this time around to though.


----------



## staceyj83

I had them off and on I think the home doppler are better sometimes I started finding my beanie at 10weeks went to the doctors at 10 weeks 4 days they couldnt find it so had a scan and there it was I came home got my doppler and boom there was the heartbeat


----------



## BStar

Hi Ladies I hope everyone is well 

Wow such a cute bump SunflowerMama :)

Congrats on bein team blue HappyFishie :)

EternalWait I have been getting the stretching pains a lot lately, every now and then i get a bit worried because it's my first and I don't know what to expect, but then they lessen or go away and I feel a lot better :)


----------



## MummyPony

Just listened to the HB again today it's lovely and clear and strong
Baby favours lying to the right it seems
I swear as well there were some little thudding sounds just before I lost the HB like Bub was kicking it away...is that possible?


----------



## staceyj83

Yes my 2nd hated the doppler and would kick it all the time this one just runs from it both my girls stayed on the right side this baby loves the left side


----------



## Kelly9

mummy yes mine does that all the time! I even felt one! 

bstar it doesn't go away when you've had more then one, sorry. This is my third and I feel like I'm walking on egg shells, I also did have a late loss which i know makes me more paranoid. Wish I had an u/s machine at my house I think it would be the only way to calm my nerves. 

4 MORE DAYS!!!!!! OMG! Gender scan sooooo soon. Going to keep busy this thanksgiving holiday.... happy early thanksgiving to any canadian gals on here :)


----------



## EternalWait

Thanks ladies, it's reassuring to know I'm not the only one getting pains, or the only one feeling paranoid and relentlessly worrying! Pains have been better today. I am refusing to bring books home to mark now- carrying them round was really hurting and realised maybe I'm overdoing it- I have just been so focussed on not stopping just because I'm pregnant, think I need to listen to my body a bit more. 
Telling work on Monday, so that will make it a little easier, and hopefully relieve some of the stress as by the end of the day I feel like I have a 6 month bump! Lol 

On a positive note, 5 weeks today I will know the gender :) can't wait!! And then the serious shopping begins!!


----------



## boxxey

I made six pies yesterday for Thanksgiving dinner, what a busy weekend this has been hope everyones feeling good


----------



## MummyPony

Mmmmm pie!


----------



## boxxey

Heres my pic from last week i was 15 weeks


----------



## Kelly9

Happy thanksgiving canadian ladies!


----------



## boxxey

My turkeys done :-D so excited to eat,


----------



## MummyPony

boxxey said:


> My turkeys done :-D so excited to eat,

Yum!!! Now I want Christmas dinner


----------



## Kelly9

Dinner was fabulous! And we get to do it all over again at a friends house.


----------



## Kinoley

Hi all, hope your all doing well!
Im starting a birth and baby class this Thursday with my midwife. Should be fun! Then only 2 weeks to the anatomy scan :) I am so excited.
Been feeling really queasy and bloated this week though, trying not to let it ruin my excellent mood!


----------



## MummyPony

We have decided to book a private gender scan for Saturday! We are too patient and want to see little one again :)


----------



## MrsC8776

So exciting Mummy! I can't wait to hear what they say. We have ours Friday!


----------



## MummyPony

MrsC8776 said:


> So exciting Mummy! I can't wait to hear what they say. We have ours Friday!

I know I just can't wait!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Mines today!!!!!!!! Couple of hours away!


----------



## EternalWait

16 week midwife appointment today :) and just 4 weeks until we know the gender! Going to this appointment alone though :( 
Good news- work now know :) so that's one less worry. An the head didn't explode- just laughed at me instead! But couldve been much worse! My line manager was amazing- really supportive. This will be the first baby in our department for 8 years!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

That's great news. I have my 16 week appt today too, at 17 weeks 1 day but oh well. I'm going alone too, but it's only at the surgery so hopefully not too stressful. Good luck!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm team :pink: yay!!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Eternal I hope your appointment went well! 

Tiff Yay for team pink!!


----------



## MummyPony

Congratulations!!


----------



## HappyFishie

Congrats Kelly!!!!!!!


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats on team pink


----------



## Kelly9

I'm just so ecstatic and happy and can't stop smiling, every time I say "her" or "she" I light up.


----------



## Kinoley

Congrats Kelly, so happy for you :)


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still shocked and amazed, I get a little rush saying it's a girl every time someone asks :)


----------



## MummyPony

So exciting!!! Can't wait to find out :)


----------



## staceyj83

Little girls are great and so much fun 1 week till my scan I can wait


----------



## MummyPony

Had our consultant appoinment today and they're happy so now back just under midwife led care which means wife can have a water birth yay!! 

Heard heartbeat too which was the first time at a medical appointment, doctor couldn't find it at first, I kept saying we found it higher than she was looking but she ignored me and in the end she gave up and looked higher (after saying the womb isn't thy high yet) and LO and behold she found it!!! Haha! We listened again at home and Wowee it's gotten much louder and clearer in 3 weeks, it was really pumping away today!!! Amazing!!!

Private gender scan in 2 days eeeeeee


----------



## Kelly9

by 17 weeks it's just a few cm below belly button the doc should know that. Though I find tulips HB anywhere from low to high depending on if she's head up or down. She moves so much.


----------



## BStar

congrats on being team pink Kelly :)

2 Days til your scan MummyPony, how very exciting :), can't wait to hear what you're having.

It's fun hearing what everyone is having since we aren't finding out for another 24 weeks or so hehehe :)


----------



## MummyPony

I had such vivid dreams last night about going for the scan and turned out we were having a girl, 1 day to go!!


----------



## boxxey

My scan is Nov1st i still have a wee wait :-(


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for more scans!


----------



## Kinoley

I had my first midwife group session last night and it was fab. If anyone has the group option I'd def recommend it. We had 2 hours with the midwives with Q&A time, info session and private examination time included. DH was shown how to take stats for blood pressure/weight/urine/fundal height/baby heartbeat. He loved it, esp using the doppler because we haven't got one at home. Baby kept booting the doppler really loudly and the mw roared laughing and said 'that baby is a nut!'. 

Bstar - were are staying team yellow too! Its gonna be tough at scan time not to take a little peak!

Good luck to everyone with their up coming scans! :)


----------



## MummyPony

We're having a boy!!!

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/77088016-4C72-422F-890D-ABF09890E3B2-1526-0000017F27821B64.jpg

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/C1AEF837-E70B-499F-A5F4-F0731E7D086C-1526-0000017F196B6C8D.jpg


----------



## boxxey

Congrats on having a boy,


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats on a baby boy


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats on the boy Mummy!!

AFM~ we are having two girls! :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray!


----------



## staceyj83

Awww congrats on the girls


----------



## InChristAlone

Ahh how exciting! Congrats both of you! :)


----------



## BStar

Congrats on the boy MummyPony :)

And Hooray for 2 girls MrsC :thumbup:

How very very exciting for both of you :happydance:


----------



## HappyFishie

Two girls?! Congrat's MrsC!

Yay for team blue! congrats Mummypony!

Wow, I just got a little nostalgic thinking about our first posts when we had all just gotten our BFP's and now we are all revealing genders! Can't wait til we all get to hold our little babies.....


----------



## MrsC8776

Yes two girls!! :cloud9: I had a boy feeling but that just goes to show that it isn't always right.


----------



## Kelly9

I would never be able to make it team yellow all the way unless I'd already had one of each lol!


----------



## Kinoley

Congrats to Mummy on the little boy!

Congrats to MrsC on the girls!

Wow loads of great news this week :)

Were still staying team yellow, the scan is next Tuesday. We can hold out because its our first and we really want the big surprise on the day. Its been tempting to find out but I'm really looking forward to DH telling me the gender when he/she is delivered. Even if I did find out I wouldn't tell anyone! ;)


----------



## staceyj83

will didnt have my scan today they pushed it back till the 8th im going to cry


----------



## Kelly9

That sucks! Did they say why? I'd of demanded another closer apt.


----------



## staceyj83

because the dang doctor put my dates in wrong they had it in that i was going to be 20 weeks will they fixed it today and said it was to soon we might just pay for a scan next week when dh gets paid


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry they told you that you have to wait. Hopefully you can get a private scan so that you know sooner. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I did my private scan 2 weeks before my actual 18 week scan and it was worth it.


----------



## staceyj83

we going to try but with us moving next week to a bigger place might be hard to do but we shall see


----------



## MummyPony

Our private scan was totally worth it, saw our little munchkin in 3d which was supremely amazing!!!


----------



## staceyj83

i did one with my 2nd i loved it got lots of 3d pics and dvd of her moving over the place i have an in law that work at a private scan so we get a good deal it just with moving be busy dh doesnt get home till 7pm so we are moving around that


----------



## Kinoley

hi all

I had my scan yesterday. The baby looks great, developing really well. The baby is measuring a week head now in length and has daddy's long legs!

We asked not to be told the sex of the baby but the sonographer took it upon herself to give us a big fat hint and point out the potty shot. I am soooo upset about it. I feel like shes taken something from us. I've sent in a complaint but we cant undo it :(


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Gosh kinoley, that's awful. They should of respected your wishes. Happy baby is doing well though. Less than a week until my scan and I finally have a tiny bump!


----------



## fisher640

I can't believe she did that!!!! How rude!!!!!! 
You should write a complaint letter. Jerk!


----------



## Kinoley

I sent an email today and they responded straight away and said how sorry they were it happened. Were still in denial about whether we should have it confirmed properly by them or continue the way we are now. Im calming down :) It should have been fantastic news but I feel really disrespected (and emotional!).
Thanks for your support ladies!


----------



## staceyj83

Sorry you had to find out that way but congrats


----------



## MrsC8776

kinoley so sorry they ruined it for you. I would be so mad and knowing me lately I would have said something to her. 

How is everyone else doing? 

These babies are making me feel huge. Ok, I do have quite the bump going on with them but it's making me wonder how big I'll actually get. I have a scan on the 2nd to see how they are doing. At my quick scan on Monday baby B was sitting on her sisters chest. :haha:


----------



## Kinoley

I really wish I had said something! I'm more weepy that snappy these days. What can I do though, I have to get over it. 

Besides that the baby is a superstar. At 12w0d baby measured 12w4d and at 18w6d baby measured 19w6d. She said baby is a little skinny but growing really well and all of the organs and bones look great. And I put on my first pound in pregnancy weight :)

Good luck to everyone else with scans coming up, I hope it goes to plan for you x


----------



## staceyj83

Aww I bet you have a lovely bump


----------



## HappyFishie

How is everyone doing? Wondering if anyone else on here lives on the east coast of the U.S. and is being effected by Hurricane Sandy? I had a doctor's appt. tomorrow afternoon, but since we're in the middle of a hurricane I'm going to be rescheduled. Had hubby and friends help bring all the heavy furniture from the basement up to the first floor. It's so hard to stand back and not be able to help.


----------



## Kelly9

My folks are in Nova Scotia and are getting hit since its so large but not sure how bad it will be there.


----------



## InChristAlone

Not in the US but watching it all unfold on the news and am praying for everyone who is in its path! It must be really scary. Look after yourselves and sounds like you're taking all of the right precautions, are you in its direct path then?


----------



## SunflowerMama

at 18weeks+1day anomaly scan. Calling for gender guesses are we are team yellow till it pops in March!
 



Attached Files:







Graphic1..jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'll guess girl. I'm not a great guesses though. 
Had scan today. Still feel overwhelmed. Seeing the four chambers of the heart beating away, and the amazing bright white spine. Then it took 2 seconds for him to say BOY. Somehow it now all seems so much more real.


----------



## MummyPony

Congratulations on your blue bundle!!!


----------



## Kinoley

Congratulations on both of your healthy scans!

Sunflowermama I'm guessing a boy! Thats a cute scan pic :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yay a boy! Huge congrats!

I'm saying boy as well sunflower.


----------



## SunflowerMama

Mrs_Bump said:


> I'll guess girl. I'm not a great guesses though.
> Had scan today. Still feel overwhelmed. Seeing the four chambers of the heart beating away, and the amazing bright white spine. Then it took 2 seconds for him to say BOY. Somehow it now all seems so much more real.

Congratulations on the boy, MrsBump! Cheers!


----------



## boxxey

I have my scan tomorrow at noon........cant wait i think im having a girl but we will see

My guess is boy as well sunflower


----------



## MrsC8776

SunflowerMama said:


> at 18weeks+1day anomaly scan. Calling for gender guesses are we are team yellow till it pops in March!

I'm going to say girl! 



Mrs_Bump said:


> I'll guess girl. I'm not a great guesses though.
> Had scan today. Still feel overwhelmed. Seeing the four chambers of the heart beating away, and the amazing bright white spine. Then it took 2 seconds for him to say BOY. Somehow it now all seems so much more real.

Congrats on team :blue: :happydance:



boxxey said:


> I have my scan tomorrow at noon........cant wait i think im having a girl but we will see
> 
> My guess is boy as well sunflower

How did your scan go?


----------



## HappyFishie

after not having electricity and heat since Monday night, I am happy to say that we were not as affected as those poor people in South New Jersey and New York. We live in north New Jersey. My house did not flood but the house down the street had a tree fall on it. I still have many family and friends with no power.


----------



## boxxey

Well all is well here lo is good and we r team blue


----------



## MummyPony

boxxey said:


> Well all is well here lo is good and we r team blue

Join the club yay!!! Welcome to blue bumps


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for another blue bump!


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## MrsC8776

boxxey said:


> Well all is well here lo is good and we r team blue

Congrats on team :blue: :happydance:


----------



## boxxey

I was sooooooo sure i was having a girl, but guess i cant be right all the time lol


----------



## MrsC8776

I thought I was having at least one boy. I was shocked when we found out both were girls. :haha: Either way I wouldn't have cared as long as they are both healthy.


----------



## Kelly9

I've always been right so far lol I'm 3/3, the pressure will be on next time to be right again with my streak lol


----------



## boxxey

Lol i was 4/4 lol im still not 100% convined lol....our boy names r Levi, Lennon, Blake, Flynn, Finley


----------



## Kelly9

You have 4 kids already!?!


----------



## boxxey

Emma is 10, Jake is 8, Zachary is 5 Marlie-Jay is 3 so girl, boy, boy and girl lol


----------



## Kelly9

Wow! You've got a good mix though!


----------



## boxxey

Our Wee Fella @ 19 weeks 3 days


----------



## staceyj83

Awww I cant wait to see my baby again 7 hours till my growth scan


----------



## MummyPony

Anomaly scan on Monday can't wait to see our little mister again


----------



## HappyFishie

InChristAlone said:


> Not in the US but watching it all unfold on the news and am praying for everyone who is in its path! It must be really scary. Look after yourselves and sounds like you're taking all of the right precautions, are you in its direct path then?

I just got power (electricity) yesterday. We spent 4 days without power due to the storm. We were in it's path but we were fortunate to not have any damage. Others were not so lucky. Being pregnant and freezing, eating cold cut sandwiches for 4 days had me worried. I can't wait to for my doc appt. next week to check on my LO.


----------



## Kelly9

I don't have another scan booked for a while. Likely not till December. Will have to ask my doc about that. I think I'm going to real about not having one though especially since I can feel her move all the time now.


----------



## staceyj83

We have a new due date march 22 and we are blue team woohoo


----------



## Kelly9

Yay team blue! There seems to be a bit of a blue streak going on.


----------



## MrsC8776

boxxey said:


> Our Wee Fella @ 19 weeks 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 507309

Great pic and so cute. 



MummyPony said:


> Anomaly scan on Monday can't wait to see our little mister again

Monday will be here so soon. I can't wait to hear how it goes. How's your wife feeling? 



HappyFishie said:


> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> Not in the US but watching it all unfold on the news and am praying for everyone who is in its path! It must be really scary. Look after yourselves and sounds like you're taking all of the right precautions, are you in its direct path then?
> 
> I just got power (electricity) yesterday. We spent 4 days without power due to the storm. We were in it's path but we were fortunate to not have any damage. Others were not so lucky. Being pregnant and freezing, eating cold cut sandwiches for 4 days had me worried. I can't wait to for my doc appt. next week to check on my LO.Click to expand...

Yay for getting power back. I hope your scan next week goes well. 



staceyj83 said:


> We have a new due date march 22 and we are blue team woohoo

:happydance: Great news! Congrats on team blue! 

AFM~ Had my scan today and confirmed that both babies are for sure girls. :twingirls: Here are some pics. No 3D pics of baby A. She has the membrane right on her face since she is face down so they didn't turn out good.
 



Attached Files:







B 3D 3.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









B 3D 5.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2









A and B profile.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## staceyj83

Yea there is im happy I wasnt the odd ball out this time 

Awww beautiful girls already


----------



## Kinoley

Anyone feeling huge yet? Every time I look I feel like I'm even bigger. Dr is happy with my diet and weight gain but I feel like I'm looking more like 6 months!


----------



## MrsC8776

:hi: me!! I take bump pics on Sundays so I'll one here tomorrow. Anyone else taking bump pics?


----------



## MummyPony

MrsC8776 said:


> :hi: me!! I take bump pics on Sundays so I'll one here tomorrow. Anyone else taking bump pics?

Yes one a week :)


----------



## Kinoley

No not every week, about once a month.
MrsC I bet I could beat your twin bump!


----------



## MrsC8776

:haha: That calls for a bump pic tomorrow then. I bet everyone has cute bumps.

I do mine weekly as well.


----------



## staceyj83

My last bump pic was from 18 weeks I look pregnant but havent gain any weight yet but was on the big size to start with bump is still the same size
 



Attached Files:







377444_4508841875567_979779808_n.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kelly9

I do bump pics bi weekly next one is tuesday


----------



## MrsC8776

Lovely bump stacey! 

Heres mine from today at 20 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1507.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## staceyj83

Thank you


Aww cute bump not bad for twins


----------



## InChristAlone

Beautiful bumps ladies! Mine is more just that I can't suck my normal (flabby!) tummy in now!! Although over the past couple of days have started to feel more pregnant :)


----------



## Kelly9

Gorgeous bumps! I think I'll actually have one for my 20 week shot its about time.


----------



## HappyFishie

Love the bump pics! I think I'll take one soon. I keep forgetting to do so. 

I went for my reg. check up today, (it was post-poned for a week) and after waiting for hours to see the doctor I couldn't wait to see the LO, anyway he was camera shy. All I got to see was a leg and his butt. He was turned in a weird position and wouldn't turn around. I feel like I can never get to see his face or a good profile pic. I'm not too disappointed because I go for the complete 20 week ultrasound at the hospital on Thursday. I can't wait. I'm starting to get anxiety LOL:winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Scan days are so much fun! I didn't get a good profile at my 18 week scan.


----------



## MummyPony

We didn't get a picture at our 20week scan as he was curled up with his face in the placenta :) but happily he is healthy which is why we have the scan :)


----------



## staceyj83

My lil man was the same way on friday he showed eveything but his face im hoping it isn't like that tomorrow I cant wait to see him again


----------



## EternalWait

I had a consultant appointment today, then I have my scan on Friday, and I am not happy at all. The consultant asked me if I took fertility drugs and I said no, we were referred because we were trying for 20 cycles, but never actually saw anyone as I fell pregnant. Then he told me it was because I am too young and I was being 'told' it was too early for me to have a child. I said 'I am 25' and he said' I know, it's so sad when these young girls come in, at 25 you can't afford a baby'... I am a teacher and have been for 4 years, I have a mortgage and am getting married next year, my partner and I have been together 9 years... How dare he tell me I was being 'told' it was too soon! What does he say to the 17/18 year olds he deals with!?! I was so upset, and I was on my own as my partner could only get time off for one appointment this week and the scan is more important! I was upset when I left, but now I'm just angry!


----------



## MummyPony

I'd complain he has no right to speak o you like that, doctors are supposed to be objective


----------



## InChristAlone

EternalWait said:


> I had a consultant appointment today, then I have my scan on Friday, and I am not happy at all. The consultant asked me if I took fertility drugs and I said no, we were referred because we were trying for 20 cycles, but never actually saw anyone as I fell pregnant. Then he told me it was because I am too young and I was being 'told' it was too early for me to have a child. I said 'I am 25' and he said' I know, it's so sad when these young girls come in, at 25 you can't afford a baby'... I am a teacher and have been for 4 years, I have a mortgage and am getting married next year, my partner and I have been together 9 years... How dare he tell me I was being 'told' it was too soon! What does he say to the 17/18 year olds he deals with!?! I was so upset, and I was on my own as my partner could only get time off for one appointment this week and the scan is more important! I was upset when I left, but now I'm just angry!

Oh my goodness that's so horrible!! :hugs:


----------



## staceyj83

Can you report him to someone that is bs and he had no right saying that


----------



## MrsC8776

EternalWait said:


> I had a consultant appointment today, then I have my scan on Friday, and I am not happy at all. The consultant asked me if I took fertility drugs and I said no, we were referred because we were trying for 20 cycles, but never actually saw anyone as I fell pregnant. Then he told me it was because I am too young and I was being 'told' it was too early for me to have a child. I said 'I am 25' and he said' I know, it's so sad when these young girls come in, at 25 you can't afford a baby'... I am a teacher and have been for 4 years, I have a mortgage and am getting married next year, my partner and I have been together 9 years... How dare he tell me I was being 'told' it was too soon! What does he say to the 17/18 year olds he deals with!?! I was so upset, and I was on my own as my partner could only get time off for one appointment this week and the scan is more important! I was upset when I left, but now I'm just angry!

Thats not right. I'm 25 and had trouble getting meds for IUI's but other than that nothing. I switched clinics and went to someone who didn't care about my age, they knew we wanted a baby and they were going o help us. :hugs: Sorry you got treated that way.


----------



## Kelly9

I was 25 when I got pregnant with my son after 18 cycles waiting for IVF my husband had a good solid job I was in school for nursing we'd been together 7 years had vehicles and a house and live quiet comfortably though not lavishly and I would have told a doctor off for saying that to me! 

Here is my 20 week bump of our girl!
 



Attached Files:







tulip20.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## staceyj83

Cute tiny bump


----------



## fisher640

It's a girl, it's a girl!!!!
The scan went well, I'm glad I gave in to finding out cause it was super exciting. And it's crazy to think that yesterday I was wandering through the baby clothes section with no idea and now we can say "our daughter" instead of "it" or "the baby"


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats on the girl


----------



## MrsC8776

Yay for team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## HappyFishie

Congrats Fisher!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I can't believe a doctor would say 25 is too young to be a mum. I'm pretty sure he could be struck off for that. His duty is to provide care to you and your unborn child, not to sit in judgement on your choices. 25 isn't that young to become a parent anyway!

Congratulations to everyone who has had a 20 week scan. They are amazing!


----------



## PurpleHaze

We're having a boy!!! :blue:
And they've moved our due date to March 22nd, so we've got 2 days fewer to wait! :)

Congrats to everyone else having 20 week scans this month! xx


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats you have the same due date as me and mine to went from the 24th to the 22nd


----------



## EternalWait

We had our scan yesterday but the baby kept it's legs crossed! And it's our last scan with the midwife... So I booked a private scan and managed to get it for this morning :) 2 hours and we will know... Then let the shopping commence!!


----------



## MrsC8776

PurpleHaze said:


> We're having a boy!!! :blue:
> And they've moved our due date to March 22nd, so we've got 2 days fewer to wait! :)
> 
> Congrats to everyone else having 20 week scans this month! xx

Congrats on team :blue:



EternalWait said:


> We had our scan yesterday but the baby kept it's legs crossed! And it's our last scan with the midwife... So I booked a private scan and managed to get it for this morning :) 2 hours and we will know... Then let the shopping commence!!

Fx baby lets you see! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Kelly9

Eternal wait do you know yet?


----------



## EternalWait

Private scan was well worth the money- baby still hid as much as possible but the lady was amazing and finally able to tell us we are team pink!


----------



## MrsC8776

Yay for team :pink:!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay!!!!!


----------



## boxxey

I have a 4d private scan on Nov 17th as I was not satisfied with what I seen to be 100% team blue 6 more days to go


----------



## BStar

Morning Ladies, I'm terrible as I haven't written on here in ages. But I have been keeping up with all the exciting things that have been going on.

Congrats to everyone who has had their gender scans already, so exciting!! I have my 20 week scan in 8 hours and even though I'm team yellow i can't believe that if we wanted to know if it was a girl or a boy we could by this afternoon. the more I think about it the more I want to know, but then I still really want the surprise at the end.

Congrats on team pink :pink: EternalWait and Fisher640

Congrats on team blue PurpleHaze :blue:

I haven't felt any kicks really yet, I have felt movements of a sort and frequently have been getting internal type pain which I have put down to the baby leaning on something it shouldn't be cos it only lasts a few seconds and then eases after a while. I can't wait to feel proper kicks and my hubby is so excited to feel his first kick. He talks and sings to my belly constantly and sometimes refers to it as a girl. 

I have my first midwife appt/booking in appt tomorrow afternoon, but have just found out that hubby can't come as he has a tattoo booked (he is a tattoo artist) and can't cancel it. So i'm hoping it isn't important for him to be there as otherwise I will have to reschedule and hopefully my mum is free to come with me tomorrow so I don't have to go and try and remember all the info myself. Hahah I have a brain like a sieve at the moment and am constantly forgetting things, its ridiculous!!

I have attached my 14 week and 20 week pics. i'm not sure if i can see much difference between the two. Excuse the dirty mark on the mirror in the second pic i didn't notice it until later :dohh: I have only put on about 2-3kgs so far, so i'm thinking the baby must be taking advantage of the extra nutrition i had going on before i was preggers:haha: hehe.

anyway sorry for the late/long post and sorry to the girsl that i didn't congratualte separately on their gender scans, there have been so many and with my sieve for a brain it's hard to remember them all, sorry:blush:
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks....JPG
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1









20 weeks....JPG
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsC8776

boxxey~ Good luck at your scan in a couple days! Are you secretly hoping the gender changes? 

BStar~ Nice to hear from you again. I hope your scan went well! Great bump pics! 

Nothing really new here. Next OB appointment on the 20th and then scan on the 30th.


----------



## InChristAlone

Can't remember whether I posted on here already (brain like a sieve at the moment!!) but we had our 20w scan on Monday. All good and baby is developing normally etc. which was so good to hear! Plus we found out that we're team pink! I was so shocked as was convinced it was a boy, but very happy and feeling so excited now!!

Congratulations to everyone who has had their scans, and respect to those staying team yellow - I thought I was going to but I caved! :)

Hope everyone's having a good day! How much movement is everyone feeling? I'm feeling more and more, but it's still just strong flutters... looking forward to proper big kicks! :)


----------



## boxxey

we go tomorrow at 315pm and no i do want it to stay a boy, my 10 yr old daughter and 8 yr old son do however want it to be a girl lol but we will see, I just fell like its a girl so i want better confirmation that its a boy before i buy to much blue


----------



## MrsC8776

How is everyone doing? This thread has been very quiet.


----------



## MummyPony

24 weeks yesterday wooohoo!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

:happydance: Happy v day to you and your DW!!


----------



## fisher640

23 weeks tomorrow!!! She's kicking right now <3
Otherwise not much to report ;-)
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## MrsC8776

I love feeling the kicks! They truly are amazing. I'm getting most of my kicks on the right side. Someone keeps putting their feet in my ribs. Thats not much fun though. :wacko: I have my monthly scan today so I will figure out who is where.


----------



## HappyFishie

all is well here. besides a VERY itchy belly! anyone else?


----------



## staceyj83

V day today and pretty good over here just getting ready for christmas


----------



## MrsC8776

Happy V day stacey! Mine is on Sunday. :happydance:

Happy~ My belly gets itchy as well. Make sure you are using lotion or something when that happens. I've already gotten quite a few stretch marks but that was before I got itchy. The blessing of carrying two babies. 

Had my scan today and both the girls are heads down right now. this means four feet in my ribs all the time. Not a great feeling. I'm sure baby B will be in a different position tomorrow. She moves a ton. Baby A is 1.5 lbs and baby B is 1.8 lbs. :thumbup: They won't do lengths now because the girls are tight in there so they can't get a real measurement.


----------



## Kelly9

Thats a great weight for them!!!!!!! Wow fantastic! My app says weight wise that my girl is little smaller but I'm pretty sure it's wrong cause she's been a few ounces bigger at every scan, so I'm guessing she's about where your girls are minus 2 days of course. 

I'm doing well, in the mess of gearing up to move though so been very busy. Baby girl is doing wonderfully, moving all the time, kicking my left hip the most. Have a maternity support belt which is wonderful for my sciatic and pubis pain. 

Finally starting to feel a bit better... was really late coming this time, nearly the end of second tri!


----------



## staceyj83

That is a great weight for them


----------



## staceyj83

not the best pic but here is my 24 week bump and my 8 an half month old
 



Attached Files:







133127_4656754013278_388134979_o.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## staceyj83

HAPPY V DAY mrsc


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you!! Great bump and your LO is so cute!


----------



## staceyj83

thank you she is a very out going baby i love it my first was an easy going go with the flow kind of baby


----------



## boxxey

my v day is tomorrow all though i wish it was my due date lol


----------



## MrsC8776

:haha: Due dates are just around the corner! Did you get the gender confirmed?


----------



## Kelly9

Literally right around the corner with the new year so close!


----------



## staceyj83

Our due dates will be here before you know it


----------



## boxxey

no not yet :-( i go to my ob on tuesday so im hoping he can see on his office machine


----------



## boxxey

24 weeks


kids and the tree


----------



## staceyj83

Happy V-Day


----------



## boxxey

thank-you :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Great bump boxxey! Happy 24 weeks and V day!


----------



## HappyFishie

Hello Ladies hope all bumps are well! I have a question...... When does the third trimester begin???? The internet seems to give different weeks.


----------



## MummyPony

28 weeks I think :)


----------



## MrsC8776

I think 28 weeks as well. 

Today is shower day! I'm so excited!


----------



## MummyPony

How exciting! Our friends are arranging a surprise one for us at the end of January :)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm still torn about having one. I'd say 50/50 of my friends have/haven't. They're still not standard in the uk. Part of me thinks it'd be nice, part of me doesn't want to pressure people to feel they have to buy gifts again so soon after the wedding.


----------



## MummyPony

We dint suggest one, about 6 of ours friends are organising it between them, it's a total surprise, all we are allowed to know is the date


----------



## boxxey

my morning sickness is back


----------



## staceyj83

28 weeks my shower is in feb


----------



## BStar

hiyas it's been a lil while since I wrote but i have been reading every day.

how exciting for your baby shower MrsC. how did it go? did you get lots of gifts?

ok excuse my ignorance but what is V-day? is it something to do with viability? i have been wracking my brains to work it out and that is the only thing i can come up with....

but hooray yesterday was my 24 week mark!! i took another bump picture yesterday so i will have to post it up soon.

how awesome for a surprise baby shower mummypony.

My mum and possibly my aunty and cousin are organising mine and it will be sometime around the end of Jan to middle of Feb.


----------



## MummyPony

Yep v day is when baby is legally viable and doctors would do what they can if they came early


----------



## BStar

MummyPony said:


> Yep v day is when baby is legally viable and doctors would do what they can if they came early

oh awesome thanks mummypony :), i don't feel so silly now. so v-day is 24 weeks or 26 weeks?


----------



## boxxey

here is my 25 week bump gtt today im on my way tere now i hate that drink


----------



## magic93

My boy is due march 26!


----------



## MrsC8776

boxxey said:


> my morning sickness is back

Sorry to hear it is back. Hopefully you aren't sick for long. 



staceyj83 said:


> 28 weeks my shower is in feb

Sounds like a great time to have a shower! 



BStar said:


> hiyas it's been a lil while since I wrote but i have been reading every day.
> 
> how exciting for your baby shower MrsC. how did it go? did you get lots of gifts?
> 
> ok excuse my ignorance but what is V-day? is it something to do with viability? i have been wracking my brains to work it out and that is the only thing i can come up with....
> 
> but hooray yesterday was my 24 week mark!! i took another bump picture yesterday so i will have to post it up soon.
> 
> how awesome for a surprise baby shower mummypony.
> 
> My mum and possibly my aunty and cousin are organising mine and it will be sometime around the end of Jan to middle of Feb.

It went good. Got lots of cute clothes for the girls and the two bouncers I put on my registry. It was a good day. 

I look forward to hearing about everyones baby shower! 



boxxey said:


> here is my 25 week bump gtt today im on my way tere now i hate that drink
> View attachment 530369

Cute bump! I hope the testing went well and you passed. Was it a 1,2 or 3 hour? 



magic93 said:


> My boy is due march 26!

 Welcome :hi: Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## MummyPony

I think v day is week 24 :)


----------



## boxxey

it was the 1 hr test


----------



## staceyj83

ewww i hate that test i have to take it next week i failed the 1 hour last time how did you do


----------



## magic93

I had the 1hr test yesterday too. Glad its over.. Hope its ok.


----------



## fisher640

I just did mine this morning! 
Then I took myself out to lunch and ate lots of carbs :haha: carbs and cheese are all this baby is in the market for so ill be in biiiig trouble if I fail!


----------



## MrsC8776

Here they only do the 2 hour test. I did it on the 26th. With twins they like to do it a little early. I passed which I was so happy about. It was also the girls first major sugar high and I felt like they were going to come bursting out of my stomach. :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Mines in about 2 weeks. Not looking forward to it. Can't stand sweet things like lucozade normally but really don't like them in pregnancy. Just hoping I don't vomit, and that I pass, obviously!


----------



## staceyj83

Yea i think my little guy will go crazy to the sugar he gets is in my one cup of coffee but i have been trying to stay away from sweet just in case


----------



## MrsC8776

I still have my one cup of coffee a day. The ob said two would be fine but I keep it at one. I also have a soda every once in a while (the only thing I crave is a dr. pepper). Nothing compares to the sugar in that drink though.


----------



## staceyj83

i have to have my coffee if not the kids and dh will run from me lol i cut the soda out and up my water thanks to having some really bad bh starting at 18 weeks so i do ice tea not the same :~/ and today for some reason all i want to do is bake so we now have cranberry muffins banana nut muffins and chocolate chip muffins


----------



## MummyPony

Woohoo double figures 99 days to go!!!


----------



## boxxey

woo for double digits I am almost there :)


----------



## staceyj83

yay for double digits


----------



## SunflowerMama

so how many days for me to go then? yay!! not bad at all!


----------



## Kelly9

I passed my 1 hour GD test! WHOOT! I had GD with my son so I was shocked when it came back normal! 5.4 at the one hour mark :)


----------



## staceyj83

double digits look so pretty woohoo 99 days to go


----------



## SharonF

Hi Ladies

I just found you, and I'd like to come and play! I'm due on 18th March, according to my 7 and 11 week scans and by my own calculations from when we DTD. However, my 12 and 20 week scans said 14th March, but that means we conceived before we DTD so I'm not going by that - even though my midwife is! So I'm just saying I'm due mid-March! Baby will be here by Easter hopefully! 

I already have a daughter, who will be 2 on Sunday! 

Nice to meet you all! x


----------



## boxxey

Welcome


----------



## staceyj83

Welcome


----------



## InChristAlone

SharonF said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I just found you, and I'd like to come and play! I'm due on 18th March, according to my 7 and 11 week scans and by my own calculations from when we DTD. However, my 12 and 20 week scans said 14th March, but that means we conceived before we DTD so I'm not going by that - even though my midwife is! So I'm just saying I'm due mid-March! Baby will be here by Easter hopefully!
> 
> I already have a daughter, who will be 2 on Sunday!
> 
> Nice to meet you all! x

Welcome! Lovely to have you here.


----------



## MummyPony

Helloooooo!! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

SharonF said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I just found you, and I'd like to come and play! I'm due on 18th March, according to my 7 and 11 week scans and by my own calculations from when we DTD. However, my 12 and 20 week scans said 14th March, but that means we conceived before we DTD so I'm not going by that - even though my midwife is! So I'm just saying I'm due mid-March! Baby will be here by Easter hopefully!
> 
> I already have a daughter, who will be 2 on Sunday!
> 
> Nice to meet you all! x

:hi: Welcome! We will get you on the list for the 18th. :winkwink:


----------



## boxxey

I went for my 3d/4d scan today and oh my it was amazing, we are having a boy forsure and are stuck on names the ones that I think suit his wee face are Dominic and Maverick tell me what yas all think and any ideas for name are welcome :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Oh he is handsome! I like the names you have picked. I do like Dominic better. I'm the type that likes names to "flow" so that is what I look at when picking names.


----------



## boxxey

i think so too my other kids are Emma, Jacob, Zachary and Marlie and Dominic sounds so much better with those names and he looks like one too


----------



## NikkiV87

Hello! I started a thread a cpl days ago looking for bump buddies and was directed here! My names Nikki and ill be 26 in January. This is our first and we are team :pink:! My EDD is March 16, 2013. 

Just got my results back for that one hour glucose test and i passed! I do have to start taking a cpl iron supplements everyday as my iron was low but other than that, everything is good! 

Anywho very excited to be a part of this thread! xx


----------



## NikkiV87

boxxey said:


> i think so too my other kids are Emma, Jacob, Zachary and Marlie and Dominic sounds so much better with those names and he looks like one too

I like Dominic :)


----------



## MrsC8776

:hi: Welcome Nikki! Congrats on team :pink:!! Yay for passing your test!!

Has anyone else thought of names yet? If so would you like to share? 

We have picked Ava and Emma for the girls. Hubby picked Ava and I picked Emma. Of course we both agreed on the names before making them official. :winkwink:


----------



## NikkiV87

MrsC8776 said:


> :hi: Welcome Nikki! Congrats on team :pink:!! Yay for passing your test!!
> 
> Has anyone else thought of names yet? If so would you like to share?
> 
> We have picked Ava and Emma for the girls. Hubby picked Ava and I picked Emma. Of course we both agreed on the names before making them official. :winkwink:

Thanks mrsC! 
I love your girls names! I was actually gonna go with ava for my baby girl but my cousins long term gf is named ava and didnt want to dbl up on the name so we decided on Mikaela! Have u gotten ur middle names yet? Me and my bf are having soooo much trouble trying to find a middle name that fits well with Mikaela and his last name...hopefully well find one before baby comes!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks!! I like Mikaela. I think it is a pretty name and not over used. We have picked out middle names. Ava Lea (pronounced as Lee, some people see it as Leah :shrug: ) and Emma Mae. Lea is my middle name and Mae is my grandmothers. Hubby wanted the girls to have those middle names. Had one of the babies been a boy we would have went with Lee for the spelling.


----------



## staceyj83

Welcome nikki we have nicholas adam or nicholas abel its up to dh


----------



## boxxey

we r going with Domenic Charles :-D


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Sadly not. Dh only likes Robert and I don't. He hasn't totally ruled out John or James so hopefully one of those. Middle name will be Drake. That's my maiden name. I really wanted him to still have a connection to my family by name but I grew up with a hyphenated name and didn't enjoy it, so this is our solution.


----------



## fisher640

No clue :shrugs: we're still fighting :ahem: discussing names so far we haven't settled on anything.... Hopefully well figure something out before they kick us our of the hospital!


----------



## MrsC8776

Great names ladies! 

Mrs_Bump I like how you are putting your maiden name in for the middle name. 

fisher I'm sure you guys will agree on a name soon. It took us a while to pick the two we have. We had been making a list since we first began trying a long time ago. I just never imagined we would have to pick two. Funny thing is neither of the names we picked were on that list. :haha:

I've started getting what I believe to be braxton hicks. I go in on the 26th so I'll be asking about these. Until then I'll try to increase my water intake as much as I can.


----------



## MummyPony

Our little boy will be George Oliver


----------



## ....Jess....

I'm due march 25th :) my little girl will be called Ellen-Rose


----------



## fisher640

MrsC8776 said:


> Great names ladies!
> 
> Mrs_Bump I like how you are putting your maiden name in for the middle name.
> 
> fisher I'm sure you guys will agree on a name soon. It took us a while to pick the two we have. We had been making a list since we first began trying a long time ago. I just never imagined we would have to pick two. Funny thing is neither of the names we picked were on that list. :haha:
> 
> I've started getting what I believe to be braxton hicks. I go in on the 26th so I'll be asking about these. Until then I'll try to increase my water intake as much as I can.

I get lots of Braxton hicks my doc said not to worry about preterm labor unless they're regularly spaced at about 10/hr. mine seemed to be triggered by me moving too much, her moving too much, or if I'm waiting too long to go pee (I work in an ER so I'm always too busy to pee and on the move) I think her moving lots does it the most tho cause I can feel her having a party in there in between contractions usually.


----------



## Imamomma

Hi just finding this post but I am due march 17th so it willl be good to see what others in the same week are feeling. I have my diabetes test tomorrow. The name we have picked i think is Shawn Lucas what do ya think? He'd be called Lucas.


----------



## MrsC8776

....Jess.... said:


> I'm due march 25th :) my little girl will be called Ellen-Rose

:hi: welcome! Congrats on team :pink: and great name! 



fisher640 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Great names ladies!
> 
> Mrs_Bump I like how you are putting your maiden name in for the middle name.
> 
> fisher I'm sure you guys will agree on a name soon. It took us a while to pick the two we have. We had been making a list since we first began trying a long time ago. I just never imagined we would have to pick two. Funny thing is neither of the names we picked were on that list. :haha:
> 
> I've started getting what I believe to be braxton hicks. I go in on the 26th so I'll be asking about these. Until then I'll try to increase my water intake as much as I can.
> 
> I get lots of Braxton hicks my doc said not to worry about preterm labor unless they're regularly spaced at about 10/hr. mine seemed to be triggered by me moving too much, her moving too much, or if I'm waiting too long to go pee (I work in an ER so I'm always too busy to pee and on the move) I think her moving lots does it the most tho cause I can feel her having a party in there in between contractions usually.Click to expand...

I get a lot as well. Usually at night when the girls are moving like crazy (probably fighting already :haha:). I'm glad you said something about the movement because that makes a lot of sense. Thank you! 



Imamomma said:


> Hi just finding this post but I am due march 17th so it willl be good to see what others in the same week are feeling. I have my diabetes test tomorrow. The name we have picked i think is Shawn Lucas what do ya think? He'd be called Lucas.

:hi: Welcome! Yay for team :blue: I think you are our only 3/17 due date so far but that is great! I like the name you have picked out.


----------



## boxxey

i get lots of BH as well


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome to the new thread members :)

We've picked a name but you'll all have to wait till she's born to read it. 

I like the names that have been discussed though :)


----------



## boxxey

im feeling very lightheaded and dizzy anyone else have this, also get waves of nausea


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I've puked a few times in the last week but I have a bad cold and I think it's due to that. If you're feeling dizzy it might be best to get checked out in case it's blood pressure related.


----------



## boxxey

i hate going to the er :-( i did start my meds again for post partum depression 3 days ago, i wonder if its that


----------



## MrsC8776

Not sure but make sure you are drinking plenty of water. Being dehydrated can cause so many things. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## boxxey

ty


----------



## MummyPony

Boxxey - wife had this a week ago, get some rest and drink plenty and it should pass


----------



## EternalWait

We have decided on Abigail Taylor Ann- Taylor is my mothers maiden name and Ann is my DH mothers middle name, and we both liked Abigail... We said we would call her Abbie, but have been calling her Abigail so far :/ still haven't bought anything yet... Think it's gonna be a matter of Christmas out of the way and then major baby shopping time!


----------



## staceyj83

I like that name i know what you mean about the shopping so far all we have is his crib and some clothes we are waiting till after christmas to shop for little man


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Abigail is what we would of called our baby if she was a girl. I like it and all it's shortenings. I also love that you have a family connection in there.


----------



## fisher640

Abigail was what I wanted but DH said no way :-/


----------



## MrsC8776

I almost picked Abigail as well! How crazy would it have been had we all picked the same name for girls. :haha: I think it is a really pretty name and it breaks down very well. Not only that but it goes with a lot of last names. Thats one major thing I look at when picking names.


----------



## boxxey

my oldest baby Emma turns 10 today :) My son turns 8 tomorrow and on Sat ill be 31 what a busy weekend we have.....I hope everyone is feeling ok


----------



## staceyj83

will i failed my sugar test today :/


----------



## fisher640

Bummer!

I had my appointment yesterday and passed (thank goodness)

I've only gained 6lbs, they said my belly is still measuring a bit ahead. I don't even weigh as much as I did last spring before I was even pregnant! I'm up to 136 at almost 26week. I think she's gaining but I must be loosing.


----------



## staceyj83

Im at 5lbs belly comes in right at 27 weeks


----------



## Kelly9

Wish I only gained that much! I'm up about 14 pounds at nearly 27 weeks I also started 13 pounds lighter this pregnancy then I did with my son so I guess a net of 1 pound isn't huge, I just want to go back to being the 13 pounds lighter then I was starting with my son.

I passed my GD test by some miracle! I had GD with my son so I was truly amazed though I am trying to eat like I have GD just to keep my weight and sugars in line so I bet it helped.


----------



## MrsC8776

Great job on the small amount of weight gained ladies! I'm pretty far up there. Then again I can't see the scale until I get off it now. :dohh: I'm up around 25lbs gained already. They say with twins 40lbs is average. I thought they were crazy but it isn't that hard to do. 

Stacey sorry to hear about the failed GD test. Will they have you redo it at some point? 

fisher congrats on passing! 

boxxey happy early birthday! I hope you enjoy your day. :cake:


----------



## MummyPony

Due to the hyperemesis wife is at -9lbs at 27weeks


----------



## staceyj83

25lbs with twins is great with my first i put on 68lbs lol yes i have to do the 3 hour test on the 27th i hate that drink i felt so sick after i couldnt eat till 9 at night


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm down 4lbs but I'm sure doc won't be happy. I've been advised to have a gain of 0 for the whole pregnancy and I can't imagine I'll acheive that with 12 1/2 weeks left to go. Having said that no one has weighed me or mentioned it since I was told this so whether or not they'll be too bothered I don't know. I'm just trying to eay healthily and not concentrate on it too much.


----------



## boxxey

i have only gained 6 lbs but im still sick and cant eat a whle lot at a time


----------



## RosieB1977

Hiya Ladies!! Can I join? 
I am due March 27th, I am team yellow because bubs refused to show bits.
I have only gained 4 pounds since it's been offical that I am expecting.
I am 35(34 when we concieved), my hubby is 40 and we have been married for 1 year 3 months.


----------



## staceyj83

welcome


----------



## MrsC8776

RosieB1977 said:


> Hiya Ladies!! Can I join?
> I am due March 27th, I am team yellow because bubs refused to show bits.
> I have only gained 4 pounds since it's been offical that I am expecting.
> I am 35(34 when we concieved), my hubby is 40 and we have been married for 1 year 3 months.

:hi: Welcome! Will you go for a private scan or stay team :yellow: the whole time?


----------



## Kelly9

welcome!

I'm eating peanut m&m's right now, well I just stopped after reading all the posts :rofl:


----------



## MummyPony

4d scan today :)


----------



## erinmaree89

Hi ladies,

Due 23rd, previous scans and check ups have me measuring a week ahead. Having a boy, this is my first so not sure when to expect him!


----------



## HappyFishie

Hello to all new ladies! How is everyone doing? Feet are swelling sometimes if I'm on them for a while. I have been feeling a lot of movement. Hubby finally felt a kick and I believe an elbow. It's so hard to tell the position. I wish I had a window to look in there. lol Next scan is Jan 3rd. I can't wait!


----------



## Kelly9

When baby is a bit bigger you'll be able to pick out position earlier, I find I still get the head and bum mixed up since they're both round.


----------



## HappyFishie

Kelly9 said:


> When baby is a bit bigger you'll be able to pick out position earlier, I find I still get the head and bum mixed up since they're both round.

I thought I felt a fist, but now I think maybe it was an elbow? I'm confused... It was on my right side, up by my ribs. Maybe it's a foot?? lol


----------



## MrsC8776

MummyPony said:


> 4d scan today :)

Yay!! I look forward to hearing how it goes. Share a pic if you can. :flower:



erinmaree89 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Due 23rd, previous scans and check ups have me measuring a week ahead. Having a boy, this is my first so not sure when to expect him!

:hi: Welcome! Congrats on team :blue: 



HappyFishie said:


> Hello to all new ladies! How is everyone doing? Feet are swelling sometimes if I'm on them for a while. I have been feeling a lot of movement. Hubby finally felt a kick and I believe an elbow. It's so hard to tell the position. I wish I had a window to look in there. lol Next scan is Jan 3rd. I can't wait!

I'm hanging in there. Very sore back everyday and getting tired again. Things have also started swelling up. I can mainly feel it in my hands but by the end of the night I can see it in my ankles as well. Yay for a scan on the 3rd! I have an OB appointment on the 26th and then a scan on the 28th. 

Anyone doing any after Christmas shopping for the baby? I thought about stopping on my way home from my appointment but then I just got the babies r us ad in the mail for sales starting the 28th. Do they not do day after Christmas sales?


----------



## Kelly9

Mrsc maybe the day after sales are separate from the flyer since they're usually only the 1 day after? Keep your legs up to help with the swelling!

I have a scan sometime in January, will hopefully have the date by the beginning of January, takes a bit longer now that we're up north and they have to fly me in and out for the scan!


----------



## MrsC8776

I did call today and ask about the sale. They are having a sale on the 26th & 27th. Then a different sale from the 28th to Jan. 14th I believe. I have to drive by there on the 26th and 28th for dr's appointments so I think I'll stop both days and stock up on the savings since we still need quite a few things.


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like a plan! The only shopping I'll be doing is from my couch with my laptop :) Hoping to score some good deals on kids clothes and maybe some for my husband.


----------



## erinmaree89

I'm starting to feel the onset of third trimester symptoms set in. Can never get enough sleep, always feeling tired. Sleeping in bed is becoming more and more uncomfortable. My hips ache!! I'm getting lots of cramps in my calves. One major change is my appetite, I am always eating!! I have gained 10kgs since the start of this pregnancy...so 22 lbs?? Which is apparently fine, I must admit though I feel huge! I was 132 lbs or 60kgs here in Aus before falling pregnant. I want to go as natural as possible with the birth, starting to get a little nervous and scared about it - being so unknown. I keep having thoughts of all these what if senarios were to happen and the fact i have no control over it what so ever.....eep! Anyone else?


----------



## MrsC8776

Oh yes! I'm worried about the what if's but not so much the labor. I think since I'm expecting twins it makes me worry about so many different things. That and my husband works out of country so not knowing if he is going to be here is the worst part for me. Although I'm sure a lot of you have already heard my freak out about that. :blush: Stressing about it isn't going to change anything and I have to remind myself that all the time. Whats going to happen will happen. With that said I'm going to do everything in my power to avoid the wonderful double whammy!


----------



## MummyPony

4d scan was amazing! Little man already weighs 2lbs10oz and his head is measuring 2weeka ahead!! 

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/95DE16D4-8EAC-4171-8925-C9B182138170-187-00000011EE7B6C7B.jpg


----------



## staceyj83

Just remember things happen that you cant help i was so worried about it with my 2nd because of labor being so hard if you walking while laboring really does help with getting baby to move down and open you up and if you can labor at home as much as you can before going to L&D with my 2nd by the time i got to L&D i was 5cm did some walking and sitting up with in an hour i was 7cm and hour later i was 10cm 2 hours and 10 mins after getting to L&D my little girl was born i feeel laying down slows things down i went in to labor at 5:30am and had her at 4:10pm im hoping to be at home for most of labor again as long as i dont have a medical reason to go in 


Handsome little guy


----------



## Kelly9

Mummy such a nice pic :) 

My husband will hopefully find out soon if he's approved for vacation to be with me for the delivery, I'm worried about it but not stressing as right now there's lots of time and it won't help till we hear back from his work. Keeping fingers crossed though. I'm also going to labour as much at home as possible but that scares me since my last labour was about 45 minutes :shock: doesn't give me a whole lot of time.


----------



## MrsC8776

Great pic Mummy! 

As for laboring at home... Eek I don't know about all that lol. I have an hour and a half drive to the hospital and these are my first. No idea how long it will take me. I may not even have to worry about it though. Time will only tell for us.


----------



## staceyj83

Thats why i didnt wait with my first we had to drive to the next town abour an hour away i end up being in labor 23 an half hours with her now where im at the drive is only 20 mins and they like to send you home if your not 4cm and dont have group b


----------



## Kelly9

Mrsc I thought you were planning on having a csection? My drive to the hospital could be as much as an hour depending whose house I'm at when I go into labour


----------



## littlesteph

random question dose anyone else find they can feel baby sticking their bump out into your side?


----------



## staceyj83

oh yea i get like a round ball on my self from him


----------



## fisher640

Oh totally.... I get an oddly shaped bump from her moving or a contraction all the time. The doctor thought she migh currently be head down, and I think she might be right, but the baby is constantly sticking her butt way over to one side making me lopsided. Lol. I don't know what she's doing in there sometimes but sometimes it seems like she must be having a good time! :rofl:


----------



## Kte

:hi: ladies, I'm due march 24th :flower:

My lo is all over, I shouldn't be surprised my first was a real wriggler. I was worried last weekend but they must of been breech as I got the most weird kicks down in my bum! Thankfully they seemed to have moved around a bit now but I don't get much in the way of limbs sticking out or moving yet, its still difficult for oh to feel or see anything.

I'm hoping to be a home for as long as possible too . . . But I'm also worried things will happen too quickly since I have little miss to organise, my family live 1hr away!


----------



## linzylou

Baby girl loves to make my bump lopsided! She's like the Loch Ness monster or something...she's always disappearing and then resurfacing somewhere else. Kinda crazy to watch my whole stomach shift from one side to the other.

I have my GTT tomorrow. I do have a sweet tooth but I've been good and even tried to stay away from most Christmas candy... so we'll see!!


----------



## Kelly9

My girl is all over the place but I'm pretty sure when I see that large lump it's her tush. She definitely isn't settled in one position yet.


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> Mrsc I thought you were planning on having a csection? My drive to the hospital could be as much as an hour depending whose house I'm at when I go into labour

Well I was hoping to but things are so unknown right now. I have no idea whats going on. So far all I know about my birth is that it will automatically be in the OR. Thats as far as I've gotten with them. They want to keep the options open right now since both girls are heads down. I'm fine with that as long as I know hubby will be in country or even at home. 



littlesteph said:


> random question dose anyone else find they can feel baby sticking their bump out into your side?

I believe I have felt this a few times. Although it could be my two fighting over space. :haha:



fisher640 said:


> Oh totally.... I get an oddly shaped bump from her moving or a contraction all the time. The doctor thought she migh currently be head down, and I think she might be right, but the baby is constantly sticking her butt way over to one side making me lopsided. Lol. I don't know what she's doing in there sometimes but sometimes it seems like she must be having a good time! :rofl:

Haha! While they are in there having a good time we are on the outside wondering what is all the commotion about! At least the movement hasn't become painful yet. 



Kte said:


> :hi: ladies, I'm due march 24th :flower:
> 
> My lo is all over, I shouldn't be surprised my first was a real wriggler. I was worried last weekend but they must of been breech as I got the most weird kicks down in my bum! Thankfully they seemed to have moved around a bit now but I don't get much in the way of limbs sticking out or moving yet, its still difficult for oh to feel or see anything.
> 
> I'm hoping to be a home for as long as possible too . . . But I'm also worried things will happen too quickly since I have little miss to organise, my family live 1hr away!

:hi: Welcome! Are you staying team :yellow:? 



linzylou said:


> Baby girl loves to make my bump lopsided! She's like the Loch Ness monster or something...she's always disappearing and then resurfacing somewhere else. Kinda crazy to watch my whole stomach shift from one side to the other.
> 
> I have my GTT tomorrow. I do have a sweet tooth but I've been good and even tried to stay away from most Christmas candy... so we'll see!!

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly9

^ fair enough and thats fantastic your docs suggested that approach :) 

Some of tulip's movements hurt but only when she kicks something tender like a nerve or my hip!


----------



## MummyPony

Our little man is so very wiggly and it's all over the bump too!


----------



## Kte

Good luck with the gtt linyzlou :flower:

MrsC - yeah we are staying team yellow, they managed to do the full anatomy scan but I still ended up tilted upside down on the chair and sent for a walk to complete that. When I was pregnant with my daughter she was as cheeky, I ended up with two anatomy scans yet couldn't see, so we just decided to stay on team yellow again this time too :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Happy New Years ladies!!


----------



## MummyPony

Happy new year!!! We're having babies this year :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yes we are!


----------



## staceyj83

Happy new years


----------



## Kte

Happy new year :flower:


----------



## boxxey

im in my 3rd trimester now


----------



## linzylou

Happy New Year!! March is right around the corner. :)

I failed my GTT (I blame it on Christmas) and have the 3-hour test tomorrow. Fingers crossed that it goes a lot better.


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck tomorrow Linzy!


----------



## staceyj83

Good luck poking your self 4 times a day sucks


----------



## Kte

linzylou said:


> Happy New Year!! March is right around the corner. :)
> 
> I failed my GTT (I blame it on Christmas) and have the 3-hour test tomorrow. Fingers crossed that it goes a lot better.

Good luck for the 3hrs test!

Do you they call you in pretty soon for that? Had my test today so will hear today or tomorrow if its a bad result. Still can taste that drink, blegh!


----------



## boxxey

went to the dr today I passed my gtt but my iron is low and im measuring 31 weeks so 3 weeks ahead just like my last 2 they were a month early


----------



## linzylou

Sitting here waiting! My doctor's office only calls back with abnormal results. Mine called me the very next morning. So no news might be good news!


----------



## staceyj83

i would hate waiting my office tells you right then and there thank gosh 

ok ladies have any of you got high lights done while pregnant i never have im going to get a hair cut today and was thinking about getting high lights to


----------



## MrsC8776

boxxey~ Great job on the gtt! 

stacey~ Highlights should be fine. It doesn't actually touch your skin but even if it did you would be ok. Getting your hair dyed while pregnant is not a big deal. :thumbup:


----------



## staceyj83

thanks i just need something done with it i havent done anything to it in over a year im looking a little blah lol


Will i got it cut the lady went shorter then i had asked i didnt do the highlights because i was worried about the color not coming out right so ill wait till little man comes


----------



## MummyPony

We are waiting on GTT results too, they only call if something is wrong


----------



## HappyFishie

Hi ladies, here's my update. I failed the one-hour glucose and had the three hour one this morning. It was not fun, but glad once it was over. I had a growth scan today as well and this chunky lil boy is weighing 3.8 lbs!!!! Doc said he's measuring 2 weeks ahead. My placenta previa is moving so we might get the all clear for a vaginal delivery. I was also happy to see what position he is in. Right now he is laying on my right side (lopsided belly) with his head down and his butt under my boobs. legs and arms are off to the side which is why i keep getting kicked on my left side. :dohh: Now I am really hoping that I pass the 3 hour test. The results won't probably be ready until Mon or Tuesday.


----------



## linzylou

That's great news about the placenta previa as well as baby's position!

Take 2 of my 3-hour GTT tomorrow morning. I threw up right before the hour mark yesterday. This test will be the death of me, I swear. :(


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Its been a week and a bit since my gtt and i still havent heard anything so I'm hoping its good news. My sister has to do hers again because they couldn't get blood out. Poor girl.:-(


----------



## Kte

Good luck for your 3 hr tests.

No news here so I am hoping that is good, looks to be so otherwise I think my results will be given to me by my MW at the next appointment.


----------



## MummyPony

Wife passed her GTT woohoo


----------



## linzylou

I passed my 3 hr GTT! So relieved. Also, we started our childbirth class last night. DH should be a certified massage therapist by the time it's over lol. Is anyone else taking classes?


----------



## Kte

Congrats on passing your 3hr test :thumbup:

Not doing classes this time around, we just did the NHS ones last time. I wouldn't go for any more, oh would prob get a black eye if he tried to massage me or rub me!


----------



## InChristAlone

We had our first hypnobirthing class last night, I loved it! I'm so looking forward to the rest of them and am getting really excited now - I love the focus on it (the birth) being a really positive experience. We have our hospital ones too starting at the beginning of Feb. I also have my GTT on Friday - congrats to those that have passed! :) How was it? What can I expect? I don't know...


----------



## linzylou

The 1 hour test wasn't bad at all. My appointment was at 1pm and the doctor said to eat/drink like normal (just nothing too sugary). I made the mistake of eating _right_ before my appointment instead of 2-3 hours before. The drink itself was fruit punch and tasted like the red Gatorade. I didn't feel sick afterwards. I had my regular appointment while I waited, after which they drew my blood and sent me on my way. Pretty painless! I failed, but knowing what I know now I would've eaten 2-3 hours before my appointment instead of 5 mins before. I did feel sick during the 3 hr test but sleeping through the first hour really helped and I was able to pass. Good luck! :)


----------



## MummyPony

We had our first antenatal class tonight, was quite good :)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

GTT test is a bit rubbish, in so far as I felt really quite sick (they also saw me an hour late) and the drink is disgustingl, although the bloke who gave it to me said most people like it. Nearly had a heart attack today when midwife told me I had GD and then told me all the things I had to do and what could go wrong. Then she expressed surprise no one had rung me, so she rang them and I DON'T HAVE IT, not even close, levels were if anything on the low side of normal. Really not impressed with that.
Had first NCT ante-natal class earlier in the week. It was quite good fun and it was nice to meet other mums to be and their partners.


----------



## staceyj83

yay for not having it it really is a pain in the butt


----------



## Kte

I passed mine too thankfully :) found out Tuesday :) 

Mrs-bump: What a faff about getting it wrong but at least you found out sooner rather than later! 

Inchristalome: mine was first ting in the morning thankfully. I drank plenty of water which was a good thing because as soon as I had the sweet drink I was told I couldn't have anything at all, even water and I did feel a little dehydrated by the end of the two hours. The drink is very sweet and is prob best drunk all in one if possible. You then get told to sit for the two hours, not allowed to wander about. I did feel a bit dizzy /light headed at first but that soon settled. Good luck with your test :flower:


----------



## boxxey

29 weeks and 3 days


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies :) had my GTT on new years eve, got the results last week and it's all fine, nice and normal. Was worried about it because I was borderline diabetic when I was younger which caused migraines at an early age. 

Also had my 28 week bloods an they found out my blood type had been written down wrong. I am O neg, so had to go in for an anti D injection this week. Little worrying that they didn't notice until now! 

Other than that having a really nice time of it- hip pain has died down and the only pains are the heartburn and the little bit of nausea that has crept back over the last few weeks. 

Hope everyone is feeling well... Not long to go now :)


----------



## BStar

Hi All,

I'm still around. I had a lil break from the computer over the few public holidays I had over christmas and then when I came back to work it has been nothing but hectic. I finally found a few mins to read up on the 13 or so pages I missed.

I hope everyone had a fab christmas and new years. And hooray for not having long til we meet our bubbas.

Hi to the new ladies and welcome:wave:

All of the names that everyone has settled on are great! At the moment we have decided on Isabelle Ellen if we have a girl, Ellen is my middle name and has come down through about 5 or six generations so I'm keen to continue the tradition, much to hubby's annoyance. And for a boy we are thinking Maxwell Kenneth or Maxwell Brian, Kenneth is my dad's first name and Brian is his middle name so I think he would be stoked if we used either of those. Plus as my baby is half Balinese they will also have a Balinese name which will be the baby's 2nd middle name. We don't choose that name though, it gets decided once bubs born and we take them to Bali for the first time, which will prob be when they are about 6 weeks (eep lil scary).

As for me

I had my GD test a few days before xmas and I passed which was great news. Also my dr has put me ahead 5 days again. So instead of being due the 30th March is has been brought forward to the 25 of March which is fine by me :p

I have also been feeling the poking out of the baby's rump on my right side and also a rather annoying kicking/pushing on my ribs on the left hand which by the end of the day is so painful that it starts to sting!! I have also be noticing A LOT more movements lately, thank goodness. I was starting to get worried as I didn't feel a proper kick until the 3rd of Jan, but when I asked the mw she said that was normal. It seems very fond of doing flips and somersaults and hubby was quite excited last night as he could see a lump on my tummy where part of the baby was sticking out lol.

As for weight gain I have only put on 4 kgs which is about 8.8 pounds. So I'm happy with that and the mw said that's fine as I'm measuring right.

How are everyon'es nurseries going? ours has been painted green and hubby is in the process of doing a jungle themed mural on a few of the walls. We also no have the cot, change table, a fisher and price luv u zoo cradle 'n swing and a glider with ottoman. I still need to find a chest of drawers and a bookshelf/shelving but other than that our furniture stuff is basically done. I'm also not allowed to buy anything else until after 24th of Feb as that is when my baby shower is. we have also decided on the strider compact in the 4 wheel version and we are going to go for the forest green colour :p

Has anyone else had any issues with their platelet count dropping? Mine was 138 around week 20 then it dropped to 119 at 25 weeks and then dropped again to 106 at about 30 weeks. I have to have another blood test this week, so I'm thinking on saturday to check if it has dropped again. I was told if it goes below 100 then I will be classed as high risk and will have to have the baby at the womens and childrens hospital which is an hour from my house, as opposed to my local hospital which is only 10 mins down the road. I asked the mw what could be casuing it but she wasn't my usual mw and she wasn't sure, so I have to wait until my dr appt next thursday and ask him.

Also I have my 32 week scan on tuesday so only a few more days til I get to see my baby again and check that my placenta has moved and hopefully is no longer classed as low lying.

Lastly has anyone else had trouble with their signature no longer working and having to replace it?


----------



## Kte

BStar: Glad you past your GTT test :flower: Not heard anything about my platelets, not sure if I get any more bloods taken now, last lot was at 2nd Jan an all came back fine. Hope yours doesn't get any worse :flower: Fingers crossed your placenta has moved out of the way too!


----------



## MrsC8776

BStar~ Sounds like things are going well for you. Great job on passing the GD test. We have just about got our nursery finished. I'll add pics a little later. I look forward to hearing how your scan goes.

AFM~ Scan tomorrow and then on Monday I will start NST's twice a week. Doing my best to keep these girls in for as long as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## BStar

heya gals I had to share this as it is soooo funny. Some of you may have seen it but gosh it made me laugh. Hopefully the link thing works. Let me know what you think :)

https://https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=THAaNPIxEek


----------



## MrsC8776

:hi: How's everyone doing? We are all in the home stretch!


----------



## staceyj83

Ready for him to be here failed our first nst on monday :-(


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm ready for our girls to be here as well! Sorry to hear the nst on Monday didn't go well. I had a few issues at mine on Monday as well. One of the girls kept disappearing off the monitor.


----------



## staceyj83

Awww she just wanted to play lol im hopeful he will pass tomorrow going 2 times a week is going to drive me nuts


----------



## boxxey

I cant wait for this to be over, as well as Canadian winter lol, I fell down the outside stairs yesterday on my to get my kids from school, hurt my back and my arm, went the hospital, I was contracting every 15 mins but no cervix changes so im home and they are pretty much stopped so just taking it easy today im a wee bit sore


----------



## staceyj83

oh no happy you and baby are ok sooon sooon or that is what i keep telling my self i find out on the 25th when i get to be induced yayyy


----------



## HappyFishie

Hello ladies! I haven't been able to get on this website for a while because every time I went to sign in, it would kick me out. Very annoying... But luckily I'm on a different computer and I can chat quickly.

I had what I thought was a bad urinary tract infection that I had to be taken from work directly to the hospital and it turned out to be a KIDNEY STONE. NOT FUN. It was one of the most painful things I have ever experience. They took me to labor and delivery to monitor the baby and make sure that I wasn't contracting. Thankfully the baby was ok, and I wasn't contracting, but passing a kidney stone with no pain medication was not good. 

Other than that, I have been feeling good, just REALLY tired all the time. Feeling my little boy move inside is awesome. My shower is next week and our nursery furniture should be getting here this week. 

It's crunch time !!!!

Hope all is well ...


----------



## staceyj83

When is yout shower we are having ours on the 10th cant wait


----------



## MrsC8776

staceyj83 said:


> Awww she just wanted to play lol im hopeful he will pass tomorrow going 2 times a week is going to drive me nuts

I'm going twice a week as well. Every Monday and Thursday. I hope tomorrows NST goes better for you. 



boxxey said:


> I cant wait for this to be over, as well as Canadian winter lol, I fell down the outside stairs yesterday on my to get my kids from school, hurt my back and my arm, went the hospital, I was contracting every 15 mins but no cervix changes so im home and they are pretty much stopped so just taking it easy today im a wee bit sore

Yikes! I'm glad you are both ok. Get some rest and hopefully you feel better. 



HappyFishie said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't been able to get on this website for a while because every time I went to sign in, it would kick me out. Very annoying... But luckily I'm on a different computer and I can chat quickly.
> 
> I had what I thought was a bad urinary tract infection that I had to be taken from work directly to the hospital and it turned out to be a KIDNEY STONE. NOT FUN. It was one of the most painful things I have ever experience. They took me to labor and delivery to monitor the baby and make sure that I wasn't contracting. Thankfully the baby was ok, and I wasn't contracting, but passing a kidney stone with no pain medication was not good.
> 
> Other than that, I have been feeling good, just REALLY tired all the time. Feeling my little boy move inside is awesome. My shower is next week and our nursery furniture should be getting here this week.
> 
> It's crunch time !!!!
> 
> Hope all is well ...

Sorry to hear about the kidney stones. I'm glad everything is ok now. 

Have fun at your showers ladies! They can be such a great time.


----------



## HappyFishie

staceyj83 said:


> When is yout shower we are having ours on the 10th cant wait

It's also on the 10th! I can't wait either! I feel that right after the shower I will be able to start organizing and putting everything together. My husband had a man/diapers and beer shower. All of this buddies got together to watch football and play poker and all the guys brought diapers. It was a great idea because now we have a good supply to start with.:thumbup:


----------



## staceyj83

Thanks same days im going sweet lol .


----------



## boxxey

mine on is on the 17th of Feb, I am not to bad just sore and bruised, baby is ok that is the main thing


----------



## staceyj83

HappyFishie said:


> staceyj83 said:
> 
> 
> When is yout shower we are having ours on the 10th cant wait
> 
> It's also on the 10th! I can't wait either! I feel that right after the shower I will be able to start organizing and putting everything together. My husband had a man/diapers and beer shower. All of this buddies got together to watch football and play poker and all the guys brought diapers. It was a great idea because now we have a good supply to start with.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Sweet lol oh that is cool we just doing a co ed shower that is what we are waiting on to i dont want to do his room before then just to go in a have to do it all over again


----------



## staceyj83

Just make sure to take it easy for the next few days


----------



## boxxey

im resting it was a snow day today so my 10 year old stayed home and helped me with my 3 yr old it was nice and I go to the dr tomorrow so dh is home all morning


----------



## MummyPony

We had our shower last weekend! It was a surprise by our friends and was so much fun :)


----------



## staceyj83

Good 

Awww that was sweet of them


----------



## staceyj83

He was a good baby today and passed!


----------



## boxxey

I had my apt today, I gain 1/2 a pound, babys happy, he breech but that's ok he will turn again, I am measuring 36 weeks so I go for an ultrasound in the next 2 weeks just waiting for the call with the day im to go and we are going to measure him and see if maybe he will be here early


----------



## HappyFishie

I have been having a lot of pain "down there" for the past week and a half. I went for a scan yesterday and they said the pain is from the pressure of the baby's head which is in position and laying low. They said he is weighing 6lbs even at this point. I am officially on maternity leave and I am relaxing until this little one decides to come out! It's getting closer!!! I can't walk for more than short distances because the pain is really bad. Is anyone else having these pressure pains?


----------



## Kelly9

I get them and walking can be painful, my girl is very low to, she dropped around 33-34 weeks which is early but it still could mean I go overdue so we'll see.


----------



## boxxey

I dropped this week and am contracting but not regular my baby shower is sunday so he can come after that lol........im measuring 38 weeks, im so ready


----------



## HappyFishie

I now totally understand why pregnant women waddle. LOL
I walk like a penguin all the time :blush:


----------



## boxxey

me 2


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm in the same boat! Measuring 45 weeks at my last ob appointment (2/7). Ended up in L&D Monday night due to contractions being 1 to 5 minutes apart. 2.5 cm dilated and baby A's head can be felt during cervix checks! It won't be long for me now.


----------



## staceyj83

Yea the joys of being at the end of a pregnancy i keep telling him he can come but he is going to make us wait


----------



## MrsC8776

Just wanted to quickly update that our girls were born on 2/22 at 11:49 and 11:50 at 35w5d (4d according to hospital). They are in the NICU but holding their own fairly well. 

Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## staceyj83

Awww bless them hope their stay in there is short


----------



## boxxey

yaa hoo for babies, I just want mine out he is measuring 41 weeks on the ultrasound so dr is going to discuss what to do on Tuesday when I go to my apt


----------



## HappyFishie

Congratulations MrsC!!!!!! How long do they anticipate them being there for? Im sure not long. So excited for you !


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks girls! They aren't really sure how long they will be on here. I get discharged tomorrow but we will get to stay in a boarding room while the girls are still here. They started out with some breathing issues and now we are having some feeding issues. Hopefully it won't be long but whatever it takes for them to be healthy.

There's pictures in my journal if anyone wants to take a peak. :winkwink:


----------



## MummyPony

Oh mrsc I hope they're not there too long! Take this time to rest yourself so you're on form for when you take them home :)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations on the birth of your little girls. I had a quick look on your journal and they are adorable. Hopefully it won't be long until they can come home with you.


----------



## SunflowerMama

Congratulations, MrsC. Am sure the little girls will be soon in your arms! Think of all the wonderful times you are going to have with them soon. Cheers!!


----------



## MummyPony

How's everyone doing?


----------



## fisher640

Doing good. Just waiting. And trying to be patient. 36 weeks as of yesterday and we had a baby shower yesterday which was superfun  although its killing me to be at work today and tomorrow when I really just want to be at home setting things up and touching all the little clothes and diapers.


----------



## staceyj83

Ready for him to get out of me and counting down the days 16 more to go


----------



## MummyPony

Wife is exactly the same - she just wants it over now

Had steady contractions since last Monday - a few times they've been 3-5mins apart for a good while (several hours) and then they stop so she just wants it done


----------



## boxxey

I have been the same as your wife I have went in a couple times thinking it was time :( soooo tired and ready


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Yep much the same, just wanting it over. Have been getting periods of crampy type pains but not for long and then they stop. I'm convinced I will go over due.


----------



## linzylou

Congrats, MrsC!!

37 weeks today! I keep getting BH and period-like cramps but that's about it for me. I still have some things to do to get ready so as much as I'd like her out, it's probably better if she stays in!


----------



## staceyj83

same here i was getting all happy last night then after 3 hours nothing like dang it man lol


----------



## Kte

Just gone 37 weeks. Feel like its still going to be a while here. Another MW appointment tomorrow so we shall see if baby is anywhere near engaged yet. Still feel quite hight up to me.


----------



## boxxey

im 37 weeks today and wishing his was over :(


----------



## MummyPony

Baby was 3/5 engaged last week


----------



## SunflowerMama

My baby that was nicely sitting in Left Occipital Anterior position since 34 weeks has suddenly shifted to Right OA position....not great for my VBAC attempt :( 
Really really hope it shifts soon and back to a better position. C'mon baby, mommy needs a break!!


----------



## MummyPony

Oh no! C'mon sunflower baby!!!

At MW appointment baby wasn't engaged at all! He's gone backwards


----------



## Kte

SunflowerMama said:


> My baby that was nicely sitting in Left Occipital Anterior position since 34 weeks has suddenly shifted to Right OA position....not great for my VBAC attempt :(
> Really really hope it shifts soon and back to a better position. C'mon baby, mommy needs a break!!

Hope baby moves back for you! :flower:


MW yesterday said head down but no 5/5 or anything but considering at the last appointment she couldn't tell at all and thought baby was breech (as bump was much higher and hard) I'm happy with just 'head down' at the mo :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm 4/5 for the second appt in a row but midwife said that because of how he was lieing he could come anytime, we will see, I'm not convinced.


----------



## BStar

Hiya Ladies, I have been a bit lazy with reading and replying to the posts:blush:

First off Congrats MrsC on the birth of your beautiful girls!!! How very exciting and sorry I'm 2 weeks late with the congratulations :blush: I hope they are doing well. Are they still in hospital or have you been ble to take them home now? Did you have them naturally or c-section?

Wow it makes it so much more real that we will all have our babies really soon!! 

I have been having issues with high blood pressure and low platelets so I'm being monitored and have spent a bit of time getting to know the antenatal assessment room at the hospital and the midwives hehe.

Can't believe I'm 38 weeks today... Really need to update my ticker... 

Has anyone else had their bubba's yet? I hope everyone is doing great :p


----------



## MrsC8776

Things are going good on my end. The girls are doing great and we are all home now. they were born on the 22nd and then spent 5 days in the NICU. We were able to come home because the jaundice, feeding issues and weight gain all leveled out. It was a very rough week for me because I ended up getting preeclampsia a day or two before delivery. Due to that they had to put me on meds which in turn made me not be able to see my girls for the first 24 hours of their life. :cry: That was hard and still bothers me a bit. I did end up having then via c section. Ava (baby A) was only 4lbs 15oz (now 5lbs 6oz) and Emma (baby B) was 6lbs 3oz (now 6lbs 14oz). Had I had them naturally there was a high chance of needing a c section for Emma since the dr didn't feel comfortable doing a breech extraction due to their size difference. I was leaning towards a c section the whole time anyways so I didn't have any issues with that. Recovery is going well. It's not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Yeah I'm sore but not bed bound like I had imagined. Still bleeding though and I don't know how long that is suppose to last? Anyone have experience there? The girls are on a 3 hour schedule although between the two of them I'm managing an hour of sleep at a time between feedings and diaper changes. :wacko: Hmm lets see what else... oh hubby leaves for his 6 week rotation back to work in about 2 weeks so I'll be on my own. This scares the living crap out of me. I assume I'll either be a walking zombie by the time he gets back or have a cape. :haha: 

Hang in there ladies! The end is so close. Get as much sleep as possible and don't worry about things around the house. It's not going to matter once the baby gets there because all the focus will be on your LO. Just truly enjoy these last few moments of pregnancy even though it may be hard sometimes. It's so worth it in the end. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Emma & Ava.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5


----------



## boxxey

no baby here yet just waiting, I hope it is over soon as I feel like crap


----------



## staceyj83

The bleeding can last any where from 4 to 6 weeks

No baby here yet but i get induced soon if he doesny come on his own i get a sweep tomorrow hope that gets things moving


----------



## MummyPony

Still nothing other than truckloads of braxton hicks


----------



## Kte

I have two predictions, 1 baby will be late and 2, it's going to happen at night, Usually around this time I get aches and pains in my back and low down.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still waiting... sweep on tuesday, hopefully that gets things moving, I've been walking tons and get crazy bh's and pressure but no labour yet, should also have first internal so will know if I'm even prepping for labour come tuesday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## HappyFishie

I've been having period type cramps that wake me out of sleep around 3 a.m. for the past two days now. Doc told me yesterday that I haven't dilated yet but his head is engaged which is good. If nothing happens between now and Tuesday, I will most likely be induced some time next week. I can't wait. It is so uncomfortable to walk, sleep, etc. Plus I can't wait to meet my little boy!!!!


----------



## staceyj83

This wait is just as bad as tww ughh .


----------



## Kelly9

My little girl Lexi Serena Kelly was born today! 7 pounds 14 ounces!


----------



## fisher640

I'm just hanging out twiddling my thumbs... Our bathroom remodel started this week :dohh: now I'm completely torn between wanting her to be born now now now or waiting another 2 weeks til it's all done. I'm out of room in here. I was sick all week with a fever and have a bad cough lingering, I swear I'm going to give myself a hernia with all this coughing, it feels like her foot is going to come directly through my belly Everytime I cough.


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats on your little girl


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats Tiff!!! :happydance: love the name you have picked. Can't wait to see a pic of your little princess.


----------



## Kelly9

Ill post some on the weekend when I have my laptop and wifi access.


----------



## MummyPony

Congratulations Kelly!!!!


----------



## Kte

Congratulations Kelly :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks ladies, so whose next!?


----------



## Kte

Still don't think i'm going to be early . . or on time :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations on your new arrival. Very exiting. Still just waiting it out here.


----------



## HappyFishie

Congrats Kelly! How exciting! Your baby was born on my birthday. 3/13/13 awesome date!


----------



## boxxey

I would like to be next but I seriously think this boy wants to stay inside


----------



## staceyj83

woohooo i get to meetmy little man tomorrow yayyyyy


----------



## boxxey

im being induced Friday if baby doesn't come before


----------



## staceyj83

Woohoo yay for babies


----------



## linzylou

My baby girl arrived yesterday at 39 weeks! Water broke at 3am and Sarah Lynn was born at 7:46pm. 7lb 9oz.


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats on her


----------



## MummyPony

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations on your little girl.


----------



## Kte

Congratulations on baby Sarah *Linzylou*


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats linzy!!!!


----------



## staceyj83

My Nicholas Adam was 3/19 8lbs 1oz 19.5 in long induced at 7:30am he was born at 2:40pm


----------



## BStar

Yay more babies!!

Congrats Kelly, Lexi is a pretty name.

Congrats Linzy, Sarah is beautiful.

And Congrats Stacey on baby Nicholas

Soooooo exciting we are all starting to have our babies now. I can't believe I only have 4 days until my due. it's crazy cos it felt it was never going to get here hehehe.


----------



## Kte

Congratualtion on baby Nicholas *Stacey* :flower:

Suddenly feeling much more excited now there are lots more babies being born, it's helping the nerves!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats Stacey!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations Stacey. Feeling very much overdue now. :-(


----------



## boxxey

I go in tomorrow at 8am for my induction


----------



## linzylou

Congrats, Stacey!

Good luck, boxxey! It sounds like we'll be hearing from you soon!


----------



## BStar

Oooo how exciting boxxey!! at least you know when the process will be starting. Can't wait to hear the good news :D


----------



## staceyj83

Good luck


----------



## Kte

boxxey said:


> I go in tomorrow at 8am for my induction

Good luck :flower:


----------



## fisher640

So jealous of all the babies, I was up all night with contractions and wicked back pain and the doctor this mornin said no change on the internal exam. Grrrr.


----------



## boxxey

hello all Domenic Charles Glenn Radke was born @ 948pm March 22 was put to sleep to have him, i was pushing he got stuck his heart rate dropped, he is a healthy 10pound baby and is 22 inches long, i will post more when im not so sore


----------



## linzylou

Congrats!! :)


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## Kte

boxxey said:


> hello all Domenic Charles Glenn Radke was born @ 948pm March 22 was put to sleep to have him, i was pushing he got stuck his heart rate dropped, he is a healthy 10pound baby and is 22 inches long, i will post more when im not so sore

Congratulations and speedy healing vibes :flower:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations on your little boy, I hope you recover soon.


----------



## Katerz

2 days and then it's time to get the eviction notice out! Come on bubba!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Katerz said:


> 2 days and then it's time to get the eviction notice out! Come on bubba!

I gave out my eviction notice a while ago, apparently he's not listening. They couldn't do a sweep yesterday as I wasn't progressed enough. They're willing to try twice more though. Really want to avoid induction.


----------



## fisher640

Mrs Bump, did they say what your cervix has to be to do a sweep?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

It has to be forward, soft and open all the way through. I was forward and soft but only half open.


----------



## MummyPony

Baby George Oliver is here!!!

Arrived at 10.35 Saturday 23rd march after 36hrs of labour

He's an absolute darling and Catherine was amazing (pushed him out in 20minutes hen fully dilated!) - will post more later when we are all home

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/7712B16A-5BD8-475E-AB09-720D595E9D78-4500-000003E17AED6654.jpg

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/3243D6A9-5FCD-41B0-98C2-88CB502F5501-4500-000003E181AAE37F.jpg


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Aww congratulations. He's adorable.


----------



## linzylou

Congratulations! He's too cute.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh my he is sooooo cute!


----------



## boxxey

hey ladies 

so I am finally home, I went in on Friday at 8am and was giving cervidil at 1030am I was 2cms, dr came at 245pm and I was 4 cms and he broke my water, at 5pm I was asking for an epiderial as I was contracting one right after the other and was 6cms, at 730 I was fully and pushing and baby's heart rate was dropping down to 50bpm, I could hear it and was telling the doc enough that I cant push the baby out he is to big, I was was prepped and taken to the OR I remember nothing from 930pm-1245am. It was rough, Domenic Charles Glenn Radke was born at 948pm on March 22 he was 10lbs 2 ozs and 22 inches long, his head and shoulders were stuck and that is why he couldn't come out, I was put to sleep to have him so I didn't meet him till 1am but my gosh I cried like a baby when I finally got to meet him


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats to the ladies who have had their babies!! They are just beautiful. 

To those still waiting, I hope you get to meet your lo soon! 

It's so weird to think that my due date was yesterday. I couldn't imagine carrying these two girls until the very end. 

At our last weight check Ava was 6lbs and Emma was 8lbs. They are both up two pounds since birth. :thumbup:


----------



## linzylou

Congrats, boxxey! Glad you and your little one are okay. He's adorable.


----------



## fisher640

Yesterday was our day!

Baby Charlotte
3/25
7lbs 8oz

Whooo boy am I roughed up.


----------



## linzylou

Congrats!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats fisher!!


----------



## Kte

fisher640 said:


> Yesterday was our day!
> 
> Baby Charlotte
> 3/25
> 7lbs 8oz
> 
> Whooo boy am I roughed up.

Congratulations :flower: Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## staceyj83

congrats


----------



## HappyFishie

Baby Devin Born March 20th 5:36 p.m. 8.13lbs

I was induced on Wednesday. Cervidil was placed at 10 a.m. 20 minutes later, I was contracting non stop. After a couple of hours the babys heart rate was very high, and I was already dilated to 8 cm when the doctors decided that it was too dangerous to wait any longer, so I had an emergency c section. Almost a week later, here I am with this beautiful baby boy, and I am doing better each day. It was extremely hard to have a major surgery and want to take care of your baby but you are so limited. 

Congrats to all you ladies ! We made it:baby:


----------



## linzylou

Congratulations! He's very cute, and I love the name Devin.


----------



## Kelly9

Fisher don't know if babydrms is on this thread I thought she was but anyway she had her baby girl march 25th and named her Charlotte as well! Congrats!

Congrats on baby devin! 

Boxey congrats as well! 

Is anyone still pregnant in this thread?


----------



## staceyj83

cant believe my little man is a week old today here are some pics
 



Attached Files:







886566_10200511309321679_2100620899_o.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









892269_10200512905521583_2086560649_o.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









882613_434433416649996_354948343_o.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Yes me, and I think I was due before any of you, not that I'm jealous.


----------



## Kte

. . . & Me

Congratulations Fisher :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Lol mrs bump! And kte hope your babes come soon for you!


----------



## Kte

Yesterday I thought we were on the way, slowly. Today has been less of the niggles :roll: I know all in good time and that but I was hoping the slow wouldn't slow down :wacko: :haha:


----------



## fisher640

I can only imagine Kte and MrsB, because I was already beside myself with anticipation. I cried about it (and everything these days) when I was going to bed that night cause I was just getting SO frustrated (and I wasn't even due til the 30th) fortunately it started with my water breaking in dramatic fashion so it wasn't like the week before where a few hours of contractions would start me wondering and hoping.


----------



## Kte

My pains are back more today - yeah a massive sign like that would be great! My parents and my Sister are going to a wedding this weekend and my parents are then looking after my sister's three boys but they are also on stand-by to look after DD ~ so now after all the 'hurry-up's' they are wanting nothing to happen. :dohh: I said all along baby will be late - my DD was due 24th October and born 31st and this baby was due 24th March so I 100% expected to go over. Now it's frustrating as I can't give them an answer to come and collect my DD so I feel like a huge inconvenience now rather than being able to relax and just go with the flow and enjoy it :nope: The ridiculous pressures you end up being in yet have no control over!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm being induced on Sunday now. They have one more attempt at a sweep tmrw as well. I always start to cramp post sweep and then I go to bed and it stops. Just feel massive and so uncomfortable. Odds on my little guy comes on April fools day.


----------

